#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 『＜金屬，衝突，平衡，黑暗＞』（8/13新增第七章第二節）

## yoyo虎

大改版時空門

序章（這是一個很長的故事）

第一篇　太空漫遊　
太空總校與克爾號1-1　太空總校與克爾號1-2　雪夢2-1　 雪夢2-2　休息站3-1　甦醒與覺醒4-1　甦醒與覺醒4-2　甦醒與覺醒4-3 中繼點5-1　決戰6-1　決戰6-2　殘局7-1　殘局7-2

第二篇　鑰匙，火龍與木門 

莉莉號1-1　莉莉號1-2   　空行者號2-1　測驗3-1 測驗3-2 再測驗4-1 再測驗4-2冒險開始5-1 冒險開始5-2　藍龍人陶德6-1　藍龍人陶德6-2 最終者巨蛋7-1 最終者巨蛋7-2







在故事開始前的碎碎唸

    這個小說的寫法是...
一開始寫很爛，也是寫一些無關緊要的小故事，
之後隨著經驗值提升越寫越好，
終於能看之後，再進入小說的核心部分，
希望大家的心臟和眼睛夠強...
也強烈歡迎提出批評與指教    
    



序章＜這是一個很長的故事＞

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　yoyo手中握著發著微光的鑰匙，站在畫滿奇怪圖形的木門前。

　　這不是他的鑰匙，這個奇怪的木門以後也有機會談到（雖然是很久以後）。

　　yoyo將鑰匙插入木門，轉開門把，然後踏入一團謎樣的色彩……

＊＊＊
　　
　　「嗶嗶嗶嗶……」正方形的鬧鐘一如往常響起，毫無變化的一天又要開始。我反常地坐在床上發呆，一個半小時就這樣毫無意義消逝，時間真是無情。
　　
　　想不起來，什麼也想不起來，那場夢……
　　
　　我下意識抓了抓平坦的胸，然後按了一下鬧鐘。當然不是把鬧鈴關掉，那是一個半小時前就該做的事。因為我的房間太過封閉的緣故，不論白天夜晚眼前都是一片虛無。而我的鬧鐘有夜間螢光功能，就算在黑暗中也能看清楚一切。
　　
　　唉……不過我腦袋的「夜間螢光功能」又在哪裡呢？
　　
　　於是我又再按了一次鬧鐘，因為剛剛在想事情沒看到。原來已經十一點半了阿！我走向廁所，快速地解決之後，刷完牙吃完早餐，最後打開電腦，點擊我的最愛，進入我最愛的日本的獸站。
　　
　　雖然升上高三，但我可不想把時間都花在讀書上。既然已經決定就讀軍校，在成績上已經不太需要擔心。我身為明星高中生，再加上學測只考一二年級的範圍，或許還可以加上我聰明伶俐，沒有任何事能阻止我玩電腦，除了……
　　
　　「哲！吃飯了！」
　　
　　我關上螢幕（為了省電）和網頁（為了不被發現），走向樓下的飯桌。世界上除了最重要的吃飯，再也沒有任何事能阻擋我。
　　
　　「我吃飽了。」我小聲地說，然後上樓走進房間準備睡覺。除了吃飯和睡覺，再也沒有任何事能阻擋我。

＊＊＊
　　
　　恩…還是我。
　　
　　我坐在桌上，想著心目中的獸人故事。這是一件很重要的事，從國中三年級以來都是靠他打發時間，少了這個我也不會喜歡獸人。不過今天跟平常不同，我要嘗試創造一個獸人世界，並且把這三年以來的故事通通塞進去。
　　
　　首先我想決定每個故事的先後順序。「獸人日誌一」和「獸人日誌二」有密切相關，因為一代的主角就是二代的父母親，是篇靠著專武與神奇大樹勇敢冒險的熱血傳說。「獸人日誌三」則完全無關，是有關八顆寶石的故事，每顆寶石代表一種個人特質，有點抄襲數碼寶貝就是。「獸人日誌四」是獸人在宇宙間冒險的故事，也是最短的故事。「獸人日誌五」假設人類世界出現了龍，利用地球作為戰鬥環境。「獸人日誌六」是元素寶珠的爭奪戰，是獸人種類最多的一代。「獸人日誌七」是獸人自治區的守衛戰，不過故事很不完整，因為那時都在考慮要不要讀軍校。「獸人日誌八」是改造獸人與人類的衝突，以及夢境的虛與實，少部分參考勇者鬥惡龍六，也是最近快要完結的幻想故事。不論如何……
　　
　　誰先誰後都沒有關係嘛！除了一代二代其他都沒有關聯性阿！而且老虎當主角當了七次！真是太偏心了。（註：龍６、狼４。）
　　
　　啊！六點了。又要吃飯了……都怪我太喜歡胡思亂想了。

＊＊＊
　　
　　「Dark星是地球的複製版本，基於三代外傳以及五代的背景皆是在地球類似環境。Dark也隨著時間流逝，漸漸從美麗的藍變成如黑夜般黯淡，原因則是……」　　
　　「Balance星有著「光」與「暗」兩顆衛星，是目前最不科技的行星，在第四代中首度登場。光之塔與暗之塔皆為人類所建，他們也同時創造了兩種對立的宗教，以致戰爭不斷（但犧牲者皆為Balance原住民）。Balance是一顆100%獸人星球」　　
　　「Conflict星由兩大島嶼「東島」與「西島」組成。基礎設定是有元素的存在，每個生物一出生皆自然擁有某一種元素。目前不論是東島或西島，元素使用方法皆失傳了。東島人類多於獸人，獸人在人類統治下成立自治區。西島獸人多於人類，受Dark殖民」　　
　　「Metal星的設定是獸人與人類混雜相處，擁有改變人類成為獸人的技術。科技進步。人類和獸人大致上一樣多」

＊＊＊

　　yoyo抓了抓平坦的胸，緊握那把溫熱的鑰匙。雖然也許很快又要回到另一個世界成為「哲」，但此刻他沒有想那麼多，也沒有時間想那麼多。有很多事需要馬上調查和研究啊，yoyo心裡這樣想著，接著反手抓起包包，迅速衝出木門，用胸前的鑰匙鎖上後（這很重要），狂奔前往這顆星球上唯一的圖書館。
　　
　　「關鍵的時間點！這就是我需要的！」他伸右手進入口袋內，拿出一個草綠色的正方體，每一面上還有不同數量的圓點。
　　
　　「四個點！」yoyo大喊，瞬間骰子發出如同彗星的藍色光芒，環繞住yoyo的手腕。周圍的椰子樹強烈地晃動著，只有正中央的圖書館穩如泰山。
　　
　　「籌碼900！時間舒張！」哲的記憶，絕對是關鍵。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
改版一下

----------


## ShadelanJenn

那些..是YOYO創造的世界嗎

前面看了...我不知道

心裡想著...我就是神?

(聖文 : 請你別見怪，夏蘭牠腦筋不太好)

----------


## yoyo虎

回文區




> 那些..是YOYO創造的世界嗎
> 前面看了...我不知道
> 心裡想著...我就是神?
> (聖文 : 請你別見怪，夏蘭牠腦筋不太好)


是阿...
因為是自己創造的世界，所以理論上要怎麼樣就怎麼樣囉
不過基於科幻小說的寫作精神，在下會努力不讓情節太過誇張的




> 將主角等級提升到最高點 
> 在狼版中是很少見的想法!! 
> YOYO有些點可以不用題拉 
> >>>（雖然是很久以後）<<< 
> 這種 
> 
> 另外雖然是序章 
> 但是可以透過其他方式讓內容更緊 
> 不然跳跳跳的 囧 
> ...


感謝巴查指教~
在下會記取教訓，把小說寫緊密一點的
不過上禮拜已經把第一章第一節寫好了囧

另外...如果被軍校發現
應該就是多一個人才吧

然後就要每天投稿了

最近寫作的時間真的超少的阿
每天都被電炸了    
    


＊＊＊第一章　太空漫遊＊＊＊

第一節　太空總校

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　
　　在宇宙的某個小角落，有一顆小小的行星閃耀著。但並不是真的會發光，而是地表覆蓋的金屬礦以及建築物反射了恆星的光芒（且稱這顆恆星為太陽吧）。如果從太陽的角度往行星望去，你會以為整顆行星都是由鑽石組成的呢！
　　
　　那麼，環繞著這塊大鑽石的衛星，也該是顆美麗的寶石吧？
　　
　　「龍鱗」是這顆衛星的名字，四周環繞著美麗卻也冷酷的藍水晶。而太空總校，就坐落在衛星上，如同穩坐在大海上的航空母艦。
　　
　　太空總校，以特殊陶瓷建材打造，其建築強度號稱就算被隕石雜中也不會破損。以大小來說，其空間大約可以容納八千人和三十艘巨型船艦，但是四個學年的學生加起來卻只有五百多位。除了上宇宙通識課程的教室和宿舍外，還有體能訓練場、飛行操作室、餐廳、舞廳、交誼廳、理毛廳……等等不勝枚舉，幾乎可說是小型城市的翻版，只差少了街道和高樓大廈，以及活在空氣中的自在感。
　　
　　此時此刻，在校內的大理石噴泉前，站著一個全身白毛的狼獸人。遠遠地看他好像已經跟背景融為一體，幾乎看不清楚。近看的話……
　　
　　「布魯托．布萊克在這裡嗎？」一名人類站在噴水池旁大喊，表情有點緊張和著急。
　　
　　「呃……在這……」
　　
　　「哇！」人類誇張地向右跳開，差點跌倒在地上。布魯托就站在他旁邊，從頭到尾都沒有動過。「你嚇了我一跳！」
　　
　　「對不起，我不是故意的。」布魯托臉上滿臉歉意，其實心裡正在竊喜。
　　
　　「沒關係，現在快跟我來，我帶你去宿舍和領生活用品。」人類將綠色的帽子扶正，接著轉向噴水池。「咦？跑哪去了？」
　　
　　「呃……」

＊＊＊
　　
　　「好了，布魯托，現在我要帶你去見我們班的兩位高年級同學，不用緊張，他們人都很好。」這一人一獸站在寫著「飛行操作室」的門前，小聲交談著。「現在，進去吧。」
　　
　　「恩。謝謝導師。」布魯托回答。其實沒有什麼需要緊張的地方，這兩位高年級的也都是獸人。只要是獸人都知道一個道理，那就是：「要互相幫助。」
　　
　　人類敲了兩下，鐵門發出沉重的聲響。「哈雷、瑪娜，遲到的交給你們囉。」
　　
　　「好，謝謝。」這是有點上揚的女聲，在太空總校這倒是一件稀奇的事。人類輕輕拉開鐵門。「去吧，我在外面等你。」
　　
　　「恩。」布魯托走進房間。眼前是複雜的電腦設備和線路，甚至還有十台飛行模擬器呢！所謂的飛行操作室，顧名思義大概就是可以練習飛行的地方吧！布魯托腦中飛快地想著。此時他從左方望去，有一名女龍獸人坐在預設的艦長椅上發呆，想必就是剛剛答話的獸了。另一名白虎獸人則是站在上個月發明的TIG電腦前面練習操作，一臉嚴肅。
　　
　　「歡迎你，布魯托．布萊克。」剛剛的女聲再次傳來，布魯托將頭轉向椅子。「我是瑪娜．黎芙，那位是哈雷．克洛德。以後我們會陪著你和其他同學們渡過一個學期，這也算是我們成績的一部分，所以……」瑪娜的眼睛瞇了一下。不知道是不是錯覺，布魯托好像在她眼前消失了？
　　
　　「……所以，只要你乖一點，大家就皆大歡喜。現在就先稍微講解一下這學期的課程。除了平常的宇宙學、宇宙物理學、星球學、機械學、維修學、電子裝備基礎、實務操作、重力訓練、信心訓練等必修課程外，每學期結束前還會有一次實習飛行，另外就是……」
　　
　　「你要去哪？」站在TIG電腦前的白虎突然對著門口低吼，打斷了瑪娜的發言。
　　
　　「……」
　　
　　「我在跟你說話呢，白狼。」白虎慢慢走向門口，不過眼前似乎什麼都沒有。
　　
　　「……」
　　
　　「喜歡玩捉迷藏嗎？其實我更喜歡，尤其是當鬼。」白虎走到門旁的牆角，一拳用力打在鐵製的牆上，發出如同擊鼓般「碰！」的一聲。拳頭旁竟慢慢浮現布魯托帶著驚恐的臉。
　　
　　「呃……我……」布魯托一時間也不知該如何反應。這不可能。
　　
　　「其實是有可能的。」白虎不急不徐地說，接著收手轉身走出門外。「仔細聽你學姊說話。」
　　
　　飛行操作室此時一片靜默，瑪娜則是發愣地望著門口。

＊＊＊

　　「做得好，布魯托。」瑪娜在終點線前按下碼表，九分二十三秒，已經打破學校的最佳紀錄，而且是在僅僅十五歲的年紀。
　　
　　「謝謝瑪娜學姊。」布魯托不太喘地說。自從進入太空總校以來已經三個月，他心裡這樣想著。論體能和速度他絕對是全年級最好的，尤其是速度。至於理論課程除了維修學不錯其他都普普，但也足以讓他成為風雲總校的人物，尤其是從上次的校慶暨運動大會之後。大家給他取了個綽號，叫做「旋風白狼」。
　　
　　「對了，下個月就要第一次實習飛行了，會不會緊張阿？」
　　
　　「不會。」布魯托假裝心不在焉地說，「嘿！學姊！有獸衝過終點線了！」
　　
　　「咦？真的嗎？」瑪娜緊張地回頭看跑道。「沒有阿。你不會又再耍我了吧？」
　　
　　「呃……抱歉，我看錯了。」
　　
　　「你上次也是這麼說，我看跑步成績就扣三十秒吧，反正你跑那麼快。」
　　
　　「這兩個是不相干的事吧……」布魯托用手臂擦了擦汗水。就某方面來說瑪娜也許比哈雷更恐怖，他心想，尤其是那憑直覺做事的個性。
　　
　　此時哈雷無聲無息地靠近。「瑪娜，布魯托跑幾秒？」
　　
　　「嗯？九分五十三秒。」瑪娜連頭也不回，只是看著起跑線。
　　
　　「……嗯。」哈雷轉過身，「布魯托，最近又開始散漫了嗎？」
　　
　　「呃……」
　　
　　「希望你下個月能夠積極一點，因為實習飛行佔總成績的百分之三十。」哈雷冷冷地說完後便不再看他。此時這三獸站的位置構成完美的正三角形。
　　
　　布魯托也懶得辯解，要讓一塊木頭聽懂你說的話，那乾脆到外面去挖液態鑽還比較快。
　　
　　瑪娜在心中嘆了一口氣，雖然她從小時候就認識哈雷，這樣的脾氣也十分熟悉，不過還是希望他能改一改，尤其是對布魯托不要這麼冷淡。她有種預感，以後他們會是相依為命的夥伴。想到這瑪娜猛然回頭望著哈雷，帶著期望又有點憤怒的眼神。
　　
　　哈雷見瑪娜憤怒居多的眼神，心中頓時一陣惆悵。雖然他今年已經十九歲，也即將從太空總校畢業，不過身邊真正的朋友也只有瑪娜一個。部分的理由是他打從心裡痛恨人類，其餘則是他不知道如何敞開心胸面對其他獸，如果連瑪娜都不理他了，那麼……
　　
　　此時其他獸才慢慢地通過終點線，比布魯托慢了整整三分鐘。

＊＊＊
　　　
　　「十、九、八、……」布魯托和其他同年級的十二位同學坐在太空艙內等待發射。瑪娜和哈雷則是和導師在駕駛艙準備操作機具。其實這趟旅行很簡單，只是在宇宙隨便繞個兩圈就會返航，除了讓一年級新生體驗外，也讓四年級同學能對駕駛太空船有些許概念。
　　
　　「三、二、一、發射！」以太陽之子為名的克爾號，很快就脫離龍鱗的重力場，駛向浩瀚無邊的宇宙。
　　
　　「各位同學，現在大家可以開始走動。右手邊那顆閃著白光的星球就是我們的主星『金屬』，在左手邊則是最偉大的太陽，沒事請不要打開隔光窗陷害同學……」耳邊傳來導師熟悉的聲音，大家都開心地相互微笑。
　　
　　布魯托突然覺得肚子有點痛，便起身前往艙後的廁所。太空船上的廁所跟平常是不一樣的，因為沒有重力，所以必須使用吸式馬桶。聽說最近正在研發以旋轉的方式製造離心力的廁所，到時候就能夠用跟地表上一樣的方式解決生理需求。所有湯點和醬汁等飲食也能帶到船上，想到這他的口水都快流下來了－－雖然是在廁所。等一下就會在船上吃午餐，真是期待……個頭。
　　
　　「轟隆！」整艘船隨著這聲響劇烈搖晃，把布魯托也晃醒了。「發生了什麼事？」他邊懷疑邊著好裝走出廁所，正巧遇見瑪娜和哈雷站在門外，同樣滿臉困惑。
　　
　　「呃……這是什麼情況？被隕石砸中了嗎？」布魯托半開玩笑地問。如果真的被隕石砸中，那麼明天的頭條新聞就非我們莫屬。
　　
　　「顯然不是。」哈雷冷靜地說。「瑪娜，我感應到外面有很多生物體的存在。」
　　
　　布魯托露出不可置信的表情。「感應？你以為你是靈媒喔？而且『外面』是怎麼回事？外面不就是……」
　　
　　「……從前艙進來了，但是那裡沒有入口，真是奇怪。」哈雷自言自語般地低語，「瑪娜……就按照剛剛計畫的吧……」
　　
　　「嗯，布魯托，你站在那邊。」瑪娜伸出手指向自動門的左側，自己則是拉住哈雷的手站在右側。「等等你就跟著我們知道嗎？現在先隱形，快。」
　　
　　「我不懂……這到底是……」突然又是轟隆一聲，自動門被炸得粉碎。瞬間走進來兩個綠色的蜥蜴獸人，其中一獸手上拿著狼牙棒，見哈雷就先一棒敲下去，瞬間染紅了白虎漂亮的毛皮。
　　
　　「斯斯……女的走，女好。」拿著火炮的蜥蜴露出滿嘴尖牙，將瑪娜一拳打昏在牆上。突然，他機警地環視四周。確認沒可疑物體後，才用左手扛著戰利品走出後艙。
　　
　　「虎，可吃，好吃！」拿著狼牙棒的蜥蜴咆哮，接著把躺在地上的白虎拖著跟上去，沿路留下一條清晰的血痕。
　　
　　這條血痕一直延伸到前艙，經過慘不忍睹的畫面後，通過一個大破洞（周圍有一些烤焦的痕跡），在第一個十字路口留下比較多的一灘血。之後向左轉，進入廚房。白虎的四肢就這樣被綁在一根棍子上，底下一個蜥蜴獸人正在點火，以他的智商可能還要弄很久，不過……
　　
　　「咚！」的一聲，這隻蜥蜴被天外飛來的狼牙棒擊中後，整個人撲倒在煮滾的鍋爐旁，差點把鍋子撞翻。
　　
　　綁著四肢的繩子鬆開後，哈雷被丟到腐爛的蔬果菜葉中。此刻的他依然沒有意識，不過除了失血過多應該不會有生命危險。在廚房火光的照映下，白狼的身影漸漸浮現了。用嗅覺找到瑪娜的味道後，他開始以衝刺的速度前進。「呃……搞得自己好像遊戲主角一樣，真是可笑。」他在心裡這樣想，不過現在他終於知道不是主角有威能，而是有威能的才會成為主角，這是一個順序上的問題。
　　
　　俗話說：「時勢造英雄。」現在這個勢，已經誕生。

－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節　誰是英雄？

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　且說自克爾號被襲擊後，簡直可用慘不忍睹四個字來形容。除了被咬了一個大洞外－－僅此一項就等於宣布太空船死刑了－－船上已是橫屍遍地，毫無生氣。
　　
　　而襲擊克爾號的太空船長得也算奇特，前艙就像一張鯊魚大嘴巴緊緊咬住獵物，周圍則是充滿尖刺及齒輪。整體色調大致上是髒髒的褐色，倒也符合裡面操作它的生物，醜陋又噁心。
　　
　　龍人，一種臉長得像蜥蜴般的半人型生物，有著綠色的龍鱗外皮，一條長長的尾巴，靈活的手和尖銳的指甲，其餘值得一提的就是凶惡的長相，還有死亡時意想不到的變化。

　　「這裡是光明號，發現敵機一艘，準備擄獲。」從通話器裡傳來平淡的語調。

　　「收到。」坐在大椅子上的某生物舉起話筒回應。這次可不能再搶輸，目前可是救圖存亡的關鍵時刻，「一定要擄獲。」

　　哈雷從果菜堆中甦醒，連周圍的情況也不看就直接起身，拍了拍身上的殘渣後，便大步走出廚房，毫不遲疑的左轉，絲毫沒有畏懼的神情在臉上，就好像他很熟悉這裡，且有十足把握不會遇到敵人一樣。說時遲那時快，他已經走到一扇半開的鐵門前。

　　「怎麼樣？是不是個人才？」鐵門後方傳來低沉沙啞的聲音，哈雷自然是知道此人距離他多遠。

　　「錯不了，源源不絕的魔法能量，只要等她醒來，我們就能......嘿嘿。」這次是扁扁的聲音說話了。哈雷突然像是被電到般闖進鐵門。眼前這兩名龍人距離他只有十公尺！

　　哈雷對著他們大吼，這兩名龍人先是震驚，接著便拿起牆壁上的狼牙棒衝向哈雷，準備直接制服他，理論上二打一應該是打得過，然而顯然有一些變數是龍人沒有估計的，因為他們在距離五公尺時跌倒了。武器就這樣滑到哈雷的腳邊，也同時是手邊，好像他本來就知道會如此似的。

＊＊＊
　　
　　「這就是你們的計畫？呃......好像不太周延嘛......」布魯托面對躺在地上的龍人說，不過他們已經化為石塊，再也不能動彈。布魯托用手指戳了戳石像，想不到戳到第十下時，兩座石像都化為沙子散在地板上。
　　
　　「如果我能知道每件事，那我乾脆就不來實習飛行了。」哈雷平靜地回應，同時也興致盎然地看著地上的沙子。

　　布魯托從蹲姿慢慢轉為站姿，然後走向前面的機器，「好啦，現在我們有時間可以好好研究這台詭異的自動販賣機囉！」
　　
　　「好，如果等一會外面的生物不進來的話。」哈雷用一貫的語調回應。接著整艘船隨著一聲巨響劇烈搖晃，於是瑪娜也醒了。三人沉默地對望了一下後，一陣白色的光芒穿透了他們，接著......

　　「報告艦長，擄獲已完成。」

　　「很好，現在趕快把人帶回去吧，第一次用這個新設備，我怕太空船會有技術上的問題。」坐在大椅子上的艦長拿起話筒下令，光明號就這樣駛向不遠處的一顆行星。

＊＊＊

　　克爾號失事的消息已經傳遍整個星球，對社會造成了很大的衝擊，尤其是當某天文學家將照片公佈後，更是讓民眾恐慌不已。雖然事實就擺在眼前，還是有民眾說這只不過是合成照片，是無聊的戲法。也有人說這只是一顆比較奇怪的隕石而已。但大部分的人還是相信這只是一張合成照片，並對天文學家可恥的行為怒不可遏。不久之後這位天文學家被撤職，甚至遭到起訴，這個新聞也在幾天後因為沒有後續消息而煙消雲散。一切都很平靜，即使克爾號已經消失在宇宙上。

　　一隻橙色老虎獸人手握鑰匙，臉上充滿著急，從一間豪宅中衝出來。接著他就如同任何電視都會出現的情節一般－－是連他自己都覺得很蠢的情節－－華麗地跌倒了，手中的鑰匙也以圓滑的拋物線掉進了水溝。
　　
　　老虎努力將手擠進水溝蓋，不久後摸到一股強烈的流水，幾乎要把他的手也沖走。除此之外什麼也摸不到，什麼也沒有。

　　老虎再也忍不住，就這樣跪在地上哭了起來。

　　這名老虎名叫瑪魯思．福拉爾，此時他十五歲。關於這名少年，也許當他身為一隻老虎，其宿命就已經決定了也說不定。

　　同樣地時刻，在一間小小的工廠旁，一名人類平躺在草地上，望著藍色的天空。為何天空會這麼藍？他心中這樣想著，接著舉起手上的太空船模型。這名人類，或著說，這名「半」人，也被這個宿命影響著。此時此刻，宇宙開始運轉起來。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## yoyo虎

第三節　雪

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　雪，一直飄。白色的，緩慢的，美麗的，冰冷的雪。連天空都變成了雪茫茫的冷色系。
　
　　這裡是愛司樂村，即使因為招牌年久失修，常常被看成愛可樂，這裡仍然是如同它周圍的環境一般，冷靜、無情。每一間屋子都是木造的，因為廣大的森林包圍了愛司樂這個小鎮，木材取得十分方便。但是，從來沒有一個人敢走進森林內砍柴，因為裡面流傳著一些奇怪的傳說，比如說冰雪女王的故事，或是小孩子走進去就會被雪狐妖冰封之類的。大部分的居民都是獸人，只有少數幾個村子的長官是人類。大致上生活還算融洽，或者說，也沒有不融洽的理由，因為大家都生活在同一顆星球上。
　
　　在村裡有一個虎獸人家庭，生活在村子的北邊，也就是離北森林入口最近的地方。為何要特別提北森林呢？因為這也就是傳說中冰雪女王的住所。那為什麼要提到虎獸人家庭呢？因為裡面剛滿四歲的橙色虎獸人，趁著家人不注意，就這樣悄悄走進北森林入口。

　　一路上冰雪殘酷地下著，不過絲毫沒有冷卻小小虎獸人的冒險熱血。地上的雪才剛被他的靴子踩凹，又馬上被雪覆蓋，好似這世界不希望他被任何人發現那旅行的蹤跡，或是希望這隻小老虎找不到回家的路。隨著旅途進行，連周圍的樹幹都變成淡淡的冰藍色，樹葉早已不存在這寂寒的天地，老虎橙色的毛皮在這樣孤寂的世界顯得特別醒目。

　　老虎一直走，一直走。從小就聽媽媽說不要進來，因為裡面很危險，這隻小老虎心想，現在看來還好嘛，沒什麼問題阿……

　　「我好孤獨……」從老虎正前方傳來這樣的聲音，那是有點虛弱、有點哀傷的聲音。他先是停下腳步，接著因為好奇心的驅使，他不禁往前靠近。

　　「是誰？」老虎悄聲地問，最後他穿過充滿小冰柱的灌木叢，發現眼前是一棵不該存在這個地區的……「櫻桃樹？」

　　那是一顆很大顆的櫻桃樹，周圍除了雪什麼都沒有，好像那灌木叢就是個結界般，以櫻桃樹為中心畫出一狀闊的圓。不過這棵樹真的是很奇怪，因為上面除了櫻桃，連一片葉子也沒有，而且要不是小老虎習慣這被冰雪覆蓋的世界，任誰也不會認為這淡藍色透明的果實是櫻桃。只是這櫻桃，老虎不解地抓了抓頭毛，好像有地方怪怪的……

　　即使在這空曠的雪地，此刻他卻感覺不到任何的雪甚至風，好像時間在這裡是靜止的。他慢慢地走向櫻桃樹，每走一步就在雪上留下一個鞋印，並發出「沙沙！」「沙沙！」的聲響。這次再也沒有雪能覆蓋足跡。

　　老虎直直站在大樹前，像冬天燃燒的火焰般佇立著。沒有任何動靜。

　　然後接著這隻老虎就做出足以影響他一生的決定，他伸出他短小的左手，試著抓住離他最近的櫻桃果。慢慢地他的手越伸越長，原本還有三十公分的距離，接著是二十、十、　五、一……。

　　「啪！」清脆的斷裂聲在這小小的天地裡竟產生回音，瞬間自北方刮起了一陣風，吹過老虎褐色充滿補丁的披風。

　　「吃下果實，這樣我們就能一起玩了！陪我，好嗎？」北方又傳來剛剛的聲音，這次多了一點興奮，或者是邪惡？

　　四歲的老虎手中握著櫻桃果，心中正在盤算要不要吃下這顆果實。媽媽說野外的果實不要亂吃，會吃壞肚子，不過櫻桃應該算是例外吧？他不安地左顧右盼，周圍依舊沒有任何動靜，接著他定睛直視手中的果實，真是漂亮的果實阿，他心想，那麼晶塋剔透，幾乎看不見果肉原本漂亮的的紫色，不，應該是褐色，就跟他穿的手套和披風是同個顏色。

　　然後他就舉起手把櫻桃吃掉。北方瞬間又刮起一陣風，這次的風比之前更強，把老虎整個吹倒在雪地上。他褐色的披風隨著風發出「噼啪！噼啪！」的拍打聲。

　　什麼事也沒發生。

　　老虎站起身，發現他周圍已經充滿褐色的樹皮，而平坦的雪地和櫻桃樹也都消失不見。這表示他已經離開剛剛森林的深處。地上有一個很大的雪印，那是他剛剛倒下的地方，而在雪印底部則有一棵樹的樹根。「原來我跌倒了阿，」他心想，接著拍拍身上的雪泥，往有人的地方前進。

　　才走了幾步，他就馬上停下來。四周除了樹幹還是樹幹，我怎麼會這麼肯定要走這邊呢？

　　他猶豫地左顧右盼。周圍一點腳印也沒有，太陽也已經要下山，只好姑且相信自己的直覺，他輕聲地對自己說，然後繼續前進。

　　大約十五分鐘後，老虎就抵達愛司樂村，而且還是北森林入口。老虎開心地邊跑邊跳回家，想著今天過的真是開心，運氣還這麼好，如果待會媽媽不會對我大吼大叫，那就更完美啦！他衝向家門口準備敲門，手才剛舉起來就改變心意。還是走庭院的後門比較安全。

　　想不到這隻小老虎一從後門進去，正巧看見媽媽一個人獨自坐在餐桌前吃飯。瞬間大眼瞪小眼，眼看危機就要爆發，接著虎媽媽站起身。

　　想不到虎媽媽居然對他微笑。「你好阿！小白虎！」她熱情地摸了摸那柔軟的頭，接著柔聲問，「你的家人呢？你應該不是獨自走到這裡來的吧？還是迷路了呢？要不要先喝一碗熱湯？你看起來真的是凍壞了！我可是第一次看到白色的虎呢，真是太可愛了！不像我那個兒子阿……恩，抱歉。你先坐在那個位子吧，因為我兒子還沒回來，不知道又去哪裡鬼混了。」她緊接著又摸了摸那柔軟的臉頰，才心滿意足地回頭，開始弄「小白虎」的餐點。

　　「……對了？你叫什麼名字阿？」虎媽媽已經把湯盛好，轉過身子問，這才發現他還傻傻地站在門口，臉上充滿疑惑。

　　小老虎原本完全無言以對，然而在面對這個最簡單的問題時，他竟然反射性地選擇答話，「我……我叫哈雷。」
　　
　　「哇！那真是太巧了，我的兒子也叫哈雷呢！」虎媽媽喜出望外，接著她把湯先放在桌上，仔細端詳這個也叫哈雷的小孩。她拍了拍小白虎衣服上的雪泥和冰晶，然後他發現，她好像看過這件披風，而且還有手套、毛衣、褲子、靴子……。虎媽媽收起笑容，以不敢相信地眼神看著他。

　　哈雷覺得這樣的注視很不舒服，於是下意識地把頭擺向左側，很不幸地那裡剛好是鞋櫃，而鞋櫃旁擺設著，正是一面鏡子。鏡子裡出現的不是熟悉的橙色毛皮，而是如同媽媽所說的雪白色，完完全全的白……

　　哈雷完全無法接受這樣的事實，淚水隨著白色的臉龐滑落。

　　「哈雷……媽媽我……」虎媽媽欲言又止，接著緊緊抱住她的小孩，聲音也漸漸哽咽，「沒關係……不論如何……你還是我的兒子，你永遠是我的兒子！我永遠愛你……」

　　「媽媽……對不起……」哈雷緊緊抓住媽媽，讓淚水盡情沾濕在媽媽溫暖的圍裙上。此刻他強烈感受到媽媽的存在，不只是形體，而是媽媽散發出來的氣息，一股溫柔舒服的氣息……。

　　哈雷突然感受到一股邪惡的氣息，他機警地站起身衝出門外。虎媽媽則困惑地跟著衝出去。是北風，愛司樂村竟然開始吹起北風！

　　「媽媽！快跑！往南方跑！」哈雷著急地拉著媽媽往北森林的反方向跑。但是當他才拉起媽媽的手，瞬間就受到一股拉力而跌在地上。哈雷驚恐地回頭望向媽媽，因為媽媽散發出來的氣息一瞬間消失得無影無蹤！

　　「媽媽！媽媽？」哈雷拉了拉媽媽的手，不過一切很明顯地徒勞無功，因為媽媽的手上覆蓋著薄薄的一層冰霜，就好像當時北森林深處的樹幹一樣……。而且不只是媽媽，而是整個村子的氣息都瞬間被消滅似的，毫無生機……。
　　
　　此時一陣北風又強烈地刮起。「我說阿，我們不是要玩遊戲嗎？怎麼可以破壞遊戲規則呢？」此時從北方傳來的聲音已不再虛弱，而是充滿邪惡與狂妄，「阿！我忘了跟你說這遊戲的名稱了嘛！我真～笨！沒關係，冰雪女王我現在告訴你，這遊戲阿，就叫做孤寂！怎麼樣？好玩嗎？哈哈哈……」

　　哈雷緊緊抱著媽媽的雙腿，「為什麼？妳為什麼要這樣子對我？」接著他開始用雙手用力摩擦。

　　「為什麼？因為你是一隻笨老虎阿！哈哈哈……。好啦，現在回來我這裡吧！看在你也吃了我法力的份上，我就勉為其難地收你為奴隸吧！」

　　哈雷想也不想，轉身開始向南方跑去。「哼？想跑？那我就再給你一個詛咒！不論你跑到哪裡，你永遠會是孤獨一人！你最好永遠記住了！我會在這邊等你的。哈哈哈……」

　　哈雷就這樣一直跑、一直跑，跑過松樹林、跑過溪流、跑過楓樹林、跑過連地圖上都不曾標示出來的地方，然後，路上一塊凸起的樹根絆倒了他。很不幸地接下來是一個長長的下坡，哈雷就這樣一直往下滾，直到頭撞到一顆大石頭，就這樣昏死在地上。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

----------


## yoyo虎

> YOYO真的可以考慮變成田園系了(誤
> 前半段風景意境有到位
> 後半段對話上
> 覺得老媽再多一句質問應該會不錯
> 4歲就敢一個單隻跑到森林裡
> 長大還得了啊=+


感謝巴查的支持迴響~

經巴查這樣一說，
在下覺得，
本來應該也是希望能表現出虎媽媽對兒子的愛
尤其小孩子又才四歲...
這是在下疏忽了
不過...這方面剛好是在下最近的低潮阿囧

還記得在寫這篇之前，一直提醒自己要把場景的步調放慢
寫到最後...好像又變快了= =
真是糟糕(十分不專業)

另外...哈哈...真的又把水果寫進去了

----------


## yoyo虎

第四節　逃亡
　　
──────────────

　　哈雷睜開雙眼。他現在躺在一間寬敞的房間，地上舖著草蓆或是榻榻米之類的。太陽的光透過直條型木窗穿進屋內，把地板照成了一條一條的長方型光影。哈雷起身，然後往緊閉的木門望去。門後有一個很溫柔的氣場，但不是媽媽的。也許女生的氣場都是這樣有些溫柔的吧？哈雷心想，他可以感受出每個氣場的不同，沒有一個是一模一樣的。
　　
　　木門接著推開了，走進來的是桃紅色的女龍獸人，看起來跟哈雷差不多年紀。「你醒了。這是你的衣服。」龍的聲音有點上揚，接著手上的東西放在門口旁邊。
　　
　　「等等！這裡是哪裡？我怎麼會在這？還有……」
　　
　　「現在不行，我還要去掃地洗衣服呢。掰掰。」龍獸人說完就向門外走去，留下孤獨一人的哈雷。
　　
　　他迅速把衣服穿上，接著也準備往外走去。才剛走出去就被眼前的景象嚇到，因為眼前他所看到的是美麗的櫻花樹。不只如此，他還發現這個房間位於一座山丘的山頂，周圍的風景一覽無遺，除了雲朵的白、樹葉的綠，還有泥土的褐……沒有雪的白。
　　
　　沿著小山坡往下走，氣場變得比較多了。龍獸人的氣場在左手邊黃色的建築物內，旁邊有一條小河流過。除此之外，有些氣場感覺很邪惡、有些很善良。每一個氣場都是獨特的，即使只是很微小的差異都能分辨得出來，甚至連情緒都會影響氣場的波動。哈雷四處張望了一下，後來才發現擁有觀測能力的自己不需要左顧右盼，沒有任何一個生物能逃過他的搜索圈，接著他往左邊走去。龍獸人就坐在一顆櫻花樹底下，旁邊有一桶看起來就是還沒洗過的衣服，濕淋淋的。
　　
　　「我改變心意啦。」她從櫻花樹下站起來，那桃紅色的皮膚在櫻花的映襯下特別美麗，「雖然你散發一種很討厭的感覺，不過我直覺你不是壞人，而且我還覺得我們以後會相處好一陣子。我是瑪娜，以後請多指教。」她伸出四爪的手，毫不遲疑的以笑容向哈雷示好。
　　
　　＊＊＊

　　「９７！９８！９９！１００！躲好了沒？」哈雷面對大榕樹，大聲把數字從一到一百數完。每次看別的小孩玩這個遊戲都覺得很有趣，這次在瑪娜的要求下終於打破常例讓哈雷也加入。為什麼說是常例呢？因為孤兒院的小孩看見哈雷，不知為什麼就像是看到鬼一樣，還說靠近他會感受到「恐怖詭異的陰氣」。

　　「找到了。」「找到了。」「找到了。」哈雷一個個把躲得好好的孤兒院小孩抓出來，不過每個被抓出來的小孩子都滿臉驚恐。這對他來說實在是太容易了些，哈雷心中不禁湧現強烈的成就感。就在哈雷準備走向最後一個地方，也就是瑪娜躲藏的位置時，其中一個小孩－－很胖的人類小孩－－好像鼔起很大勇氣地走向哈雷。

　　「嘿！老……老虎！」他甚至不知道哈雷的名字，「你根本就是作弊！要不然你怎麼會知道我們都躲在哪裡？」

　　「我沒有偷看。」哈雷冷靜地回答。

　　「哼！偷看就說嘛！畜生！」這個胖子不知哪來的勇氣說出這麼難聽的話，大概是因為自己躲在水溝蓋底下還第一個被發現而十分生氣吧？

　　「你剛剛說什麼！？你可以再說一次！」

　　「我可以再說三次！畜生！畜生！畜生！」在畜這個字出現第三次時，哈雷已經衝向前和胖子扭打了起來。但是當他們身體接觸的一瞬間，人類卻十分恐懼地對天慘叫。「阿！好冰！快走開！你這妖怪！」
　　
　　「我不是妖怪！我不是畜生！」哈雷繼續打著地上的胖子，周圍圍觀的小孩沒有人出來勸架或是幫忙，因為他們都害怕哈雷身上的陰氣而不敢靠近。至於瑪娜則是靜靜坐在櫻花樹上，不發一語。
　　
　　＊＊＊
　　
　　「９７！９８！９９！１００！躲好了沒？」孤兒院的小朋友們又在樹林裡玩起躲貓貓，這是他們平日最喜歡玩的遊戲，不過哈雷和瑪娜都沒有玩。他們兩個人只是靜靜坐在櫻花樹下，看著其他小孩子玩著。
　　
　　「瑪娜，」哈雷輕輕把頭轉向左邊，呼喊著他唯一的朋友，「時間真的過得好快，自從我被救起來後已經三年了。」

　　「恩。」瑪娜望著遠方的高山，眼神帶著一點憐惜。

　　「我覺得我在這個地方已經待不下去了。每個人都討厭我，我也討厭這裡的人！我想離開這裡！」哈雷把手放在瑪娜的肩膀上，不過卻被瑪娜甩開了。

　　「很冰耶！」瑪娜生氣地說，不過這下他們終於四目相接。接著瑪娜笑了出來。「下次如果你再隨便碰我，旅行的時候我就用繩子把你的手綁起來！」

　　「對不起……」哈雷驚恐地把手收回來，「妳剛剛說旅行？什麼時候？」

　　「當然是現在阿！」瑪娜興奮地說，接著拉著哈雷衝向孤兒院門口。
　　
　　小孩子都在玩躲貓貓，而當鬼的正面對著榕樹數秒，沒有人看見哈雷和瑪娜。住持正在和孤兒院的其他幹部開高級會議，每個人都毫無警覺地關在那小山坡上的木屋。周圍打掃的義工坐在路邊的石頭上打瞌睡。看門的警衛去上廁所了。今日是監視器和其他設備維修的時刻，修理的工人剛從大門進來，把電源都切掉了，而此時入口的大門則開著一個小縫，剛好夠哈雷和瑪娜迅速通過。哈雷後腳才剛跨出來，就聽見警衛說：「我才去上個廁所，門也不會幫忙關一下。」接著就發出「碰！」的一聲。號稱管理最嚴密的「好心人孤兒院」就這樣被攻破了。
　　
　　鎮上正舉行一年一度的就業博覽會，街上空無一人。瑪娜和哈雷就這樣沿著大馬路一直往太陽的方向跑。跑過櫻花樹林、跑過溪流、跑過椰子樹林、眼前的建築物越來越稀疏，然後映入眼前的是毫無預警的大草原，兩人就這樣分別躺在柔軟的草皮上，相視而笑，不過瑪娜的笑容好像更開心一些。

　　「瑪娜……」哈雷突然無腦地冒出心中所想的一句話，「我好熱喔。」才剛說完，他突然覺得這裡真的是熱爆了。才剛想完就昏倒在柔軟的草皮上，不省人事。

＊＊＊

　　yoyo從圖書館裡走了出來，他的籌碼還剩下100點，這是為了緊急狀況時使用的。「900點能換取的記憶就只有這麼少嗎……可惡！」他對著圖書館旁的椰子樹大吼，為何時間總是不夠？需要更多的時間……更多的……。他望著手中閃著光芒的綠色骰子，相較於其他人的武器，從外表來看這實在是毫無殺傷力，不過這不代表他在這場比賽中會輸掉。事實上，他的骰子也是個殺傷力極大的武器，而且武器的潛能還沒有完全被開發呢。為了這顆星球，他不能輸！
　　
「三個點！」yoyo對著大喊，骰子發出如同太陽般耀眼的橙光，「籌碼90！空間切割！」接著yoyo向前跨出一步，一瞬間他又回到畫滿奇怪圖形的木門前。他拿出胸前的鑰匙－－他現在漸漸知道這把鑰匙的來歷－－然後輕輕地轉動門把，回到哲的世界，帶著無奈與憤怒，開始等待。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

在下拖很久再次出版了
時間真的不夠阿...

小說真是麻煩的東西，
像是最近在看的無限恐怖系列，
作者已經兩個月沒更新了，
在下能了解他的心情...也許他也是個軍校學生？(爆)

請批評指教在下的劣作(根本沒進步阿...越寫越FREE了)

----------


## yoyo虎

第五節　重複與改變

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　「嗶嗶嗶嗶……」正方形的鬧鐘一如往常響起，毫無變化的一天又要開始。我反常地坐在床上發呆，一個半小時就這樣毫無意義消逝，時間真是無情。 
　　 
　　想不起來，什麼也想不起來，那場夢…… 
　　 
　　我下意識抓了抓平坦的胸，然後按了一下鬧鐘。當然不是把鬧鈴關掉，那是一個半小時前就該做的事。因為我的房間太過封閉的緣故，不論白天夜晚眼前都是一片虛無。而我的鬧鐘有夜間螢光功能，就算在黑暗中也能看清楚一切。 
　　 
　　唉……不過我腦袋的「夜間螢光功能」又在哪裡呢？ 
　　 
　　於是我又再按了一次鬧鐘，因為剛剛在想事情沒看到。原來已經十一點半了阿！我走向廁所，快速地解決之後，刷完牙吃完早餐，最後打開電腦，點擊我的最愛，進入我最愛的日本的獸站。

　　……等等，那已經不再是我最愛的地方了，現在我最愛的地方是狼之樂園！

　　於是我連上狼之樂園，看著昨天才發表的文章。還沒有獸友回應，可能是現在還沒過中午吧？通常大家都是在下午回應的。

　　「哲！吃飯了！」 
　　 
　　我關上螢幕（為了省電），但是這次沒有關上網頁（因為狼之樂園沒什麼危險性），走向樓下的飯桌。世界上除了最重要的吃飯，再也沒有任何事能阻擋我。 
　　 
　　「我吃飽了。」我小聲地說，然後上樓走進房間準備睡覺。除了吃飯和睡覺，再也沒有任何事能阻擋我。

＊＊＊

　　我坐在桌上，想著心目中的獸人故事。這是一件很重要的事，從國中三年級以來都是靠他打發時間，少了這個我也不會喜歡獸人。
　　
　　關於獸人日誌這個系列，也該出現總合全部，具有貫穿性故事的時候了。沒錯！這就是我所要創造的＂獸人日誌九＂！我得意地摸了摸下巴，要能夠創造出這麼多代的故事，而且每一個角色都有不一樣的背景和故事，我果然是很厲害的傢伙。

　　此時心中響起神秘人的聲音。「是滿厲害的拉，不過每一代都有老虎，而且長相都一模一樣。」

　　「你說的很對，不過我就是喜歡老虎，不然你能拿我怎麼辦？」我開始跟心中的聲音對話。

　　「除此之外，所謂的『這麼多代的故事』，有一些不是才剛想好角色，創個武器就直接打魔王了嗎？這樣也叫做故事喔？」

　　「阿……」我無言了。沒錯，獸人日誌四的確就是這樣。

　　「為了補償，下一個故事就由獸人日誌四銜接吧，當然故事的主角最好不要再是老虎，比較有創意。」

　　「可是狼之樂園的yoyo虎這個名字還沒被使用過，我想要下一代的故事主角就叫做yoyo……」我有點不耐煩了。為什麼跟心裡的聲音對話會有不悅的感覺呢？「我不管，反正這一代的主角一定還是要老虎，其他的再說。」

　　我停止和心裡的聲音對話，開始構思獸人日誌九的情節。按照往例要有一個很酷的專武，不過不能跟之前的重複。而且這次因為是屬於我個人的獸設，最好還是跟我有密切關係的生活物品好。我左顧右盼房間的四周，鉛筆……不行。枕頭……等等我該不會想睡覺了吧……。字典、地球儀、瓶蓋，好像都是不太適合的武器。我開始翻一翻我的書包，有國語課本、考試卷、鉛筆盒。沒有任何能夠當帥氣武器的東西。等等！這是……

　　「鑰匙？」感覺……還滿不錯的。鑰匙，一個ＲＰＧ遊戲不可或缺的道具，充滿十足的冒險風味，就決定用這個了！其他的往後再想，先去睡一覺吧！不過我知道我不會真的睡著，只有在床上，我的故事才會真正展開，就像是爆米花一樣，枕頭就是我的微波爐，把腦袋裡的靈感炸開！

　　啊！六點了。又要吃飯了……都怪我太喜歡胡思亂想了。

　　＊＊＊

　　我開始在腦袋裡繼續描繪獸人日誌九。故事是說獸人日誌四的主角們，在經過三年的時光之後，因為一時無聊想要去惡搞同樣來自母星的太空船，沒想到卻意外拯救了那艘被宇宙海盜襲擊的太空船。而其中有一隻就是這次的主角，他的名字是yoyo，屬性是火，不過……

　　「yoyo這個名字跟火無關耶，還是用跟火有關的名字比較好吧？」心裡的聲音又說話了。

　　「怎麼又是你？……不過你說的對，我想還是跟火有關比較好。此外最好還跟宇宙有關，因為他從小就很喜歡宇宙。恩……就叫做MARS吧！MARS是火星，十分符合我所要的要求！就這麼決定了！」

　　「那為什麼ＭＡＲＳ會這麼喜歡宇宙呢？」

　　「恩……因為它有一個研究宇宙的天文學家叔叔，每次過年MARS都會去看他。MARS很喜歡叔叔，因為個性很和善，跟忙碌的父母不同。他感覺似乎只有叔叔是真正愛他的。每次他們都在家裡玩太空船模型。但是那時候MARS不喜歡讀書，不可能考上叔叔希望他考上的太空總校以成為一個太空人。直到發生了一個意外後，改變了他的一生。」

　　「是什麼意外呢？」心裡的聲音急迫的問。

　　「恩……那是跟獸人日誌四有關。當時獸人日誌四的主角們不是被宇宙海盜襲擊嗎？那時的失事事件十分離奇，而天文學家叔叔所提供的資訊令世人難以接受。我想這艘太空船就叫做克爾號好了，以金屬星太陽之子克爾來命名。之後……」

　　克爾號失事的消息已經傳遍整個星球，對社會造成了很大的衝擊，尤其是當某天文學家將照片公佈後，更是讓民眾恐慌不已。雖然事實就擺在眼前，還是有民眾說這只不過是合成照片，是無聊的戲法。也有人說這只是一顆比較奇怪的隕石而已。但大部分的人還是相信這只是一張合成照片，並對天文學家可恥的行為怒不可遏。不久之後這位天文學家被撤職，甚至遭到起訴，這個新聞也在幾天後因為沒有後續消息而煙消雲散。一切都很平靜，即使克爾號已經消失在宇宙上。

　　「大概就是這樣吧！MARS的叔叔證明有外星生物的存在，所以造成極大的恐慌。世人不願相信外面存在一個比我們強大的文明，於是將他冠上莫須有的罪名。而當MARS去找叔叔時，叔叔已經離開了，只留上桌上的一張紙和一把鑰匙。紙上面寫著：『門外的地下室有一個木門，如果相信我就來找我吧！我帶你見識更偉大的世界！永遠愛你的叔叔。』」

　　一隻橙色老虎獸人手握鑰匙，臉上充滿著急，從一間豪宅中衝出來。接著他就如同任何電視都會出現的情節一般－－是連他自己都覺得很蠢的情節－－華麗地跌倒了，手中的鑰匙也以圓滑的拋物線掉進了水溝。
　　
　　老虎努力將手擠進水溝蓋，不久後摸到一股強烈的流水，幾乎要把他的手也沖走。除此之外什麼也摸不到，什麼也沒有。

　　老虎再也忍不住，就這樣跪在地上哭了起來。

　　這名老虎名叫瑪魯思．福拉爾，此時他十五歲。關於這名少年，也許當他身為一隻老虎，其宿命就已經決定了也說不定。
　
　　「接著為了叔叔，MARS開始用功讀書，立志考上太空總校，因為這是他叔叔的願望。他的成績一直很好，再加上身為獸人，使他以優異的成績考進太空總校，並且在畢業後破例成為勘查用太空船的隨行人員。當然其實是高層官員不想犧牲比較高貴的人類。然後MARS就開始了他的太空之旅！而這艘船之後會被太空海盜襲擊，而且獸人日誌四的主角會來拯救他！太棒了！全部接起來了！」

　　我高興得在房間裡跳舞。我打開房間的ＣＤ音響，撥的是加藤和樹的ＷＡＲＮＩＮＧ！實在是太高興了！這次的故事一定會很精采！

＊＊＊

　　yoyo抓了抓平坦的胸，緊握那把溫熱的鑰匙。雖然也許很快又要回到另一個世界成為「哲」，但此刻他沒有想那麼多，也沒有時間想那麼多。有很多事需要馬上調查和研究啊，yoyo心裡這樣想著，接著反手抓起包包，迅速衝出木門，用胸前的鑰匙鎖上後（這很重要），狂奔前往這顆星球上唯一的圖書館。

　　一路上yoyo一直在思考……這個哲，似乎不只和這個世界有關，他根本就是……這個世界的創造者？

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    加藤和樹的ＷＡＲＮＩＮＧ
http://tw.youtube.com/watch?v=wItXCXExHp4
稍微交代了一下這個故事，
其實在下是很認真在寫小說的(心裡的聲音:是這樣說的嗎?)

----------


## 幻兒

小幻我照約定來看啦XD" 好幾個月前說要看，
但是一直沒找到時間，不然就是有時間了找不到文章(炸。

對嚕...YOYO虎大哥...我想請教一下=口=..
是我太笨嗎...還是你的劇情一直跳來跳去@@？
我有點看不太懂= ="
總之，我很喜歡這個小說呢！
以自身的生活加上一些幻想。（因該是這樣吧？）
而哈雷我反而很在意他ＸＤ＂
總覺得有些可憐...
那個冰雪女王，總覺得是那X亞傳奇一代裡的反派腳色 ==?
還是童話故事裡的呢XD"

突然覺得YOYO好厲害啊...

----------


## yoyo虎

> 小幻我照約定來看啦XD" 好幾個月前說要看，
> 但是一直沒找到時間，不然就是有時間了找不到文章(炸。
> 
> 對嚕...YOYO虎大哥...我想請教一下=口=..
> 是我太笨嗎...還是你的劇情一直跳來跳去@@？
> 我有點看不太懂= ="
> 總之，我很喜歡這個小說呢！
> 以自身的生活加上一些幻想。（因該是這樣吧？）
> 而哈雷我反而很在意他ＸＤ＂
> ...


是一直跳來跳去沒錯，
不過大致上到後面會連起來的（很後面，如果有那麼一天）
也的確是自身生活加上幻想（自身生活只是串場）

關於哈雷阿，
他的劇情是比較多一點(因為他是老虎)
冰雪女王...不小心偷用了(喂)

哪有很厲害，
根本都是亂寫的而已＝　＝
對於寫小說還有很多要學習的地方~
也謝謝幻兒願意花時間看在下的劣作

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

第六節	甦醒

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　白虎緩緩地翻了個身，那是哈雷。他醒來時很快地發現他還在太空船上，只是大概不是他的太空船。冷靜的他並沒有馬上睜開眼睛，從氣場的分布判斷這艘船有十四人，其中瑪娜和布魯托就在附近，似乎還沒醒來的樣子，不過……

　　「呃…這是哪裡？」布魯托張開眼睛，發現周圍都是一些精密的科學儀器，甚至連他身上也插滿了精密的科學儀器！「這些管子是什麼東西阿！可惡！」他伸手想將這些通通拔掉，不過想了想還是作罷。他心想，可能會很痛......

　　所謂的精密的科學儀器，其實是調查一個人物能力值的機器，當然這是很先進的科技，在布魯托的星球還尚未發明。此刻醒來的兩獸加上沉睡的瑪娜，他們都位於光明號上，也就是在布魯托亂入大鯊魚龍人基地後，下令捕捉他們的那艘太空船。發出的白光是光明號最新加裝的科技，被照射到的人都會瞬間陷入昏迷，而且會開始作夢，很長很長的夢。

　　目前操控這些精密儀器的人，就是這艘太空船的船長，光明陣營第一中隊大隊長，人稱「閃耀將軍」的中年龍人－－史達。他坐在雕刻著龍圖案的大椅子上，看著已經被儀器分析過的資料。「這……真是了不起，簡直是奇才！這下光明陣營的勝利應該不遠了，哈哈哈！」史達開心的大笑，他的嘴巴也因此露出醜陋的尖牙。接者他轉換心情，清了清喉嚨，拿起桌上的話筒，撥了幾個號碼。

　　「喂？白狼小朋友，你已經醒了嗎？睡得好不好阿？」史達對著話筒語帶甜蜜的說，說實在聽起來很假。

　　「濫透了！做了一個奇奇怪怪的夢……」布魯托突然止住聲音，其實他還滿喜歡這個夢的，畢竟那些都是他的回憶，一個甜中帶酸的回憶。「你是誰阿？抓我要做什麼！哈雷和瑪娜呢？」

　　「不用擔心，他們都睡得很好，只有你精力最充沛，所以最先醒來了呢！」史達對著話筒開心的說，用眼睛的餘光看了看白狼的資料，果真是「精力充沛」阿！「我們抓你們不是為了做些傷天害理的事，我們是為了光明和正義！所以請您儘管放心吧，所有人的身體絕對不會有絲毫損傷的。」

　　「喔……」布魯托想了想，光明和正義阿…...接著他決定躺回去。「那我什麼時候可以見到哈雷和瑪娜？」

　　「等他們都醒來就行了，他們都還很虛弱，暫時不能下床。」史達接著從桌上的螢幕得知訊息，所有的裝置都準備好了。「喔！終於好了！哈哈哈……」

　　「呃……我聽不懂……」

　　「喔，抱歉抱歉！你肚子餓了吧？要不你就先下來吃頓飯如何？」史達興奮地說，接著就把白狼的儀器停掉。「好了，現在可以把管子拔掉囉！會有我的助手在門外等候您。」

　　「恩，謝謝。」布魯托再次起身，伸手準備將管子拔掉，不過，「呃……對不起，我不敢拔這些管子，可以幫我拔嗎……」

　　在管子拔掉之後，布魯托走出充滿儀器的房間，接著他看見一扇窗戶，而外面就是美麗的宇宙，以及一顆美麗的星球，上面不像是他的主星充滿銀白色的反光，而是美麗的藍色和綠色。「對不起，對面這顆星球是？」他對著旁邊帶路的熊人問。

　　「＊＆︿＊＃＄＊＆，＠＃％＄％︿＃＃。」這個助手還配上了一些手勢。

　　「呃……謝謝。」他完全聽不懂。

　　當布魯托抵達用餐地點時，被眼前的景象嚇了一跳。眼前的食物實在是太令人驚奇了！因為這些都是用盤子盛裝，中央甚至還有一鍋雞湯，這簡直是…...

　　「很不可思議對吧？」從布魯托對面的門走出一個龍人，那人正是史達，「我知道以你們的科技還做不到這樣的事，不過其實很簡單，只要在太空船前進時也緩慢地旋轉，賦予太空船一個離心力，就可以做到這樣的事情。此外還有其他方法，像是……」

　　「龍人！」此刻布魯托心中不管食物，反而燃起了怒火。「你還說要幫助我們！結果你跟鯊魚幫還不是一夥的！」

　　「鯊魚幫？喔不！這真是一個天大的誤會！」史達優雅地走向布魯托，「容我先自我介紹，我是這艘太空船光明號的船長，敝姓史，叫我史達就可以了。如您所見，我也是一名龍人，但其實在我們的星球，龍人是分成兩大陣營的，一部分是信仰邪惡和鬥爭的黑暗陣營，一部分是信仰神聖和正義的光明陣營，也就是我們。兩個陣營是對立的存在，所以我們自然不是黑暗陣營的同夥。這樣是否能解答您的疑惑呢？」

　　「呃……」布魯托不好意思地低下頭，「抱歉，是我搞錯了。」

　　「沒關係，這有什麼大不了的呢？來，快點來吃飯吧！」

　　在布魯托享用著異國美食的時候，瑪娜此刻也已經從睡夢中甦醒。她做了一個很棒的夢，就好像重新體驗童年一樣。她很快的把管子都拔掉，接著走出門外，進入對面的房間，那裡正是哈雷的所在地。

　　「哈雷？你醒了嗎？」瑪娜用細嫩的手輕輕地搖了搖哈雷毛茸茸的肩膀，讓哈雷不得已只好起身。「布魯托在哪裡？」

　　「剛剛走掉了，依照移動速度判斷，似乎是自由地行動。」哈雷張開眼睛，並且迅速拔掉身上的管子。接著發現身上的衣服似乎有點少……。他看了看瑪娜。

　　「恩……？喔，衣服阿，」瑪娜指著睡眠儀器底下一個半圓弧的壁面，「往下推就行了，它會轉半圈。」

　　哈雷下床，用手掌往下順勢輕摸，隱藏在床底下的收納空間就真的順時鐘轉了半圈，開口正對著哈雷，裡面有幾套白色的衣服。「有趣的裝置……不過這樣的確節省了空間。」他開始研究床底下的裝置，一副很有興趣的樣子。「要怎麼關起來？」

　　「我們直接去找布魯托吧！」瑪娜直接下令。等哈雷穿好衣服後，就讓哈雷帶頭朝餐廳的方向前進。

　　且說布魯托正在享用雞湯時－－正確來說應該是「麻麻雞」湯，這是異國的特有種－－史達的傳呼機傳來了訊息，並且開始震動。史達對著餐桌上的布魯托道歉後，便起身接起傳呼機。

　　「什麼？跑出來了？你到底在搞什麼鬼阿！我看你是瘋了喔！」史達的臉上寫滿憤怒和著急，接著很快又緩和下來。「喔？往這邊走過來了？這還差不多。下次給我小心點。」接著史達換上他招牌的虛偽笑容，轉身面向布魯托，「你的朋友們都已經醒了喔，而且他們似乎等不及要見到你了呢！」

　　才剛說完哈雷和瑪娜就衝進餐廳。看到眼前的景象，臉上充滿著驚訝和疑惑。

　　「瑪娜！」布魯托起身跑向瑪娜，給她一個大大的擁抱。「妳沒事真是太好了！剛剛史達船長說妳受傷了很虛弱，害我很擔心呢！」

　　「恩？我沒有受傷阿。」瑪娜想了想，如果她現在還很虛弱，大概會被這種抱法壓在地上喘不過氣來了吧？「所以現在是什麼情況？這個龍人是好人嗎？」

　　「恩，史達船長是拯救我們的大恩人，他還請我吃了好多好吃的東西呢！」布魯托說完就拉著瑪娜走向餐桌，完全無視哈雷的存在。

　　「……布魯托。」哈雷冷冷地喊他一聲。

＊＊＊

　　在三人都吃飽之後，史達帶他們大致上參觀了光明號的設施。除了餐廳，剛剛的睡眠室，還有很多有趣的空間，像是有大沙發和遊樂器材的休閒室，可以任意變換風景以及牆壁顏色的個人化房間，很神奇的游泳池和花園。最後他們走到了一個拉門前面。三人都很期待接下來是怎麼樣功能的房間。

　　「接下來請你們沉澱心情，因為這個房間會讀取你們的心思，做一些心理測驗之類的，心無雜念是最好的。」

　　「心理測驗？」布魯托不解地看著史達。「他主要是測哪些部分？」

　　「這你們等等就知道了！」史達故作神秘地說，接著臉上似乎閃過一絲絲奸笑，「好啦，我們快點進去吧！」

　　史達打開拉門，眼前是一個很普通但很典雅的房間。有一個菊花圖案的陶瓷花瓶把在房間的左下角，以及一個古老的檜木櫃，最後是……。「自動販賣機？」布魯托第一個脫口而出。

　　「你們看過這東西？」史達有些驚訝地問，接著想起他們就是在黑暗陣營太空船的心測室前面昏倒的，「其實這就是心理測驗的機器，基本上每個人都要做過這個心理測驗才算找到真正的自己。現在誰要第一個呢？只要把手放在上面紅色的按鈕上就行了。會有一點點不舒服的感覺啦，不過很快就過去了。」

　　布魯托原本很興奮，一聽到不舒服的感覺，心中的熱情瞬間被澆熄。他看了看哈雷，到了這個關頭，只好……「瑪娜先吧！女士優先！」

　　「喔？為什麼是我先？」瑪娜轉身面向布魯托，「難不成你怕了？」

　　「我……我才沒有！」布魯托的心像是被弓箭穿過一樣，看來瑪娜這邊也行不通了。接著他想到一個方法。他慢慢走向自動販賣機，接著漸漸隱形，最後……「喔！喔！這感覺，實在是太棒了！」

　　史達此刻倒是看得目瞪口呆。第一，布魯托竟然就在他面前消失了。第二，居然有人在測試時還能發出聲音，甚至說出「太棒了」這樣的詞？這簡直是奇蹟！
　　
　　哈雷和瑪娜也是著實嚇了一跳。怎麼這投飲機的效果這麼激烈？

　　過了不久布魯托就現身了，他還抖了抖身體。「好了？誰是下一個？」

　　「等等？結果怎麼樣？你的屬性是……？」史達隨即就向前靠去，問了一些布魯托聽不懂的問題。

　　「屬性阿？那當然是……」布魯托不安地望著自動販賣機，「……秘密。」

　　「阿？」史達差點沒暈倒在地上。「拜託你認真點，這可是很重要的事情呢！」

　　「呃……我只是想保持神秘感。」布魯托有點著急了，瑪娜卻是在一旁笑了起來。

　　「好啦！我先總行了吧？」瑪娜走上前去，將粉紅色手放在紅色的按鈕上，一時之間……

　　一時之間，瑪娜感覺到她的意識被吸進機器裡面。眼前的事物變得很模糊，最後化為混沌，只剩下如宇宙般的黑暗，伸手不見無指般無盡的黑暗。說感覺有點像坐雲霄飛車吧？瑪娜此刻心想，雖然知道布魯托很明顯是用演的，想不到實際上還真的有一點刺激。

　　接著眼前的黑暗開始閃動，漸漸從混沌變成清晰的影像。從瑪娜一出生，到最後發生變故，進入孤兒院，和哈雷相遇，在那個櫻花樹下，之後一起逃亡，被好心人收留，並成為太空學校的學生……每一幕都快速閃過瑪娜面前，但她知道這不是給她看的，有什麼人正在調閱她的記憶。

　　「恩，還不錯！大美人妳是自然系的。掰掰。」從哪裡突然傳來低沉的嗓音，她還來不及思考就又被傳送出去。

　　待她回到自動販賣機前面時，手已經從紅色的按鈕離開，反而是按在機器上方一個綠色的小按鈕上。接著底下的籃子就像一般的投飲機一樣，掉出了一個白色的小方塊。

　　「……」

　　「……」

　　「好啦，別沉默了，等等我再教妳怎麼使用白色方塊，現在下一個！」史達對著發愣的瑪娜說，表情卻是越笑越奸詐。

　　「下一個我來。」哈雷看了看嘴巴張地大大的布魯托，心想連瑪娜都試過了自然是沒有問題。很快就把手也放在紅色按鈕上。

　　在布魯托的注目下，哈雷碰到按鈕的一瞬間，就好像被定格了一樣動也不動，接著手緩緩地移動，緩緩地飄向上方的小按鈕，經過了黑色，綠色，紅色，白色，黃色……史達在這時嘆息了一聲……最後到了淡藍色，也按了下去。

　　哈雷的意識回到了身體，望著手掌的正中央。「……真是有趣。」

　　「等等！到底是怎樣的感覺阿？可以說給我聽嗎？」布魯托著急的問。

　　「……你不是做過了嗎？」哈雷冷冷地回應，接著拿起白色的方塊，和瑪娜一起在旁邊等候著。

　　很明顯的布魯托並沒有白色的方塊，所以在史達的注目下，布魯托緩緩把手伸過去。「等等！」史達突然打斷他的動作，「拜託你了，我對你的期望可是很高的，尤其你又擁有這麼漂亮的白毛，以及那些身體素質……總而言之，給我一個好屬性吧！」

　　「喔……」布魯托呆呆地回應，望向那顆恐怖的紅色按鈕。怎麼會有這麼麻煩的事情阿？他心想，最後終於下定決心，撲機一聲按了下去。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

好吧，這次有很多亂寫的詞，
不過整體上不影響劇情，
很快就會有打鬥畫面了ＸＤ
大家慢慢期待吧

關於插圖，
對不起，在下實在沒有畫插圖的天份＝　＝
所以失敗了(喂) 



這是瑪娜．黎芙

----------


## 幻兒

唔...看來分成兩大派了耶XD"
光明與黑暗。
那麼，看來會發生的打鬥畫面和這兩個脫離不了太大的關係...


那台機器是用來測屬性的？！
我記得我在...某篇文章裡面有看到YOYO虎的屬性圖，
我記得好像細分到12類 ==?



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說我以為瑪娜是西方龍、穿著太空裝XD"
全身白色系的那種...
(因為瑪娜初登場我記得是在太空學校，然後就...
如果是指在陸地穿這樣，我不反對XD")
沒想到跟我想像的差十萬八千里... 
(想像圖草圖)

----------


## yoyo虎

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




> 唔...看來分成兩大派了耶XD"
> 光明與黑暗。
> 那麼，看來會發生的打鬥畫面和這兩個脫離不了太大的關係...
> 
> 
> 那台機器是用來測屬性的？！
> 我記得我在...某篇文章裡面有看到YOYO虎的屬性圖，
> 我記得好像細分到12類 ==?
> 
> ...


阿...好喜歡小幻畫的瑪娜XD
不過就像小幻說的，瑪娜不是西方龍，
大概是神奇寶貝龍吧(炸)
在下的畫法比較奇特一點（其實也很希望畫成西方龍）

至於太空裝是在下不會畫，
這是一般服裝(而且是隨意畫畫的)
我想小幻可以考慮當在下的專屬繪圖師，
這樣幻想就不會破滅了＝　＝＂

關於戰鬥阿，
就慢慢期待吧（不過不要太期待...）

然後是屬性圖，
在下就再貼一次好了，
這樣就不會找來找去ＸＤ
小幻記憶力不錯





－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

第七節	白色

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「布魯托！布魯托！」畫面中一名白狼婦女緊張地四處呼喚著這個名字，但她很快就得到回應。

　　「媽！我在這裡啦！」布魯托不情願地翻起身坐在床上，從房間對著樓下的母親這樣喊著。

　　「咚！咚！咚！」從房間外傳來狼媽媽著急的腳步聲，最後從開啟的門望著布魯托。「阿你是不會出聲喔？我在你房間連個鬼影子都沒看到，叫你的名字也不會回，現在的小孩怎麼都這樣阿？一點禮貌都不懂。」

　　「呃……這跟禮貌無關吧……」布魯托從床上爬起來，把椅背上的外套穿在身上，「再說，雖然我是躺在棉被上睡覺，不過從棉被上的凹陷……」

　　「什麼！死小孩你又沒蓋被子睡覺？你要我說多少次，晚上不蓋棉被會感冒，你就是不聽，到時候咳嗽流鼻水，還不是我要帶你去看醫生，現在的小孩阿……」

　　布魯托已經不想再聽，趕緊換個話題，「對了！今天我跟同學有約，在學校門口，之後要住在查査家，就不用幫我準備午餐和晚餐了。」

　　「喔……」狼媽媽從原本激動的情緒中突然緩和下來，「又不回來吃晚餐嗎？」

　　「恩……」布魯托對這樣的效果倒是有些訝異。他不喜歡不快樂的氣氛，於是又想再換一個話題，不過……「媽，我已經十五歲了，很快就會去讀太空總校，到時候每天都不會回來吃晚餐，所以早點開始習慣也是好事……」講到這他才覺得這個玩笑不好笑，但已經太遲了。

　　「你講這是什麼話阿！」狼媽媽又變回有些激動的情緒，不過似乎多了眼睛裡的淚光。「好啦，要走就快走吧，再不走就要遲到了！」

　　「媽……對不起……」布魯托語帶歉意的說，不過媽媽已經轉過身，咚咚咚地又走下樓去。

　　布魯托有些無奈，其實他也不願意跟家裡的人這樣分隔兩地，但是就讀太空總校的機會實在是太吸引人了。不知怎麼地，他心中又湧現熱血，大概他天生就擁有一顆冒險魂吧！他邊想著邊伸手去拿椅子上的包包，卻發現他的包包朝椅背凹陷了一大塊，就好像有誰坐在他的椅子上一樣…...。

　　「……爸？」布魯托有點懷疑地問，這時同樣一身雪白的狼人在椅子上慢慢現型，戴著一副很老氣的棕色粗框眼鏡，對著他的兒子微笑。「爸！你也太誇張了吧！你今天不是要上班嗎？」

　　「是沒錯，」狼爸爸開始把玩桌上的原子筆，「不過我覺得很無聊就跑回來了。」

　　「你是根本沒去吧！」布魯托簡直不敢相信，他們的家居然是由這樣的父親一手撐起來的，早晚這個家會因為這種老爸陷入經濟危機。

　　椅子上的白狼站了起來，用原子筆戳了戳著布魯托的鼻子。「這是一個正常的兒子對爸爸的口氣嗎？」

　　「我看不正常的是你吧……」布魯托將原子筆奪走後，順便將椅背上的包包拿走，以免爸爸又坐下去。「好啦……我要出門了，記得去上班.。」

　　才往門口走幾步，狼爸爸就把他的兒子叫住。「等等，我有東西要給你看。」接著他從公事包中拿出一本古老的書。

　　「這是……？」年輕的白狼往回走，從爸爸手中接過書，開始隨便翻了幾頁。裡面全是看不懂的文字。

　　「這本書是我們家族世世代代傳承下來的，裡面記載著我們影狼一族的歷史。」狼爸爸的口吻突然帶著一股神秘感，「我們影狼一族天生就擁有隱身的能力，其實並不是偶然。我們擁有比別人強的身體特質，也不是上帝特別眷顧我們，希望有一天你能了解我們真正的使命。」他說完後便拿起公事包往窗戶走去，看來似乎打算跳窗？

　　「……疑？就這樣？你沒跟我說裡面的內容阿？還有我們的使命到底是什麼？」他叫住已經將左腳跨出去的爸爸。

　　「其實……我也不知道，」狼爸爸對他的兒子回眸一笑，「這些就是我所知道的全部了。再見。」

　　「等等！」布魯托就這樣看著他的爸爸從窗戶跳下去。「為什麼要從窗戶……」

　　突然，狼爸爸的臉又出現在窗口，「對了，還有一件事，對你媽媽有禮貌一點。現在的小孩怎麼這麼沒禮貌？」

＊＊＊

　　「這個暑假你要做什麼？」查查手中拿著薄荷巧克力口味的甜筒，邊舔邊問身旁的布魯托。

　　「不知道，大概是做一些體能訓練吧？」白狼笑笑地望著天空，那是他未來的學校，位於衛星「龍鱗」上的太空總校。

　　「真是認真的小孩阿……」查查這隻狼同樣也望著天空，綠色的毛皮在陽光照耀下像極了沙灘上的椰子樹葉，「我只想過一個愜意的暑假。不過既然你是體育專長的保送生，應該不用在這方面加強了吧？還是多讀書比較重要。你太笨了。」

　　「什麼？」布魯托像是被雷打到一樣，他轉頭望向查查，「好歹我每一次考試都有及格，還不至於到笨的程度吧？」

　　查查並沒有轉頭看著他，「這只有天知道了，唉。」說完又舔了幾口冰淇淋。

　　布魯托真想一拳把他的頭打爆，不過此刻他們已經到目的地，所以只好作罷。「查查，我們到了。」他指著一棟很古老的木造建築物，和周圍高大的建築物十分不搭。

　　在布魯托的帶領下，他們先是走到建築物客廳的正中央。書櫃上的灰塵厚度似乎達到可以種花的程度，更別提佈滿壁爐四周的蜘蛛網，「簡直可以拿來捕魚了。」布魯托開心地對查查這樣說道，不過後者只是微微笑著。接著他翻開客廳地板上的毛毯，那是一個通往地下室的暗門。

　　「走吧！」布魯托打開手電筒，帶著查查沿著樓梯往地下走去。

　　這個樓梯很長，而且因為是呈螺旋型的，眼前的景象似乎沒什麼變化。感覺這就像一個永恆的陷阱，打算將走進去的生物永遠困在這個空間。不過在將近五分鐘後，他們就看到地面了，而周圍寫滿著他們看不懂的文字。不過布魯托突然發現，這和爸爸給他的書是一樣的文字！

　　「呃……」他停下來研究牆上的文字，在對照剛剛拿到的那本書，的確是一樣的文字，不過為什麼？

　　「恩？不是說有東西要給我看嗎？怎麼感覺你第一次來這裡的樣子？」查查不解地問他。

　　「喔！沒有拉，只是又發現一些有趣的東西。」布魯托把古書收了起來，「我要給你看的東西在走道的盡頭。」他指向左手邊一條長長的走道，不過實際上看起來只是烏黑的一片而已。

　　在他們終於走到盡頭後，出現在眼前的是地板上一個疑似魔法陣的圖形，而圖形的中間就擺著一顆鑽石，看起來還滿大顆的。

　　「怎麼樣？是不是很有趣？中間這個魔法陣很奇怪，明明我已經握到鑽石了，等手離開魔法陣時鑽石又回到原位，所以怎麼拿都拿不到。」

　　「恩……」查查蹲下去研究地上的魔法陣，並且將手伸進去，想要將鑽石拿出來。不過就像布魯托說的，在手離開魔法陣時，鑽石又回到原位。「正確來說應該是鑽石離開魔法陣後會回到原位。這是一個保護性質的結界魔法，看來這鑽石很重要的寶物。」他作出這樣的結論。

　　「那要怎樣才能破除？」布魯托充滿期待地問查查。

　　「……不知道。」說完查查回頭望著他，「我又不是魔法師。」

　　「我還以為你是……」白狼失望地嘆了口氣，「難道沒辦法可想了嗎？」

　　「……我很好奇，你爲什麼會認為我是魔法師？」

　　「喔，因為你很聰明阿。」他不假思索地說道，好像這是很正常的事情一樣。

　　綠色的狼對著天花板又嘆了一口氣，「要破解他有兩個方法。第一，似乎要找到正確的人才能拿出這顆鑽石，也就是找到『適合者』。第二個就是破壞這個結界。除此之外沒別的方法了。」

　　「原來如此…...」布魯托用敬佩的眼神望著查查，帶他來果然是正確的決定。「那我們現在能做什麼？」

　　「回家吧，我累了。」查查站起身來，將雙手上下拍乾淨。「等等還要爬樓梯呢。」

　　「喔……好吧。」布魯托總是聽從別人的決定，因為他知道別人的決定絕對是正確的。

＊＊＊

　　「對了，你有沒有聽說阿？」布魯托從床上對著地板上的查查問道。

　　「……沒有。你知道現在幾點了嗎？」

　　「聽說隔壁卡里卡里國的總統，競選詞竟然是要把全國的圖書館都燒掉耶，因為他認為讀書是危害是人們心靈的危險行為。你對這件事有什麼看法？」

　　「我覺得不讀書才是一大危害。智慧使一個人真正能夠掌握他所擁有的事情。縱使一個人擁有無數的金錢，沒有智慧將會不知道該如何花用。縱使一個人擁有無限的幸福和運氣，沒有智慧也無法真正體會人生的真諦。最重要的是智慧使一個人成長，使他在面對問題時能夠解決，不論是實質上或是心靈上。」

　　「沒有智慧就沒有魔力可以放了，對不對阿魔法師？」

　　「……你很煩耶，趕快睡覺吧。」查查說完就翻過身去，不發一語。

　　「……查查？」

　　「……」

　　「爲什麼班上的同學好像都不太喜歡我？我真的很煩人嗎？」

　　「……」查查又把身體轉回來。「不是這樣的。」

　　「雖然畢業了，和班上同學的感情卻沒有很要好，這種感覺很奇怪。」布魯托向上伸出他的右手，看著手指間的隙縫，再看到手指上尖尖的指甲。「也許是因為我跟大家不一樣吧？」

　　「布魯托，」查查稍微停頓了一下，卻發現他想說的話卡在喉嚨，說不出口。

　　「最近常常在半夜醒來，發現周圍一個人都沒有，那種感覺讓我全身發抖。」布魯托將手放下來，「其實我根本不想去讀太空總校吧？」

　　「其實我都有看到，你常常第一個到學校幫班上澆花和清板溝，我知道你有一顆熱誠的心。爲什麼不跟大家說呢？」

　　「呃……我並不想把自己搞得像英雄一樣。該怎麼說呢，那種感覺好尷尬喔！」布魯托感到有點意外，「你怎麼會知道？」

　　「看你衣服上的水漬和粉筆灰就知道了。」

　　「這樣阿……其實我這樣是不是很笨？做善事卻不讓別人知道……其實也不算是什麼善事啦，」布魯托覺得自己好窘，「其實我根本沒做什麼好事，說得好像自己很委屈一樣，哈哈！也許我本來就是個渾蛋吧？只是做幾件事就沾沾自喜了起來，我真的很笨……」

　　「布魯托，你聽過陰影的正義嗎？」

　　「阿？陰影的正義？」

　　「恩，」查查定睛看著布魯托，「人們通常會在中午的時候坐在樹下，稱讚太陽照耀大地的偉大，稱讚大樹遮蔽陽光的偉大，卻不曾稱讚過影子。到了晚上時，更進一步指責影子的不是，認為是陰影遮蔽了這個世界的光亮，讓世界陷入了寒冷的黑夜。但其實不然。因為有了陰影，許多害怕陽光的植物因此能夠生長，人們透過影子能判斷陽光的方位，因此能夠掌握時間以及找到前進的方向。在夜晚，因為有了影子，被陽光照射的大地得以降溫，也給了動物們閉眼休息的絕佳環境。這些都是不為人知的正義，也就是陰影的正義。很多時候我們做的事並不會被人發現，但是又如何呢？世界的確因為陰影變的更美好了。不是嗎？布魯托，也許你跟班上同學真的處得不太來，但是由於你的幫忙，大家都因此受惠了。這樣不也是一件好事嗎？更何況我都看到了喔，你真的很努力呢。」

　　「我……」布魯托驚訝的說不出話來，接著竟然哭了出來，「嗚……其實我根本不想去讀什麼太空總校，我想跟大家在一起，跟家人、跟查查、還有大家……我不想離開你們！你們就像是我的太陽一樣，沒有你們我活著也沒意義了！」

　　「這譬喻倒是太誇張了一點，」查查不理會哭泣的白狼，繼續說著，「其實陰影還有一個特性，只要有陽光存在的地方，陰影一定也會存在。現在你留下的足跡和汗水，總有一天一定會被發現的，而且會永遠留在大家的心中。至少我不會忘記，你就放心去讀吧，那裡才是真正屬於你的天空。」

　　「可是……可是……」

　　「別可是了，你不是也很想去嗎？說實話你留在這邊反而害我睡不著，現在乖乖當個陰影讓我睡吧！」

　　「嗚……查查……」此刻布魯托已是泣不成聲，「謝謝你……」

＊＊＊

　　當布魯托要坐上太空船前，他發現除了他的家人，查查也來了。而查查身後是一大票他的同學！他們都對著布魯托大力揮手，身後還有寫著「一帆風順」的大牌子。布魯笑了笑，也對他們揮揮手。接著就走進太空船，在座位上默默地哭著。

　　＊＊＊
　　
　　布魯托的意識終於從心測機出來，他睜開眼，發現他的手按在一顆黑色的按鈕上。而此時現場才真的是陷入了恐怖的沉默，而史達的臉上則是充滿錯愕，就好像樂透包牌十萬元卻連兩百塊都沒中的表情。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續


呵呵＝　＝
文章開始暴走了(開始瘋狂加入許多元素)

查查只是一隻路過的綠狼而已啦，
這一齣戲演完就可以收工了，

好啦在下會付工資的ＸＤ

----------


## 幻兒

東方龍也不是不好呀！
只是我剛接觸的龍族是西方龍，
所以下意識才會覺得瑪娜是西方龍。
而且要我畫東方龍其實我畫不太出來　囧＂
其實衣服也是亂畫的...憑印象？

所以布魯托有極大的成分是黑暗系囉？
黑色的小方塊！ＹＯＹＯ的元素真的很多，
我好想知道那個白色小方塊能做什麼用= 3=...

赫然發現ＹＯＹＯ對於人物的外表似乎沒什麼特別形容過...？

像是哈雷小時候的那段故事，開頭YOYO只說是橙色的小老虎，
突然出現"地上的雪才剛被他的靴子踩凹"，我才知道哈雷有穿靴子，
"吹過老虎褐色充滿補丁的披風"，我才知道他有穿披風，
"就跟他穿的手套和披風是同個顏色"我才知道他有戴手套...

沒有極度反感的意思XD"而且據說這也是一種寫小說的手法，
純粹提醒一下ˇˇ"

----------


## yoyo虎

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




> 東方龍也不是不好呀！
> 只是我剛接觸的龍族是西方龍，
> 所以下意識才會覺得瑪娜是西方龍。
> 而且要我畫東方龍其實我畫不太出來　囧＂
> 其實衣服也是亂畫的...憑印象？
> 
> 所以布魯托有極大的成分是黑暗系囉？
> 黑色的小方塊！ＹＯＹＯ的元素真的很多，
> 我好想知道那個白色小方塊能做什麼用= 3=...
> ...


其實小幻點出小說的重大問題了！
在下因為很熟悉這些角色，
所以幾乎都沒寫角色的外表或是配件，
造成一些不必要的困擾，
這點是在下極大的疏失＝　＝

不過話說要怎麼改呢？
恩...在下還沒想到，
要不然來換個衣服好了
（於是這次的結局就是換衣服）
下一節大家就都有固定的配件啦ＸＤ

關於角色的描述在下會持續注意的，
這個故事很快就會結束啦ＸＤ
就跟第五節說的一樣
才剛想好角色，創個武器就直接打魔王了
(這樣瑪娜的過去好像來不及寫了XD)

恩！第二章再來補強，
謝謝小幻呢～    
    


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

第八節	　黑色

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　在布魯托按下黑色按鈕後，史達的心中真是百感交集。隨著白色方塊掉落在心測機底下的籃子後，史達心中更是充滿納悶。「爲什麼？爲什麼不是白色……？」

　　「呃……不是白色也無所謂吧？就是個心理測驗而已阿。」布魯托有點不解地看著史達。

　　「但是黑色是代表黑暗陣營的屬性阿！你這樣要我怎麼向……怎麼向……」史達說話的聲音越來越大，最後趨於寂靜。「唉！也該是跟你們說明白的時候了。其實我有一個小小的請求，需要你們的幫忙。跟我來吧。」說完他就自顧自地走出去。

　　瑪娜等人跟著史達走到了交誼廳，那裡有一個很大的橢圓形桌子和圓形小板凳。「好了，到底你抓我們是為了什麼？趕快說清楚吧！」瑪娜首先問道。

　　「恩……事情的一部分我剛剛已經跟布魯托說過了。我們光明陣營和黑暗陣營正在進行全面性規模的戰爭。也就是說整顆星球已經陷入非黑則白的全民大戰爭。」

　　「全民大戰爭？這也太誇張了吧？」瑪娜不敢相信地說，戰爭這種事一聽到就害怕，至少在她的國家已經有好幾年沒發生過戰爭。

　　「其實一點也不誇張，尤其黑暗陣營又擁有洗腦的機器，能夠將星球上的普通居民都變成黑暗陣營的奴隸或士兵，也因此我們光明陣營的戰力是日漸薄弱，而黑暗陣營卻是不減反增。知道為什麼他們要襲擊你們的太空船嗎？其實就是為了那些珍貴的金屬阿！在我們星球上不論是哪種金屬都十分缺乏。」

　　「那跟我們又有什麼關係呢？」瑪娜開始把玩手上的白色方塊，她有種預感……。

　　「恩，其實……」史達欲言又止，好像在思考該怎麼說出口，「……反正，在你們遭到攻擊後，我們便打算用我們的最新科技將黑暗陣營的人全部殲滅，沒想到卻看見了你們，而且身邊是兩堆沙子，毫無疑問是龍人死亡後所留下來的痕跡，也就是被你們其中的某人殺死的。」

　　「等等！我只是輕輕敲了一下……」布魯托急著辯解，不會說他殺人了吧？連個血跡都沒看到阿……

　　「……於是我們判斷在你們之中有強大生命體的存在。在帶回來分析之後，果不其然出現了身體素質遠高於一般人的個體，」史達將頭轉向布魯托，「那就是你，布魯托。」

　　「阿？我？」布魯托心想，他只不過是跑步跑比較快，然後又會隱形而已，這樣就算強大的生命體？不過仔細想想，這也的確不是一般人能夠做到的。想到這他露出得意的笑容。他用手摸了摸他的狼下巴。

　　「由於我們戰力的缺乏，再加上你們正巧打倒了我們的敵人，我當下便決定請你們幫忙。雖然有點一廂情願，可不可以請你們加入光明陣營，爲正義而戰？」

　　「……不可能，」這時瑪娜率先站出來，直截了當地說。「這太可笑了！我們怎麼可能拿自己的生命開玩笑？這可是戰爭耶！」

　　「恐怕......沒有妳選擇的餘地，小姐。」史達突然換了有點嚴肅的口吻，「說實話你們都是已經死過一次的人了，你們生命就等於是我給的。我現在可以隨時請你們下船，在這裡就是我做主。」

　　「這……」瑪娜無法反駁他。
　　
　　沉默的哈雷此時說話了。「即使如此，我們完全沒有受過軍事訓練，難不成要我們上場當炮灰嗎？」

　　「你們是不是炮灰，就要看你們手上的這個白色方塊囉！」史達又轉變情緒，開始咯咯咯地笑起來，那表情十分醜陋，「我看我們就先來玩這個方塊好了，相信做完之後你們一定會回心轉意的。」

　　此時三人不約而同地看著手中的白色方塊。這個方塊很輕，大概比方糖還要在大一些而已，除此之外完全看不出有什麼特別的。布魯托甚至用鼻子嗅了嗅，一點味道都沒有。

　　「呵呵，我現在就來講解要怎麼使用這白色方塊囉，聽清楚拉！」史達輕了輕喉嚨，此時太空船的燈光閃了兩下，「這個方塊叫做武器創造變形金屬。就如同這金屬的名字一樣，手中小小的方塊會變化成你的武器，至於他的外型嘛……」史達哼笑了兩聲，「由你們自己決定！」

　　「我們自己決定？」布魯托的腦袋中突然開始瘋狂地想像他所知道的所有武器，雙手劍，匕首，斧頭，長弓……每一項都讓人熱血沸騰，「這實在是太棒了！要怎麼操作阿？」

　　「別急！先聽我說完，」史達此刻表情是越來越開心，「不論是劍、斧、槍、甚至是雞腿、太空船、機器人，只要是無機生命體都可以，大小也沒有限制！只是勸你們不要真的想一個無限大的東西，上一個這樣想的傢伙因此莫名其妙死了呢，呵呵。目前最大的武器是我們大元帥的聖靈天劍，可以伸縮，劍身最大可以長八點八公尺，寬八十八公分，等一下也請你們不要做太大的東西，要不然我們的光明號可能會無法負荷喔！」

　　「我有問題，」哈雷看著手中小小的白色方塊，「製作完成後的重量是如何？材質跟這個方塊一樣嗎？顏色又是如何？」

　　「製作完的重量也可以自己調整，如果不想方塊也會幫你自動設定成最適合使用的重量。材質的問題完全不用擔心，到目前為止還沒有武器斷裂的案例，不過上次有一個黑暗陣營的副中隊長，拿他的盾牌檔我們元帥的聖靈天劍，雖然盾牌沒事，但是底下已經粉身碎骨了呢！」這隻龍人的眼睛閃著狂熱的光芒，「顏色也是自己決定。怎麼樣？是不是很棒？」

　　「你剛剛說武器可以伸縮……這表示還可以想一些更細部的功能嗎？」哈雷繼續提問。

　　「問得好……你說的沒錯。」這下他的眼睛又更狂熱了，「你要你的武器會伸縮，或者會發光、會噴火、還是會發電，這些都是自己可以控制的。不過太誇張的話，自己的能力不夠也是無法發動的。說到這要不要看看自己的能力值？」

　　他們從史達手中接過他們的能力值表。上面除了力量、耐力、敏捷外，還有一格「？？？」。

　　「『？？？』是什麼？」布魯托看著自己的能力值。滿分是八點，而他的力量是五點，耐力是五點，敏捷是八點……「？？？」是兩點。

　　「恩！不知道。不過那個能力越高似乎能放出的魔法就越多越強。」

　　原來是智慧阿……布魯托心想，如果查查來測的話搞不好是八點？話說回來，不知道查查會怎麼看這件事，奇怪的機器，奇怪的方塊，還有莫名其妙被捲入的戰爭。這件事未免有太多不合理的地方，為什麼卻依舊覺得這是件很正常的事呢？會不會其實大家都在作夢？想到這他打了自己一巴掌。

　　「……」哈雷冷冷地看了布魯托一眼，接著居然淡淡地笑了！

　　「現在還有什麼問題嗎？」史達並沒有看到布魯托的奇怪行徑，開口問了大家。

　　「有，」這次發問的是布魯托，「要怎麼使用？」

　　「喔！沒錯沒錯，我就想我忘了什麼。」這隻龍人用拳頭敲了一下自己的腦袋。雖然同樣是龍人，這史達和瑪娜的長相卻是差了十萬八千里。說是蜥蜴人倒還比較貼切。「雙掌貼實把方塊放在正中央，接著右手往前，左手往後把方塊轉開，要右手往後也可以啦。接著再用雙手握緊三秒鐘，意識就會跟剛剛一樣被吸進去了。」

　　瑪娜看著手中的方塊，她的直覺告訴她不會有問題，於是就直接照著史達所說的步驟，將方塊轉開後握緊。

　　瑪娜的意識瞬間被吸入了手中小小的方塊，就跟剛才一樣。此時再也沒有閃動的回憶畫面，只剩下廣大無盡的黑和自己，以及手中的方塊……消失了？

　　「恩？他剛剛好像沒有講這一段，」但是瑪娜顯得從容不迫，因為她知道該怎麼做，「武器嗎？那就來試試看吧，一把手槍？」她開始在心中想像手槍的樣子。從她的大小、槍管大致長度，到外面的花紋、顏色，最後瑪娜還設定了無限子彈的功能。想完之後眼前就真的出現一把粉紅色的小型手槍，上面刻著一朵玫瑰花。瑪娜試射的幾發，碰碰碰地聲波在這樣廣大的空間很快就散逸。在試射了一百發後，她突然感覺到疲憊。「原來如此，無限子彈這個功能會消耗自身的體力。」她在心中想像還原成白色方塊的指令，武器就還原成白色方塊的模樣，而她的體力也瞬間恢復。

　　「外面那兩個男生一定會選物理型的武器，我看我就選一個魔法型的好了，這樣也比較均衡一點。」瑪娜在心中這樣想著，其實剛剛的手槍也不錯，不過如果接下來要面對的是一場真正的戰鬥，那麼按照一個遊戲合理的設定，總要有一個會補血的角色才行，再加上她是自然系的……

　　待她將武器的外型和能力都構思完之後，眼前出現了一支法杖。這支法杖是屬於長杖，大概是她身高的三分之二。瑪娜將它的材質設定成櫻花木，不過從外表看來是光滑的，看來應該是自動磨光磨平。法杖前端呈現漩渦狀，這是瑪娜一時興起亂加的。最後她心想，最後再給這把武器取個名字，「就叫做櫻花木杖吧。」接著她伸出右手把法杖緊緊握住。

　　瑪娜的意識從方塊的世界中回歸，此時她手上出現的正是她剛才創造的木杖，外面的哈雷和布魯托倒是看得目瞪口呆。

　　「瑪娜……妳選了一根法杖？」布魯托有點不解地問，突然他知道為什麼了！因為瑪娜是太空總校學業成績第一名的學生，就跟查查一樣。「哇！可以看到瑪娜放魔法攻擊了！」

　　「恩，我是有一些法術攻擊，不過是以自然系的為主。我發現裡面對於功能的設定不用太詳細，可以設定成比方說是自然系技能，這樣就可以依照自己的喜好使用出相關聯的能力。而且跟自身屬性相關的是免費贈送的，所以我又多設定了醫療能力。之後我想再設定空間傳送能力，就失敗了。上限似乎是兩個。等等製作的時候在裡面也可以一直測試，累了就回復武器原本的形狀就可以了。」

　　此時最驚訝的倒是史達，「這些連我都不知道，妳是如何發現的？」

　　「恩？直覺吧。」瑪娜拿著手中的木杖，心中想著這自然系法術到底有多少呢？而她的限制又在哪裡？有哪些是有關聯性又實用的魔法？

　　之後哈雷不發一語地進入白色方塊。在布魯托的注目下，此刻哈雷才是真的一動也不動，不知道此時過去推他一下會怎樣……？把他殺死又會怎樣……？

　　很快哈雷就回到了現實世界，此時他手上拿著的是沒有劍身的淡藍色劍柄，這更讓布魯托驚訝不已，「你創造的武器也太詭異了吧？難不成是透明劍？如果是為什麼不連劍柄一起隱形呢？」

　　才說完哈雷的劍柄真的消失了。「這是冰之劍，因為我的屬性是冰，我設定的功能是可以隨時隨地招喚手上的冰。此外被我的冰劍斬到的敵人皆會凍結，就這樣。」

　　「你也太狠了吧！」布魯托在心中想著，他分明就是要把周圍除了瑪娜的生物全部凍結。不過冰這個屬性這倒是很符合哈雷散發的感覺……「好了！接下來換我吧！」

　　布魯托把手放在白色方塊上，不過此刻史達的傳呼機再次響起，在講了幾句後，他要布魯托先等一下。

　　「布魯托，」史達把傳呼機掛斷，「很抱歉你不行使用這個方塊，關於你屬性的問題上級已經有了裁示。現在要請你們跟我到本部跟大元帥見面，他要親自接見你們三位。」

　　「什麼！」布魯托簡直不敢相信這個事實，他明明這麼期待，他甚至連能力都大概想好了，「……好吧，聽你的就是了。」

　　「喂！我們還沒答應要加入你們的陣營呢！」瑪娜有點不悅地說，不過看來他們已經上了賊船。

　　「恩？那你們最好快點決定，因為等一下大元帥也會問。」史達慢慢走向窗戶，看著他美麗的行星，一顆佈滿藍色和綠色的星球，以及環繞在他周圍一黑一白的衛星，「我們大概在二十分鐘就會降落，所以我們先來換個衣服吧，可不能讓你們穿著睡衣去見元帥阿！」

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

----------


## 幻兒

那個白色方塊還真是神奇呀= =+
真想要一個XDXDXD！！！！！！
而且我也想去測能力值ＸＤＸＤ＂

怎麼沒有看到瑪娜跟哈雷的能力直捏＝　３＝...
真的是好好玩的設定，對我來說吸引力很強（？
整個獸興奮起來了ＸＤＸＤ

不過我有一個地方不太懂...
瑪娜說他可以使用
"這樣就可以依照自己的喜好使用出相關聯的能力"
意思是指，如果依YOYO的屬性圖來看的話，
瑪娜是自然系，但是可以用些毒系(恆)或地系(剋)
的法術囉？

----------


## yoyo虎

> 那個白色方塊還真是神奇呀= =+
> 真想要一個XDXDXD！！！！！！
> 而且我也想去測能力值ＸＤＸＤ＂
> 
> 怎麼沒有看到瑪娜跟哈雷的能力直捏＝　３＝...
> 真的是好好玩的設定，對我來說吸引力很強（？
> 整個獸興奮起來了ＸＤＸＤ
> 
> 不過我有一個地方不太懂...
> ...


好快就回應了阿！
在下實在太感動了(泣)

瑪娜和哈雷的能力拿來吊胃口所以不公開(遭毆)

關於後面的部分，
瑪娜那樣說的意思是，
與自然系相關的能力魔法（ＥＸ招喚大樹，飛葉快刀，寄生種子）
毒系和自然系的關係是互剋，也就是呈現在一個平衡的狀態，
有點像是大自然會淨化一些污染，而污染也會破壞大自然的感覺，
(恆大概是打錯字了?!當時忘記自己是怎麼掰的了= =)

自然系對地系的攻擊會有加成，所以是剋，
（怎磨越來越多神奇寶貝的元素＝　＝？）
各種屬性基本上學了就是只會那一種，
使用非本身屬性的能力會很吃力或是無法發動，
這有點像是獵人的念能力，使用自身系列最強，

不過武器已經自動限制你可以用的屬性了，
如果創造時沒有特別設定就無法跨系使用別的法術，
瑪娜因為對武器的設定，
並無法使用地屬性和毒屬性的法術，
而醫療能力的法術有自然系和神聖系（魔獸世界的德魯依？）
所以瑪娜也能用得很好

不過在下也沒有特別設定哪些法術是哪種屬性，
所以不要太誇張大致上也是通用的？（炸）

看來那張十二行圖有空可以拿出來解釋解釋ＸＤ

----------


## 幻兒

喔喔，原來是這個意思！

赫然發現ＹＯＹＯ小說速度超快的（默）

而且真得很多神奇寶貝元素（被ＹＯＹＯ揍

期待下篇，↓我要看他們會穿什麼怪東西呀～～

----------


## ShadelanJenn

看完了，一共花了？？？分鐘。

　　前面的速度感覺切換的很迅速，內容很好看，設定應該很詳細吧，背後。自己沒辦法把世界觀搞的很大，我腦袋的隨機存取記憶體應該會爆掉，呵呵呵。

　　而總是會聯想很多呢，其中也有讓我有一些靈感的部份。當中方塊可以變成武器（是不是可以無限制次數的變換呢，還是決定了雛形之後只能增修細節，如同憲法法律命令跟獵人的制約，亦或者......請原諒我竟然在打字過程中右忽然忘記在想什麼......），讓我想到武裝煉金，不知道有沒有看過，裡面的是一種叫做核鐵的煉金產物，每個人使用的話都會產生出一套專屬的武器或裝備，甚至有人竟然是跑出類似建築的東西？！還會因為心理層次的變化產生改變。

讓我自己有點靈感的部份則是......ひ、み、つ（秘密）。最近因為又開始看電腦動畫瘋狂了，果然要寫小說還是得先看小說才行啊，會讓我有感覺，嗯哼。呵呵呵。

期待早點看到下一節，等待是痛苦而漫長的，不過胃了能夠看到更好的小說我願意等。（以淚洗面）　虎様，拜託早一點，喔。

----------


## yoyo虎

ＴＯ　小幻

那糟糕了，
在下還沒想好要怎麼怪耶（炸）

速度快是因為想要在寒假結束前寫完第一章，

話說最近的版面都被我們佔領了？
(似乎也沒什麼不好XD)

ＴＯ　夏蘭

連夏蘭也來光顧了？
在下太高興了ＸＤ

前面切換的很迅速？
設定其實沒有很詳細只是很龐大，
那些切來切去的都是很後面很後面的劇情，
其實在下也記不住，常常要回去偷看前文(爆)

關於夏蘭對白色方塊的疑問，
大體上只能改變一次，不過，
之後會有一次（或以上）進化的機會，
阿現在都說光了那以後就沒梗了呢～還是保密保密ＸＤ

武裝練金倒是沒看過，
當初在創這個東西的時候也沒有想很多，
只是不想要武器壞掉還要去找鐵匠之類的，
而且這個故事可以從獸人日誌一代就開始說，
要是大家有興趣的話，
白色方塊的故事可以考慮以短篇的形式就把它ＯＶＥＲ？

最後一句......哪有那麼誇張阿，
不過在下最近會盡量趕工的= =

----------


## yoyo虎

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

第九節　　換裝

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　在史達的帶領下，眾人走到了另外一個奇特的房間。這個房間的牆壁都是白色的，而裡面有許多獨立的隔間。

　　「這裡是更衣室，」史達又換上他那一套假腥腥的笑容，「等一下每一個隔間裡面會有操作儀器，介面很簡單的，選好你們要穿的衣服就可以出來囉！鞋子和其他配件裡面也都有。」

　　「這該不會也是用想的就可以把衣服創造出來吧？」布魯托心中又開始瘋狂的想像，帥氣的帽子、披風，或者是鎧甲、鐵靴，那他一定要創造一套搭得上他的武器的衣服。說到這……「對了，我們有幾分鐘可以換？」

　　「我給你們十五分鐘。另外，那些衣服配件都是現成的，我們只提供著色功能，所以選不到太誇張的衣服，更不能自己想像，讓你失望了。那種金屬一個人只能用一次，雖然也是可以做成衣服的樣子啦，不過似乎沒有人這麼做。看來武器對於大家的吸引力還是比較大的，目前也沒有發現其他有類似功能的物品，說實話這種科技也是遠遠超出我們的母星……」史達機哩瓜拉又講了一大串，不過突然住嘴，「……好啦，現在趕快去換吧！」

　　「喔……」布魯托有些失望，不過這倒是一個好機會，因為他有十分鐘，應該很充裕……。話說回來，雖然一起床時那個熊人助手從床底下拿出了「睡衣」給他穿，不過為什麼不給他們穿原本的衣服？他們原本的衣服去哪裡了呢……？

　　在三人都進入隔間後，史達默默地站在門口，想著他的未來。如果沒有布魯托，一切都很完美……要是沒有布魯托就好了。

　　布魯托進入隔間，看見前面是一個長方形的介面版，而且上面似乎有分文字版跟語音版，「想不到還有語音版，真是設想周到阿！」布魯托點選文字版，瞬間眼前出現了一些條目，以及一個簡單的人體圖，「頭、面、頸、肩、臂、肘、手、胸、腹、背、腰、翅膀……」他在這裡停了一下，「……鼠蹊、腿、膝、踝、腳、尾巴……」他又停了一下，「……恩！大致上感覺很詳細了，從頭到腳看來似乎是沒有缺少了。恩？似乎還可以轉換模式？」他用手按了一下介面板上的「下一頁」，瞬間又不同不同的條目，「帽子、眼鏡、圍巾、上衣、外套、褲子、裙子、襪子、鞋子、手套、關節護具、特殊套裝……」他在這裡點了特殊服裝，裡面出現的是許多職業的建議設計圖，有學生、老師、工人、艦長這些比較普通的職業。「真有趣！呃……似乎還可以再轉換？」他又按下上一頁旁邊的下一頁，「頭盔、法師帽、護面甲、護肩甲、胸甲、護肘、長袍、鐵護手、手套、鎧甲裙……」

　　此時他突然想到他不能再沉迷於這些高科技，他有更重要的事要做。於是他按下上一頁，在人體上隨意按一按，選了一些顏色後，衣服就從隔間旁的另一個房間中出現，看來是從某處運過來的，或者是現場製造？布魯托選的都是一些很普通又很好穿的衣服。一件淺綠色的短袖上衣，上面沒有任何花紋。有著兩個口袋的深紫色布製長褲，他還在底下的選項中選了他是狼獸人，於是褲子上就有特別的設計。一條隨便選的四角褲，還有深藍色的鞋子和白襪。不過這些都不重要，在布魯托穿好衣服後，他哼哼笑了兩聲，瞬間消失在隔間裡。

　　哈雷在隔間裡面，看著這個奇特的介面版，也是開始研究了一番。在過了將近五分鐘後，哈雷覺得既然是要打仗，自然要穿的帥氣一點，於是他在第三頁以盔甲類為主的選單中，選擇了金色的「輕型裝甲」，而且胸前還鑲著一顆藍水晶。這種輕型裝甲除了能保護上半身以外，還有兩片鎧甲裙，分別在左右兩側。除此之外還有短短的護肩。但僅此並不能保護到全身，於是他又選了護肘、咖啡色的手套，以及長能護膝的鏈甲靴。除了手套，這些裝備在關節的地方都鑲有藍水晶，其他金屬部分則都是黃金。哈雷並沒有設定頭盔，因為他覺得戴起來應該會很不舒服，不過他選了一件全身鎖子甲，這樣身體就大致上沒有破綻了。等到成品出來之後，他進入另一個房間摸了摸成品，接著驚訝的發現……全部都不是金屬！
　　
　　在哈雷盔甲全部穿好走出隔間後──之前還重穿了一次，因為突然發現還要加襯衣在裡面──哈雷看了看右手邊的鏡子，他不喜歡鏡子……不過這時候他決定還是稍微看一下。大致上沒什麼問題，他心想，戰士似乎就是這樣穿的吧？接著他看到布魯托一臉興奮地走出來，然後……

　　「……哈雷，」布魯托到哈雷穿成這樣，忍不住笑出來，「你太誇張了！把自己搞的金光閃閃的是怎樣？我還以為你是從壁畫裡跑出來的勒！」

　　「布魯托，你可以再說一次。」接著手中出現一把全身淡藍色的冰劍，長度不長，劍身倒是挺寬的。不過表面還不是很光滑，但被砍到基本上會結冰，所以光滑與否也不是這麼重要。

　　「呃……對不起嘛……別激動……」就在此時，最後一位成員也穿著衣服走出來，瞬間解除布魯托的危機。
　　
　　瑪娜穿著一件層次豐富的套裝，還俏皮地拉了拉裙子。「怎麼樣……還可以嗎？」瑪娜對著目瞪口呆的哈雷和布魯托，有點害羞地問。

　　「哇！瑪娜看起來好漂亮喔！」布魯托湊上前去，仔細端詳著瑪娜身上的衣服。外面似乎是一件深綠色的斗篷，裡面則是一件很有設計感的套裝。上衣是偏紅的的淡紫色，有點像是石榴花的顏色，還淡淡地繡有幾朵花在上面。底下的長裙則是鮮豔的亮綠色，看起來……「很『自然』。」布魯托做出這樣的結論。

　　「真的？」瑪娜看起來高興極了。接著她走到哈雷面前，「怎麼樣，哈雷，好看嗎？」

　　哈雷的耳朵瞬間抖動了兩下，「……恩……很好看。」哈雷突然把頭轉過去，「我們…..走吧！史達在外面等我們了。」

　　布魯托跑到哈雷面前，發現一件有趣的事，「嘿！哈雷你臉紅了耶！」

　　「我……我哪有！你別胡說！」哈雷顯得有些慌張，「只是穿這樣，我……我覺得有點熱！我們快走吧！」

　　「哈雷，我覺得你這樣穿也很好看阿，看起來很帥！」這時瑪娜又加了一句，哈雷的耳朵又抖動了幾下，他轉身望著瑪娜。

　　「瑪娜……我……」哈雷的表情很窘，他覺得他的臉越來越燙了，然後……「我……法杖！妳忘了拿妳的法杖了！」他指著隔間半開的門說。

　　瑪娜回頭看哈雷指的方向。「喔！我忘了！」她趕緊又跑回隔間裡。一定是剛剛穿完衣服之後忘記拿，她心想，下次要小心一點……。

　　「好啦，都換完裝了吧！」史達此時從門外進來，對著表情各異的三人說道，「我們已經登陸囉！可以下船拉！」

　　「登陸？」布魯托的表情變成驚訝的樣子，「可是怎麼一點晃動都沒有？」

　　「呵呵，這當然是科技的結晶阿，現在我們快下船吧！」龍人開始往外面走，背對著他們又笑了幾聲。

　　瑪娜三人跟著史達一起往外面走，一下船他們三人突然都意識到一個危機，這裡的空氣適合他們生存嗎？

　　「恩？快下來吧！」史達對著停在太空船出口的三人這樣喊著。

　　瑪娜一瞬間就決定繼續走下去，雖然課本是這樣教的，不過相信她的直覺準沒錯，她的直覺從來沒有出錯過……。

　　其餘兩人見瑪娜開始前進，也就只好硬著頭皮下船。

　　這是一個和他們星球完全不一樣的行星，從他們一下船後就只看見綠色的森林，連降落場都只是平坦的台地而已，連個房屋的影子都沒看到，感覺好像還沒開發過一樣。但是就在此刻，他們不約而同地看見不遠處一座高大的白色巨塔，而史達正往那個方向走去。這座巨塔現在感覺還離三人有段距離，但是看起來就已經十分巨大。

　　隨著隊伍的行進，周圍的景象卻是一點也沒有變化，只有那白色巨塔是越來越高。布魯托見周圍實在沒什麼可以問的，「呃……史達船長，前面那座白色的建築物是……？」

　　「喔！那是我們光明陣營最偉大的建築物，代表著正義和神聖的光之塔。」史達邊走邊這樣說著，看來似乎有點著急，「我們的部隊幾乎都在塔裡面作息，有一些當地的居民也會住在塔的底層。而我們的元帥和其他高層幹部就住在最高層的地方。」

　　「阿？住那麼高阿？」布魯托看著眼前的高塔，從窗戶的數量判斷起碼有兩百層樓甚至更多……不過到上面幾層似乎都沒有窗戶，「那他要怎麼上去？」

　　「他？我們都稱大元帥為元帥，不隨便用他來稱呼的。」史達看起來有點不高興，「一般居民還要用偉大的大元帥來稱呼呢。等等你們被問話時最好也注意禮節。你們星球的人都這麼不懂禮貌嗎？」

　　「阿？哈哈……」布魯托乾笑了兩聲，他好像聽過類似的話……。

　　就在此刻，哈雷突然出聲，「等等，周圍有生物正快速接近我們！」此時周圍也傳來窸窸窣窣的聲響。「有六個！」

　　「該死，那是黑暗陣營的！」史達暗自罵了幾聲疑似髒話的話語，然後對著後面的三人說，「這裡就交給我處理，你們拿著武器防禦敵人就行了！」

　　哈雷從手中召喚出冰劍，擺出了戰鬥的姿態，看起來還有模有樣的，卻是可惜了這金光閃閃的盔甲，因為此時他們身陷樹林中，只有些許陽光隔著樹葉透進來。瑪娜則拿出了法杖，也擺出了戰鬥姿態，心中想著不知道護盾術能不能使用，她對魔法的設定是只要念出法術名稱就行，不過那也僅限於自然系和醫療法術。

　　至於布魯托，他自然什麼也不能做，不過臉上的表情卻是有點怪。他在瑪娜的呼喚下躲在瑪娜和哈雷之間。

　　史達這時也拿出了他的武器，那是一把很普通的長劍，不過在史達默唸幾聲之後，上面竟出現了如同雷電般的強大閃光！

　　「來吧！」史達揮了揮著手上的電光劍，周圍甚至留下清晰的雷電軌跡，看來這把劍的電力倒是很充足。敵人瞬間從四面八方出現，其中四隻朝史達衝去，另外兩隻則直撲瑪娜等人。

　　「你們自己小心了！」史達快速揮動著手中的寶劍，跟敵人糾纏了起來。瑪娜等人則看著快速逼近的敵人，兩個都是黑色的龍人，身穿黑色的鎧甲。其中一隻手中拿著長槍，另一隻則是拿著大鐵鎚，而且不知道等等會使出什麼技能。戰爭，這是真的戰爭阿！

　　＊＊＊

　　「……」

　　「……」

　　「搞什麼阿這濫電腦！怎麼好端端的畫面全沒了呢？」一名中年婦女在圖書館對著電腦大吼，瞬間引起圖書館員的注意。

　　「小姐！不好意思！」年輕的男子從櫃檯走了過來，「你的點數用完囉！需要加值才能繼續觀看影片！」

　　「什麼？原來是這樣阿！」中年婦女開心地笑了出來，「那我要趕快辦理加值手續！」

　　在這場鬧劇暫時算是平復之後，圖書館大門出現一個落魄的身影。那是yoyo。他的900點數又再次用完，必須回到哲的世界修養補充。「搞什麼阿！這樣我要怎麼向皮特交代阿！時間已經不夠了！」他對著天空這樣大喊。雖然如此說，他還是必須面對點數用完的現實。這種探取記憶的法術很消耗點數，不過換來的結果也會很珍貴。但此刻yoyo卻是還沒找到他要的東西，於是他帶著無奈與憤怒，再一次回到哲的世界，開始等待。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續


話說阿，
會不會有獸覺得莫名其妙，
寫個小說還有什麼ＹＯＹＯ阿點數阿亂入

其實在下也覺得莫名其妙呢(遭毆)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

世界の神様. 哲君是可以自由(點數限定?)進入自己創造的世界嗎? 進去後就化身成YOYO虎様?

如果是的話，在創造時能否將條件放寬呢，還是這也是根原的代價? (進入自己的設定世界...)

老實說，一開始沒看到前面幾節，我還以為那是一種遊戲，就像.HACK// 的THE WORLD 或是1/2王子裡面的線上遊戲，腦中自己把虎様的小說內容補丁成這樣。因為




> 布魯托進入隔間，看見前面是一個長方形的介面版，而且上面似乎有分文字版跟語音版，「想不到還有語音版，真是設想周到阿！」布魯托點選文字版，瞬間眼前出現了一些條目，以及一個簡單的人體圖，「頭、面、頸、肩、臂、肘、手、胸、腹、背、腰、翅膀……」他在這裡停了一下，「……鼠蹊、腿、膝、踝、腳、尾巴……」他又停了一下，「……恩！大致上感覺很詳細了，從頭到腳看來似乎是沒有缺少了。恩？似乎還可以轉換模式？」他用手按了一下介面板上的「下一頁」，瞬間又不同不同的條目，「帽子、眼鏡、圍巾、上衣、外套、褲子、裙子、襪子、鞋子、手套、關節護具、特殊套裝……」他在這裡點了特殊服裝，裡面出現的是許多職業的建議設計圖，有學生、老師、工人、艦長這些比較普通的職業。「真有趣！呃……似乎還可以再轉換？」他又按下上一頁旁邊的下一頁，「頭盔、法師帽、護面甲、護肩甲、胸甲、護肘、長袍、鐵護手、手套、鎧甲裙……」


這樣的設定，以及最後一行的幾個項目，竟然還出現各種裝備，就像是要進行國戰一樣。
不知道虎様會怎樣進行戰鬥的描寫，同樣期待下一節。
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　By 夏蘭(By 秋雨 最強弟子看太多..)

----------


## 幻兒

看到這裡我突然模糊掉了...

YOYO是哲，然後...哲的世界，和布魯托他們的世界...
我記得沒錯的話，布魯托是哲創造的世界，
這樣說起來布魯托的事只是YOYO獸人日誌裡的一篇而已。

可是，這裡又提到了點數、探取記憶？
我就混亂掉了　囧＂

----------


## yoyo虎

> 世界の神様. 哲君是可以自由(點數限定?)進入自己創造的世界嗎? 進去後就化身成YOYO虎様?
> 
> 如果是的話，在創造時能否將條件放寬呢，還是這也是根原的代價? (進入自己的設定世界...)
> 
> 老實說，一開始沒看到前面幾節，我還以為那是一種遊戲，就像.HACK// 的THE WORLD 或是1/2王子裡面的線上遊戲，腦中自己把虎様的小說內容補丁成這樣。


抱歉抱歉，剛才去觀摩１／２王子，發現真是有趣的小說呢ＸＤ

關於這方面的設定是這樣的，
yoyo是哲創造的角色，活在哲創造的世界裡，
不過有一個神奇的魔法門，可以連接哲所在的世界和哲創造的世界，
所以yoyo是yoyo，哲是哲，
而此刻哲並不知道yoyo的存在，
因為yoyo是哲創造的＂獸人日誌１０＂的故事，
兩者並不是同步的，
現在還在＂獸人日誌９＂的創造階段～

補充點數的條件是，
等待，完全的等待，
什麼也不做的等待(但是不包括睡覺)
點數的上限是一千點，
等二十四小時就可以補滿一千點（在哲設定的星球中，時間和地球都一樣，哲很懶惰的）

yoyo能夠回到哲的世界純粹是巧合，
因為他擁有一把鑰匙(這不是他的)
可以自由通過那扇連接世界的魔法門

所以是可以自由進出沒錯，
不過沒點數了也不能收集他要的資訊，
yoyo在哲的世界就可以愛做什麼就做什麼了，
因為他已經不屬於創造世界中的人物，
也就是他被認定為＂無行為＂狀態
至於yoyo在做什麼呢，呵呵(絕對不是心裡的聲音就是了)

所以哲不是yoyo，
哲自然也不能進入自己創造的世界囉，
哲可是正常人呢(也就是在下XDD)
那點數限制是yoyo的

話說限制越多武器的威力越強，
這點在任何一個地方都是一樣的～
所以yoyo很強！
不過現在他的戲份還沒到，還早
大家就寬容一下yoyo無理的武器設定吧XDD

打了好長一串阿，
在這邊順便說一下，
在下最近修改了小說中一個設定錯誤，
那就是布魯托的年齡，
目前他的狀態是十五歲，
以上(不過年齡似乎也不是這麼重要就是) 




> 看到這裡我突然模糊掉了...
> 
> YOYO是哲，然後...哲的世界，和布魯托他們的世界...
> 我記得沒錯的話，布魯托是哲創造的世界，
> 這樣說起來布魯托的事只是YOYO獸人日誌裡的一篇而已。
> 
> 可是，這裡又提到了點數、探取記憶？
> 我就混亂掉了　囧＂


恩＝　＝
幻兒也有一樣的問題，
看來在下對於自己的設定好像很喜歡藏在自己心中阿，
造成大家的困擾真是抱歉

所以雖然在下名叫yoyo，
但是在下小說中的第一人稱並不是yoyo，
這就叫做自討苦吃呵呵，
抱歉一開始沒有說清楚，

這下會不會再一次造成大家的混亂呢？
其實在下是想寫一個關於yoyo的故事，
也就是把自己創造的獸背景都交代清楚，
關於哲，其實是我的本名最後一個字

最後yoyo會跟哲融合，然後回到現實世界

也或著不會回來吧？
不知道（遭滅）

其實是想要讓自己合理地擁有yoyo的身分(雖然這樣長度的小說來解釋卻是有點不合理了)

很快大家就不會有這個困擾了，
yoyo很快就會變成哲了，
大概再四五個章節吧（喂！）

以上

----------


## yoyo虎

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

第十節　　五的倍數？

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　「嗶嗶嗶嗶……」

　　「這次我看就省略不必要的場景，直接進入重點吧！」一隻手按掉了鬧鐘。我今天提早起床忘記關掉鬧鐘。

　　「只是一直以來都沒有重點。」神秘人同樣準時地出場吐槽，看來往後的日子我跟他沒完沒了。

　　我看著空白的筆記本，其實是打算用色鉛筆畫下角色的樣子，這樣能有助於思考。順便寫下角色的設定。

　　恩！第一個當然是這次「獸人日誌九」的主角瑪魯斯拉！原本是叫MARS，不過想想還是中文名字比較順口。瑪魯斯，今年十八歲……不過既然小說中的時間是流動的，說歲數好像也沒什麼意義……出生於金屬星，也就是METAL星。屬性是火，職業是盜賊。手中的武器是火龍之鑰，功能是能夠打開任何門的鎖，包括他最想打開的魔法門。說到這，倒是還沒想好那扇魔法門到底是通往何處？

　　「那還用說，根據瑪魯斯叔叔的留言，當然是通往我們這個現實世界阿！要不然還有什麼是更偉大的世界？」心裡的聲音說。

　　此話也是有理，不過總是有一點惆悵阿。自己創造了一個門讓角色可以來到我們的世界，而不論我再怎麼努力，終究是到不了自己所創造的世界，難不成他們會幫我打造一扇門嗎？笑話！

　　其實我是很想逃的。再過不久，我就要乖乖地成為軍校生。而軍校生最恐怖的，就是為期兩個月的暑期訓練，不但聽說會很恐怖很恐怖，而且兩個月都不能用電腦！不要阿，我才跟狼版的大家相處三個禮拜，我不想離開大家！

　　想到這我收起空白的筆記本，看來時間似乎是不夠畫完我的角色，於是我走到電腦前，繼續畫贈圖。偶爾我也會想起跟大家的約定，要來寫一部小說，不過怕現在貼出了第一篇、第二篇，之後就是兩個月的虛無，這樣實在有點對不起大家。不過還不確定會有獸友想看我的小說就是！

　　畫一畫，我突然又連上狼之樂園。哦？我看看，又有版友回應我的新詩，看來我在新詩的潛力可能還大一些。我按下引言按鈕，準備回覆這位高貴的版友。

＊＊＊

　　我對於我自己設定的世界可以很有信心的！

　　「幹嘛突然說這個……」心裡的聲音透露出一點無奈。

　　其實只是不知道要說些什麼，就來談一談我的世界好了。

　　首先就來談談一代和二代的神奇大樹吧！這棵大樹從故事一開始就已經出現，甚至可以說是我小時候的夢想吧，不過之後在獵人這部漫畫中看到一樣的東西倒是蠻驚訝的，那就是可以長出各式各樣鮮甜水果的果樹！怎麼樣？聽起來不錯吧！

　　不過如果只是這樣，那還不足以稱上神奇。事實上，這棵樹的功能就是能夠測出一個人的屬性！只要來到這棵樹下，某一種特定果實就會掉下來，而那個就是來者擁有的屬性囉！所以當時一代和二代的主角都是在這棵樹下決定屬性的。而且決定屬性的這顆果實可不是吃掉，因為每個人出生都已經擁有屬性，這個果實是要拿給大樹旁邊的鐵匠，他們會將果實投入製作武器的大鍋爐，接著只要把武器也投進去鍋爐內，和一種特殊的金屬液混合後，鍋爐就會製作出適合的屬性化武器和附贈的功能。真的很神奇吧！

　　嗯？這樣講好像有些模糊，不如現在就把一代的主角請出來吧！

　　＊＊＊

　　波特．米茲，這名年輕的鯊魚獸人，手中拿著兩把鐵製飛斧，起身往元素山的深處前進。他的目標，是山頂的元素之樹。雖然沿途會遇到許多敵人，不過以他目前的實力，已經足夠應付大多數的妖怪……或是動物。
　　
　　沿途的風景十分美麗，尤其此刻正值春季。在元素之樹的庇蔭下，整座山的植物都生長得很高大，看來養分十分充足。花朵也開得五顔六色的。有時波特甚至認為，元素之樹還庇護了這整個國家的國土，因為他知道在北方的鄰國，也就是砂之國，周圍寸草不生。就像城內最常聽到的一句吉祥話：「真是感謝五色龍神，感謝元素之樹，賜與我們榮耀與希望。」

　　「阿！」在波特前方突然傳來一聲慘叫，他趕緊向前查看。映入眼簾的是一隻大老虎，而且牠正趴在一個人類身上！波特認得這個人類，他也是選在今天上山尋求元素之力。因為波特今天睡過頭，所以來不及和他同行。不過此刻狀況已不容許波特再多想半句，老虎用爪子撥掉了人類手中的短匕後，直接在他的衣服上留下長長的爪痕。「呃阿！」人類對天慘叫，白色的衣服被染成了一片血色。

　　波特下意識摸了摸自己的胸口，他今天因為睡過頭，所以只穿了一件白色短衫就出門了。連褲子也是普通的咖啡色短褲。只有鞋子還好些，是鐵製的士兵長靴，不過反而降低了他的敏捷。面對攻擊力高、速度又快的老虎，他能夠全身而退嗎？

　　眼看老虎又伸出他的右爪，準備給這人類致命的一擊，波特也不多想，趕緊怒喝一聲，「喝！笨老虎！看斧！」說完便丟出他右手的飛斧，同時開始往前方移動。

　　老虎一看武器向牠飛來，也不慌張，畢竟斧頭又不會轉彎，只是向後輕輕一跳，斧頭就直直地繼續往前飛，「咚！」一聲地卡在樹上。

　　波特也不預期斧頭會打中敵人，不過這下人類倒是脫離了險境。人類慢慢地爬起身，右手悄悄往匕首的位置摸去，不料被老虎發現，瞬間就向人類猛衝，看來是要給他一個痛快。

　　「該死！這個笨蛋！」波特心想，接著只好丟出他最後一把飛斧－－他也只有兩把而已──再次解救了人類的危機。老虎不悅地煞車閃避，人類這下趕緊將匕首撿起，進入戰鬥姿勢。

　　「吼！」憤怒的老虎想也不想，直接往波特的方向衝去。這下可好，手無寸鐵的波特，只好期待人類也拿匕首丟老虎。

　　只可惜人類似乎是近戰系，「你等著！」，說完便拿著匕首往波特的方向狂奔，只是身上已有不少傷痕，加上老虎的速度比他快，頓時情勢完完全全對波特不利。波特看著不到五尺老虎和還有些距離且速度頗慢的人類。原本預期老虎在第一把斧頭就會直接衝過來的阿，他輕輕嘆了一口氣，便擺出了戰鬥姿勢，準備和老虎纏鬥個幾回合。

　　老虎以排山倒海之勢撲向了波特，雖然他早料到了這一招，不過還是被撲倒在地。年紀輕輕的波特也不害怕，趕緊用他唯一還有攻擊力的裝備鐵靴踢向老虎的腹部。這力道之大出乎老虎的意料，牠悶哼一聲吃下這招，不過由於體重關係並沒有被踢飛，只是心中更加憤怒，對地上的波特大吼一聲。波特見狀，只好改變策略，用左拳右拳快速揮向老虎的下巴。這兩下似乎有效得多，老虎被打得有些昏頭。波特乘勝追擊，雙手用力一稱，在原地翻身後用背部將老虎整隻扛起來，接著順勢朝前方丟出去！老虎的頭就這樣很不幸地撞在一顆大石頭上，頓時老虎苦不堪言，在地上哀鳴著。

　　人類在這時終於趕到，怒喝一聲衝向前去，想用匕首刺穿牠的心臟。波特此時則是笑笑，往反方向走去，看來是要拿他的飛斧。在撿起地上第二把飛斧後，他看了看人類的情況，怎麼刺了老半天還在刺的樣子？難不成有虐待狂的傾向？不料一瞬間，老虎整隻向人類反撲，又將人類壓倒在地，緊接著是人類的慘叫。波特趕緊向老虎跑去。

　　老虎雖然身中數刀，不過都沒有刺重要害，看來這名人類對於老虎的身體構造不是很了解。面對凶狠的老虎，人類再次失去了他的武器。「不要！救命阿！阿！」喊叫的同時老虎用手掌輕輕巴了一下人類的臉，看起來好像是在玩他，接著就猛地一咬，把他的左手臂狠狠撕了下來。

　　波特心中驚了一下，不過他也只有盡力而為。在老虎即將撕下人類的右手臂時，他做了一個丟出斧頭的姿勢。老虎趕緊停下動作注意他，但是斧頭並沒有飛來，這是個假動作！

＊＊＊

　　「喂！這個故事講了老半天，連個樹的影子都還沒出現是怎樣？到底是要不要解說阿？」心中的聲音出來憤怒地抱怨。

　　「喔？抱歉，可是我實在不忍心看見老虎死掉呢！」我心中還是很愛老虎阿，就算要死也要死得華麗！

　　「那你乾脆就不要用老虎，用獅子就好了阿！」心中的聲音提議。

　　「這樣也太隨便了吧！」我滴下一滴汗，不過這也不失為一個好方法……「好啦！我會盡量讓故事趕快推進。」

＊＊＊

　　老虎丟下失去一隻手的人類，再次衝向波特。不過手握武器的鯊魚獸人看來充滿自信，竟也向老虎衝去！兩方交鋒的一瞬間，波特怒喝一聲，雙斧在老虎的胸前劃下了交叉的斧痕，接著從老虎身旁閃去，「必殺技！Ｘ字斬！」老虎已經有些疲憊，再吃下這招後已無力再戰，便狠狠地摔在地上，看來是暫時昏死過去。

　　鯊魚拍了拍身上的灰塵，竟發現左肩上有紅紅的爪痕，卻不知道是何時抓上去的。「唉，這下回去不免又要給雷克斯笑罵一番。」他看了看眼前的人類，少了一條手臂，他的旅程也就到此為止了吧？人類此時卻是在地上哭泣著，「嗚……我的手……」

　　「不要緊的！大哥我先送你回城去吧！」波特說完便蹲下身去，將人類小心翼翼地扛起。好險他才出發沒多久，大概只走到三分之一的地方，也許趕得及在太陽下山之前把事情都完成……

　　在安置好人類之後，波特繼續踏上了旅程。心中想著人類真是弱小的族群阿，真不知上帝創造這種種族有何目的。在他們的國家，人類佔所有人口的百分之十左右，而且數量還在年年下降。這些人類打仗比不過我們這些強壯的普通獸人，做事又沒有我們勤勞，頭腦又不比鳥類獸人聰明，整天好吃懶做，成為國家的累贅。他心想自己一定要變得更強，為保國為國的使命盡一份心，因為他是一名士兵，也就是人民的守護神。
　　
　　在打倒路上幾隻弱小的怪物後，他終於到達元素之樹的所在地。眼前的景象真是讓他驚訝！除了地上一些果實外，樹上更是結滿顏色和形狀各異的果實。有些長的像香蕉，不過是閃電形狀的。還有六角形的水晶櫻桃，綠色的葡萄，連西瓜都反常地出現在樹上，只是是橘色的。他走到樹下，接著咚地一聲，一顆藍色的果實就掉在波特面前，上面有漩渦狀的花紋。波特撿起來，仔細端詳了一番，心中想著，這似乎是一顆藍色的椪柑……
　　
　　他邊想邊拿著椪柑走向旁邊的小屋，根據老師所說，那裡有一個老者會幫他重新打造武器。「不好意思打擾了！」波特對著沒有門的屋子這樣喊著，發現老者就在裡面，悠閒地喝著茶。

　　「喔？年輕的旅人，請問有什麼事呢？」老者披著連帽披風，看不出是哪一種種族。

　　「恩！我是來請老先生重製武器的！」波特拿出了右手的椪柑，另一隻手則指著腰間的武器。

　　「喔，這麼年輕！」老先生讚賞地說著，他拿起一個長長的攪拌器，向波特走去。「是水屬性的阿，跟你的種族很匹配喔！」

　　「恩……」原來他是水屬性的，不過他大概也料到了，「大概什麼時候會好呢？我怕太陽要下山了。」

　　「阿……沒錯，一個小男孩在外遊蕩的確不太好，晚上之後路也變得不太好找。」老先生看了看天色。「走到這邊大概多久？」

　　「大概一小時吧！」

　　「喔，這麼快阿！」老先生看著年輕的小夥子，將來他一定大有可為，「那你等我一下，我馬上就好。」

　　老人拿起攪拌器開始攪拌身旁的鍋爐，接著示意要男孩交出屬性果實，「對了？你叫什麼名字？」

　　「波特。波特．米茲。」年輕的獸人看著鍋爐變成深沉的藍色，在老者的攪拌下跟裡面的溶液漸漸混合均勻。接著他交出手中的武器，看著老者把武器也丟入鍋中。聽說被屬性化的武器就不會再破損，他的臉上充滿興奮的神情。接著鍋爐中的藍色漸漸消失，最後又變回原本的顏色，純粹的白色。

　　「好囉！」老者突然用雙手直接將武器從鍋爐中拿起來，把波特嚇了一跳。「呵呵！傻孩子，我可是幹這一行的阿！來！」

　　波特接過老師傅手中的武器，原本的鐵斧已經變成深藍色，而且上面還刻有一些紋路，看來似乎是龍的形狀！「師傅，這……」

　　「阿！感謝五色龍神，這不正是吉祥的龍之圖騰嗎？」老者定睛看著深藍色的斧頭，接著抬頭看著鯊魚獸人，「波特阿，將來的你一定會是很有前途的人物！要好好幹阿！」

　　「是！謝謝武器師傅！」波特暗自高興起來，發現武器正在和他對話，又把他嚇了一跳。

　　「阿，是武器說話了吧？」老者慈祥地笑著，波特發現原來老者的種族是人類！「每個人的武器都會說話，好好跟你的武器聊聊吧！你們以後會是形影不離的夥伴！」

　　「是……謝謝師傅……」怎麼會有這麼詭異的事？他看太陽漸漸下山，趕緊向老者道別，啟程往城市的方向走去，準備跟他的武器好好聊一聊。

　　＊＊＊

　　恩！大概就這樣吧！這個故事事發生在衝突星，也就是Conflict星的西島上，其實故事角色還滿豐富的，不過主角不是老虎……。

　　「喂！不要一直偏袒老虎阿！」心裡的聲音對我怒斥。我趕緊把他關掉，準備做我該做的事。

　　「還不就是睡覺……」
　　
＊＊＊

　　yoyo再一次回到他的世界，再一次往圖書館的方向狂奔。為什麼要在圖書館呢？因為那裡是最安全的地方。在進入哲的記憶之前，他想到一件事，「其實我也是隻老虎呢！搞不好哲也是把我設定成主角？」他對著天空傻笑，不過在他的故事真正被寫出來之前，他也無法妄下定論。不知道他的故事是第幾集呢？十？十二？或是二十？他邊想邊跑，接著竟然撞到圖書館的柱子。

　　「痛……該死！」yoyo咒罵了幾聲，接著走進圖書館，準備繼續他該做的事了！

─────────────────────────

未完待續

----------


## 幻兒

看來會越來越複雜了。
萬一到時候來個時空轉移什麼的，
yoyo把你所有獸人日誌的人物全送到哈雷那裡，
囧" 人物不就爆多！
不過應該不可能發生這種事　ＸＤＸＤ
不過...布魯托是獸人日誌裡的幾 囧？我忘記了ＸＤＸＤ＂

剛剛看了一下上面ＹＯＹＯ的回應，
所以，yoyo(獸人日誌10)還未被創造，
哲創造的故事還再獸人日誌9的階段，
也就是說，未來哲會創造出yoyo，
只是不曉得他自己會創造出yoyo，
然後在未來的yoyo拿到了一把不屬於自己的鑰匙，透過那扇魔法門，
到了哲的世界，所謂的"無行為"也就是類似靈魂對吧？

話說ＹＯＹＯ，你怎嚜凌晨兩點才更新　
我早就在快兩點的時候去睡了　ＸＤＸＤ

----------


## yoyo虎

> 看來會越來越複雜了。
> 萬一到時候來個時空轉移什麼的，
> yoyo把你所有獸人日誌的人物全送到哈雷那裡，
> 囧" 人物不就爆多！
> 不過應該不可能發生這種事　ＸＤＸＤ
> 不過...布魯托是獸人日誌裡的幾 囧？我忘記了ＸＤＸＤ＂


恩...
有可能阿XDD
...最後一集吧(一起來謝幕XDD)

...不過不用他們加入，
人物就已經爆多了(汗)

空間轉移阿，
1000點數可能不夠(所以如果點數夠就能達成?!)

布魯托是獸人日誌４～
不過獸人日誌９他也會登場，
所以才特別經營阿(像是波特就只出現一次XD)




> 剛剛看了一下上面ＹＯＹＯ的回應，
> 所以，yoyo(獸人日誌10)還未被創造，
> 哲創造的故事還再獸人日誌9的階段，
> 也就是說，未來哲會創造出yoyo，
> 只是不曉得他自己會創造出yoyo，
> 然後在未來的yoyo拿到了一把不屬於自己的鑰匙，透過那扇魔法門，
> 到了哲的世界，所謂的"無行為"也就是類似靈魂對吧？
> 
> 話說ＹＯＹＯ，你怎嚜凌晨兩點才更新　
> 我早就在快兩點的時候去睡了　ＸＤＸＤ


前面正解！

後面這個魔法門，
所謂的無行為是指一個時空而言，

這樣講可能有點無理......
yoyo可以在＂哲的世界＂任意作為，
因為不論他做什麼事，都不影響＂小說世界＂這個時空，
所以被小說世界這個時空判定為無行為，
有點平行的感覺，
至於在哲的世界的型態嘛......當然是獸人囉，
畢竟連身體一起帶過來了

所以前面的章節有點寫錯= =
yoyo把木門打開後，在進入哲的世界之前也要上鎖，
所以是不能直接衝出木門的(自己爆料?)

唉越寫越虎濫＝　＝
這什麼鬼設定阿(怒)自己害自己

關於凌晨兩點更新阿～
因為那時候才寫完.....

----------


## 幻兒

這樣我又有點不懂了...
哲不是人類嗎？
ＹＯＹＯ以獸人的型態跑到哲的世界，
不會嚇到人嗎ＸＤ？
還是哲的世界的人根本看不到ＹＯＹＯ？

----------


## yoyo虎

> 這樣我又有點不懂了...
> 哲不是人類嗎？
> ＹＯＹＯ以獸人的型態跑到哲的世界，
> 不會嚇到人嗎ＸＤ？
> 還是哲的世界的人根本看不到ＹＯＹＯ？


這在下還沒想到(喂)
不過應該是看得到吧ＸＤＤ
看得到不是很好嗎(幻想中)

所以那又是一個故事了(怎麼這麼隨便阿!!!)
一個獸人如何在人類的世界生存?
呵呵(好吧!小幻可以把在下打死了)

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
目前yoyo在人類世界這邊的生活，
在下還沒有想好，
不過如果是用靈魂的型態，
就沒辦法跟人類互動了(雖然靈魂有時候可以實體化)
所以是以獸人的型態，
這樣比較有趣

他可以去參加ＦＦ阿～
大家還會跟他合照呢ＸＤ
而且語言是相通的，在下設定yoyo的星球，也就是金屬星，說的是中文，
然後＂衝突星＂講得是日語，
＂平衡星＂講的是英語，
＂黑暗星＂講的也是中文（眾怒：哪有不同星球說同一個語言的道理？）
這也說明了小說中，
為什麼龍人的話是聽得懂的，而熊人的話是聽不懂的

其實別人的小說，
也有獸人出現在現實世界的設定，
卡通也有類似的呢～
犬夜叉不就是嗎？（雖然他是人臉）
通常會這樣：
＂阿阿！好可愛喔～～～毛茸茸的！＂
然後就被人類圍攻了，
所以被看到也不會怎麼樣的啦ＸＤＤ(強詞奪理中)
就說他穿著獸裝就好囉～

恩恩大概就這樣～
有機會在下再來寫yoyo在現實世界玩的故事，
小幻都看得很詳細呢！
不過在下的世界還有許多漏洞，
在下會在盡量不影響劇情的情況下把他補起來的，
感謝小幻的幫忙～ 

－－－－－－－－－－
過了十分鐘後修改內文

剛剛再看了小說一下，
yoyo會知道哲的事情，
其實原本是設定yoyo是住在哲的心中的，
這樣一切才合理，
突然想起來(喂！)
小幻說的對，的確是類似靈魂的型態，
感覺有點像是......鋼鍊的真理之門?

恩......不知道要不要改呢？
看小幻喜歡哪一個好了？（炸）

----------


## 時雨秋幻

「不知道他的故事是第幾級呢？十？十二？或是二十？他邊想邊跑，接著竟然撞到圖書館的柱子。」
夜車當心。（拖）

不知道哪來的勁一次看到今天進度: P
步調快了點是個原因，不過還是不錯看。
看得出來布魯托的梗卡很大。（茶）

話說回來，yoyo要探取的記憶是他本身的記憶，又或者是關於哲的記憶？
我想大概也是要等個三、四章才會整個明白吧（喂）

－－－－－－－
嘛，已經拜見過某查查的分部進行+跳躍式寫法了。（被滅）

----------


## yoyo虎

時雨抓出在下一個問題點了，
嘛...我想想(等等還要想?!)

因為序言有說＂哲的記憶，絕對是關鍵＂
不過故事的內容，卻不是從哲的記憶得知的，
那是真實發生過的歷史，
所以實際上，應該是之前故事的記憶吧＝　＝？
不過這樣還滿不合理的...因為故事沒有記憶
所以那是＂誰＂的記憶？神的嗎？可以這樣亂跳......

就某方面來說，
哲的記憶也許說得通，
畢竟這些東西都是哲創造的......
但是很不幸的，如果這真的是哲的記憶，
也就是說哲把整個他設定的世界，發生的所有事都想過一遍，
顯然這是不可能的(除非他的腦袋是愛因斯坦的腦袋)
所以哲只是創造了一個世界，
而這個世界也在宇宙上誕生，並且自行運轉了起來

這樣的設定是要yoyo能夠回到過去，
了解過去發生的事情，
不是抓記憶，而是了解過去發生的事，
恩恩...糟了，
看來這次無法自圓其說了(那前面的...?!)

好！就決定是之前故事的記憶了(什麼鬼阿)
哲的記憶是關鍵這句話，我再想想看關鍵點在哪.....
也許yoyo在人類世界偷偷探取哲的記憶吧，
身為小說世界的創造者，他的記憶當然也很重要（也許......也許......）

現在看來，序真的是寫得亂七八糟的...
又是＂時間舒張＂，又是＂關鍵的時間點＂
沒有這東西阿（囧）
到底是搞什麼要舒張阿...氣死了想不起來...

感謝時雨也來支持在下的拙作，
真的很感動！
第二章來改變模式好了，這樣再寫下去，
還挺多問題的......
也感謝幫忙抓錯字！
在下的新注音很喜歡打錯字......

ＰＳ：又打一堆東西了，
真糟糕= =
原來創造一個世界這麼困難呢～
不過要是沒有大家，這些問題也不會被發現～

----------


## yoyo虎

─────────────────────────

第十一節　　戰鬥

─────────────────────────

　　在兩隻黑色龍人逼近的同時，哈雷也握緊手中的冰劍，隨時準備斬向敵人。瑪娜也是拿高櫻花木杖，眼神卻像在思考什麼。「好！應該沒問題！護盾術！」說完瑪娜的法杖就發出淡綠色的光芒，接著在她跟龍人之間產生了一道牆。看起來雖然很薄，兩隻龍人卻被有效地隔開，精確點來說是整個身體撞在薄壁上，感覺還挺痛的。其中拿著槌子的龍人憤怒地大吼，接著就把槌子往地上一打，瞬間向前方打出一道閃著金光的衝擊波。雖然沒有打破護盾，衝擊波卻是直接鑽過它朝瑪娜等人飛去！ 

　　瑪娜見狀，頓時慌了手腳，沒想到居然還有這樣的攻擊方式！看來她已經來不及閃避。此時哈雷抱起瑪娜往左邊跳去，「刷！」衝擊波擦過哈雷的鍊甲靴，並沒有造成太大的傷害。不過布魯托卻是消失了蹤跡。這衝擊波繼續前進，接著打到了一塊大岩石，整顆大岩石竟然活生生地粉碎了！ 

　　「威力好強大！」哈雷不得不驚呼一聲。 

　　「可惡！那試試看這招！」瑪那此刻準備念出下一個咒語，「老樹盤根！」 

　　周圍的大樹開始騷動，緊接著從地底下穿出了粗厚的樹根，將兩隻龍人都困在地板上動彈不得。哈雷見狀，「好！」，接著直接衝向敵人，看來是打算將敵人斬成冰塊。 

　　拿著長槍的龍人腳雖然被困住了，但是手還能夠活動，見到白虎自己跑上來送死，心理自然是十分得意。在哈雷離敵人只剩下十公尺時，他舉起手中的長槍，接著竟然直接對著哈雷丟過去。那速度之快，就好像閃電一樣，讓哈雷完全來不及反應，只能稍微側身閃避。但長槍還是直接穿過盔甲插進哈雷的左肩裡！「呃……」哈雷被長槍的衝擊力往後帶去，整個人躺倒在地板上，再也無力握緊左手的冰劍，就這樣鬆開了手。此時長槍發出了強力電流，再一次重創了哈雷。他無法抵抗電流痛苦的感覺，直接昏死在地。 

　　「哈雷！」瑪娜一著急，想要施展醫療法術，沒想到這個想法卻解除了剛剛老樹盤根的咒語，兩隻龍人瞬間獲得行動自由，這讓瑪娜更加慌張。只見槌子再次撞擊地面，這次衝擊波竟是直直朝著哈雷而去！

　　「不行！護盾術！」這次瑪娜連地板的空隙也覆蓋住，想不到衝擊波經過護盾，就直接將它粉碎，繼續前進。「怎麼會？哈雷，快醒醒阿！」瑪娜此刻著急得快哭出來，哈雷的身體又不比岩石硬，被轟中肯定會粉身碎骨！

　　「鐺！」一聲清脆的碰撞聲迴響在濃密的樹林之間。衝擊波在距離哈雷三公尺的地方，突然像是撞到什麼直接散逸，真是驚險萬分。在龍人還搞不清楚是怎麼回事時，史達突然從很遠的地方爆出龍吼，那聲音真是響徹雲霄，不愧為光明陣營第一中隊的大隊長。「看招！雷龍斬！」

　　這雷龍斬是屬於遠距離的雷電攻擊，招如其名，在史達將劍斬向地面時，從地底下鑽出一條閃亮的雷龍，瞬間直撲敵人。那速度之快令敵人手足無措，竟直接被雷龍吞噬，頃刻化為焦骨，不，應該說是屍骨無存。

　　在雷龍飛向青天後，樹林裡一個敵人都不剩，史達一人就將六隻敵軍殲滅，其實力果然不容小覷。

　　「還好吧？有受傷嗎？」史達走近查看，此刻瑪娜正輕輕跪坐在地上，原本插在哈雷身上的長矛已經變回一顆白色的方塊，但是血也因此從身體滾滾湧現。她邊哭邊施展她的治癒法術，此時只能期待能夠發揮作用。「治癒術！」

　　在自然精靈的圍繞下，哈雷左肩的傷勢瞬間復原。那速度之快令史達也為之咋舌。「好……好快！」才剛說完哈雷已經從昏迷中甦醒。

　　「敵人的氣息不見了？」哈雷望著自己的左肩，只剩下一些血跡和破損的鎧甲。他動一動自己的左手，完全沒有任何痛覺。

　　「怎麼樣？還會痛嗎？」瑪娜將雙手放在哈雷的左手上，這讓哈雷的耳朵又開始抖動。

　　「不……不會痛了。」哈雷將頭偏向地上，「是妳幫我治療的嗎？」

　　「恩。」瑪娜心想，總算還有一招是有效的。這下終於可以確定魔法武器是真的有效果，不只是玩具之類的，雖然瑪娜的直覺已經告訴過她，不過在法術被粉碎一瞬間，她的心中還是揪了一下。「對了！布魯托呢？」

　　「什麼？布魯托不見了！」史達此刻看起來十分緊張，開始四處張望，「該死！不會是被敵人抓走了吧？還是自己投奔黑暗陣營了？這下大元帥一定會十分生氣的……怎麼辦？」

　　哈雷想開口，不過布魯托卻是搶先一步。

　　「呃……」布魯托的身影從透明漸漸又變成雪白色的毛皮，其實他的位置就位於史達的正前方，「我就在你前面……」

　　「哇！你嚇了我一跳！」史達驚呼，不過心中的大石也終於放下。要是放任這個黑暗屬性的狼人亂跑，再加上強大的身體素質，他肯定會被大元帥斬成兩半。「好吧，看來大家都沒事，我們繼續上路吧！光之塔就在前面不遠處。」

　　一路上都沒有再遇到敵人。布魯托心想，原來閃耀將軍這個名號是指史達的電屬性，他還以為身為將軍一定是光屬性的。既然如此為什麼暗屬性就不行呢……？他沒有問史達這個問題，只是把它默默藏在心中。

　　「好，我們到了。」史達說道。此時光之塔矗立在空曠的草原上，周圍還停著幾架飛行船，哈雷的眉頭皺了一下，不過布魯托卻只是看了一眼飛行船，接著就直直瞪著眼前這座高大的白色巨塔！他剛剛的預估完全錯誤，光是高度起碼就有三、四百層樓，而且寬度更是要好幾百人的手臂才能夠圍起來！感覺就像是四個棒球場那麼寬，這簡直是建築界的奇蹟！

　　史達領著三人走向大門，這時周圍有幾個龍人士兵見到史達，紛紛開始鼓譟起來。「將軍！閃耀將軍回來了！」「大隊長回來了！萬歲！」「後面帶著的三個是誰？」「一定是史達帶回來的生力軍！看他們毛皮的顏色就知道了！」「史達將軍英名！」「史達將軍萬歲！」

　　毛皮的顏色阿……布魯托心想，好險他不是一身黑毛，要不然搞不好會被這群白色狂熱者圍毆致死。他跟著大家走進華麗的大門後，發現周圍是一個一個類似洞穴的房間，跟想像中很氣派的大廳完全不同，而且周圍出現一些穿著簡便的獸人，混雜在明顯是士兵的龍人之間。天花板大概有五層樓高，所以大致上是很寬敞的感覺，

　　「＃％︿＊％＆（＄︿（＠＃」「＃＄＆％＊＊＆％％＊＄＃！」「︿＆＄（）＆＄＄＠＃＄︿％＄％︿！」此起彼落吵雜的聲音將他們包圍，而且越往裡面走人群是越多，看來他們勢必要擠過這些密密麻麻的獸人。

　　「讓開！」史達對著前方奮力一吼，那聲音在室內顯得特別大聲。頓時所有人都安靜下來，前方也瞬間讓開一條路。

　　「厲害……」布魯托悄聲嘀咕，接著跟著史達繼續前進，然後他們開始爬樓梯。「等等，這也太誇張了吧！要走樓梯上去？」

　　「不會，這只是做做樣子給老百姓看，之後會有電梯。」史達從容不迫地說，感覺好像在表現他的穩重和優雅？

　　在搭著超高速的電梯時，哈雷思考著剛剛看見的事情。那時太空船正在卸貨，而且正是他們剛剛搭乘的那一艘。為什麼史達不一開始就在光之塔降落？而且下來的只有船長和他們三人？到底有什麼企圖……？
　　
　　才不過一分鐘他們就到接近頂樓的地方。史達帶著大家走出電梯，「這裡是四百二十樓，也是電梯所能到達的最高層樓。我們稍微走一下，元帥在四百二十五樓的地方等我們。記得禮貌。」說完他們又繼續走著。好險平常太空總校就有在訓練體力，要不然一般人的腿走到這大概已經殘廢。

　　此刻布魯托在心中幻想著待會可能遇到的情況。元帥應該也是個龍人，這點絕對不會錯。剛剛穿的像士兵的也都是龍人，而且都是那張醜陋的蜥蜴嘴。周圍應該會很富麗堂皇，他身上穿的也可能會是金光閃閃的盔甲。不，絕對是「白光閃閃」。想到這他們已經到了看似門口的地方，史達也在這停下來。門口的藍龍人看來應該是傳令官吧？傳令聽史達說了幾句話後，就點了頭走了進去。

　　「恩！進來吧！」過不久那個傳令打開門，大家就跟著史達走了進去。此刻景象就如同布魯托所想的那樣，變成很豪華的宮殿該有的樣子，白色的柱子，白色的天花板，白色的地板，基本上全部都是白色的，讓人感到不寒而慄。瑪娜此刻突然發起抖來。

　　「史達大隊長到！」藍龍傳令官在最後一個門前大喊，然後給史達一個眼神。他看了點點頭，臉上多了一份不安。

　　打開門後，頓時一陣寒風從房間吹出來，雖然不強但是真的很冷。哈雷當然不怕冷，有一部分也是屬性的關係，但是瑪娜和布魯托則是開始狂發抖，尤其是布魯托，因為他穿的是短袖……。「走……走吧！」史達顫著牙齒對後面的三人說道，想不到他也怕冷？

　　跟著走進去，眼前只剩下白茫茫的一片，以及看過去唯一能見的生物。那是一隻白色的龍人，而且不只盔甲是白色的，連皮膚都是白色的。此時他的眼睛正望著窗外的風景，布魯托跟著望過去，發現遠方有一根黑黑的柱子……那不會是黑暗陣營的堡壘吧？怎麼大家都喜歡蓋高塔？

　　「史達將軍參見大元帥！」史達此時突然就這樣半膝跪在地上，向前面的元帥請安。這麼重要的是他竟然忘了說！這下其餘三人都是呆呆望著史達。

　　「……」元帥回過頭來，看著跪在地上的史達，白色的眼神看起來充滿冰冷，「不用跪了，你去死吧。」說完拿出一把大劍，將史達劈成兩半！史達還來不及吭一聲，他那兩半的身體就爆出白光，轉瞬被元帥的長劍吸收，連一點血跡都沒有留下……。「你們也是。尤其是你，黑暗之子，也去死吧！」說完就舉起大劍，往驚訝的布魯托砍去……。

－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

恩，打大魔王了(眾：也太快了吧！！！)

----------


## 幻兒

...剛剛那個大元帥突然斬史達的時候我差點罵出髒話XDXD"，
一切都來的太突然了=3="
雖然史達給我的映像我不太喜歡(?。

看到前面的戰鬥，就知道功力不淺了，
尤其是"老樹盤根"很經典！
雖然取於某遊戲，不過我很喜歡＂斷法＂這個設定，
...瑪娜一著急，想要施展醫療法術，沒想到這個想法卻解除了剛剛老樹盤根的咒語...
既然魔法需要唸咒語，那麼唸完咒語之後是不是要有一定的專注力去支撐那個咒語呢？　　慌張就斷法了！！(那我家的公主不就一天到晚斷法了...)

不過，有個部分我有點問題。

史達帶著大家走出電梯，「這裡是四百二十樓，也是電梯所能到達的最高層樓。我們稍微走一下，元帥在四百二十五樓的地方等我們。記得禮貌。」....
好險平常太空總校就有在訓練體力，要不然一般人的腿走到這大概已經殘廢。
這裡的一樓很高嗎 囧"不然五樓應該也還好而已 囧"

期待下篇，不過應該不可能是完結篇，
如果真的是完結篇的話就太短了　囧＂（敲碗

----------


## yoyo虎

關於史達，本來也不打算讓他死的，
因為他還有很多秘密沒說，
不過他讓元帥失望了，
所以死了（這也是沒辦法的事）


題外話

    一想到在下連史達身上穿什麼都沒描述，連皮膚顏色都沒寫，
寫起來就很空虛，
然後回去翻第二節他第一次登場，才發下......在下又寫錯啦！（炸）

　龍人，一種臉長得像蜥蜴般的半人型生物，有著綠色的龍鱗外皮，一條長長的尾巴，靈活的手和尖銳的指甲，其餘值得一提的就是凶惡的長相，還有死亡時意想不到的變化。

大驚！原來在下設定龍人都是綠色，
難怪都沒描述史達的膚色＝　＝
這是個錯誤的設定，
龍人是有很多種顏色的！
所以他必須死(遷怒?!)    
    


恩～目前瑪娜一次只能用一種法術，
所以要很專心，
以後大概也是，不然瑪娜會很強很強......

斷法阿......只是想說不斷的話敵人就沒輒了= =
這是劇情需要......(遭毆)

最後...唉在下又筆誤了，
原本是要寫說他們一路上都是用走的，
從太空船開始走走走到光之塔，
通常一般人的腳已經斷了，（雖然也沒有走很久）
所以重點是，
突顯他們體力很好
就是這樣子＝　＝｜｜｜

感謝小幻支持，
不過獸人日誌四真的很短，
在下已經盡量加長了（原本還沒有見元帥......）

最後，獸人日誌九他們也都會再次出現，
所以結束了也不用緊張？
之後在下可能會先寫獸人日誌六吧？（五不重要）
主要是寫陶德的故事，
如果大家還記得陶德是誰的話......恩

----------


## 幻兒

也對...
不會斷法的話瑪娜就很強了...

喔！搞不好不是yoyo筆誤，只有我誤會yoyo的意思ＸＤ＂
不過我真的不知道陶德是誰（愣... 抱歉ˇˇ"

所以YOYO的這篇，是或多或少都有牽扯到獸人日誌全篇囉？
總之，期待下篇～。

----------


## yoyo虎

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    陶德就是那隻藍色的龍人＝　＝｜｜｜
可能名字比較沒在記吧？    
    


───────────────────────── 

第十二節　　最終之戰？ 

───────────────────────── 

　　這一切發生得太突然，瑪娜也來不及念出任何咒語，但即使唸出大概也擋不住這強大的攻擊威力。布魯托直覺反應將他的武器舉起，「鐺」一聲成功將神劍阻擋在他面前！不過，受到震波的影響，他還是跌坐在地上，兩隻手瞬間進入麻木狀態。

　　「威力好大喔......」布魯托甩了甩手，接著進入戰鬥姿勢，準備跟他拼個你死我活！

　　瑪娜和哈雷甚是驚訝，為什麼布魯托雙手一舉，空手就把神劍阻擋在外？那絕對不是空手，唯一的可能是......才想著布魯托的武器終於現形，那是一把黑色的迴旋標，幾乎跟他的身高一樣長！兩端綁著米黃色的繃帶，只是不知道是什麼時候違背命令創造的。

　　「喂！龍人元帥！」布魯托對著前方的龍人大喊，「我是不知道跟你有什麼過節啦！不過既然你把我們當成敵人，那也不可能做朋友了，這下剛好試試我的武器！」接著又將他的武器隱形，看來這就是這武器的第一個能力，或者也不是。

　　哈雷此時變出他的冰劍，「恩......雖然事情發生得有點快，不過我同意布魯托所說的。」他看了看瑪娜，後者對他點點頭。

　　「我的直覺告訴我，你不是個好人，所以......接招吧！」瑪娜舉起法杖，準備唸出新的咒語。

　　「哈哈哈。」龍人元帥此時發出了很陰沉的笑聲，「就憑你們幾個？剛剛那下是我估計錯誤，不過這一次我不會再失手了。」他舉起比他高大數倍的聖靈天劍，口中默念了幾句聽不懂的咒語，「消失吧！聖光。」

　　白色龍人的劍開始發出白光，接著向上竄去，頓時整個天花板轉變成閃亮的白光，卻是不知道會發生什麼事。「糟糕，護盾術！」

　　瑪娜唸完咒語的一瞬間，從天花板降下數道落雷般的光柱，轟在瑪娜薄薄的防護壁上，不過都很神奇的擋了下來。「我的護盾術是專門抵抗魔法攻擊的，想不到效果這麼好。」她得意地說。

　　「怎麼會？」龍人才因剛剛砍劈攻擊失敗而驚訝，此時又顯得更加困惑，「從來沒有人能檔下我的攻擊，更何況是剛擁有武器的新手，你們究竟是......呃！」他突然驚訝地低頭，盔甲像突然被什麼打到一樣，向內壓迫到他的腹部，這可是特別強化過的部分！因為腹部就是他的......

　　瑪娜解除了護盾術，「果然沒錯，弱點就是在腹部，跟我想的一樣！」她準備唸出下一個咒語，元帥也不管腹部猛烈的打擊，準備將劍劈向瑪娜。

　　「這次交給我吧。」哈雷早就已經在旁邊待命，一看元帥出招，就從左手變出一道薄薄的冰壁，將元帥的攻擊阻擋在外，「看來我的冰也挺堅固的。真是抱歉。」

　　「這不可能......」元帥心想，這群異星來的傢伙，難不成魔法能量都那麼充足嗎？要能夠召喚出足以抵擋他的攻擊的防禦魔法，除非是使用艱困的代價，但是......

　　「其實是有可能的。」哈雷冷冷地說，周圍的龍人開始聚集，這下似乎要用其他方法出去。他看了看瑪娜，不過她好像在忙著施法。

　　「這就是我的新法術，破甲之花！」瑪娜唸出法術的同時，在龍人的白色的盔甲上開出一朵桃紅色的花朵，不只如此，盔甲也從中間開始裂開。

　　「我的盔甲......」龍人看著自己的盔甲漸漸龜裂，此時他發現原來是花的根，根侵入了他的盔甲！

　　「謝謝囉，瑪娜。」布魯托拿著迴旋標從龍人面前出現，把龍人嚇了一跳。更驚人的是武器就在他腹部正前方，同時也是花朵侵蝕的部分。「死前說出你的名字吧？」

　　「你想得美！」龍人怒吼一聲，接著全身開始爆出白光，一陣危險的氣息頓時湧現，布魯托趕緊向後跳回瑪娜身邊。

　　龍人的身體在白光的籠罩下漸漸膨脹，雖然房間的設計似乎考量過寶劍長度而十分巨大，但這團白光還是逐漸逼近了四周的牆壁。最後終於在翅膀長出來之後打破天花板，光之塔的頂樓開始崩塌，「找掩護！」瑪娜下令，但是周圍似乎沒有絕對安全的地方。

　　在天花板完全被穿破後，一隻全身白色的巨龍出現在光之塔正上方，「哼！想不到竟然要用到這個型態，我要讓你們連靈魂都被我燒盡，毀滅的噴射白光！」

　　白光從巨龍口中開始集氣，看來不久後就會將瑪娜等人吞噬。布魯托卻是再次亮出他的武器，「去吧！黑炫風！」他甩出他手中的迴旋標，朝正在集氣的巨龍飛去。

　　巨龍看著渺小的迴旋標，心中甚是不在意。沒想到渺小的迴旋標卻越變越大，越變越大......

　　「不是只有你會變大，我也會喔。」布魯托笑笑地說，這迴旋標快速朝強方飛去。不知是武器因素還是布魯托力大，大型迴旋標的旋轉，竟然產生了強力的陣風，光之塔頂樓周圍的岩石碎屑也因此被這陣風刮起。「元帥！」此時龍人從身後開始出現，不過看見天空的大龍，紛紛又向後退去，看來自身的生命還是最重要的，「我的天，快逃阿！」

　　「別忘了我有兩個能力，不過不包括隱形啦......」布魯托大喊，身上的白毛因為狂風開始飄逸。他心想，這威力好像比想像中大......「現在，穿透吧！」

　　這巨大的武器朝白龍的脖子飛去，那個角度和大小，看來是一定會命中，而且會垂直將他的脖子切下。接著在白龍眼中，迴旋標就從左邊出現，消失，接著從右邊出現。「可惡阿，去死吧！」白龍心中帶著極大的憤怒，將龍喉中的白光朝布魯托發射出去。

　　「呃......瑪娜，拜託妳了。」他看著漸漸逼近的白光，期望瑪娜再一次瓦解危機。

　　「好吧，護盾術！」瑪娜再次召喚淺綠色的光壁，這次光束的厚度將近十公尺，再怎麼說也太誇張了些。

　　白色光束撞擊護盾的瞬間，周圍的空氣產生了強大的震波，連位於護盾後方的瑪娜等人也感覺得到。慢慢地，光束的威力是越來越大，不過也漸漸往右偏斜，「呃......瑪娜，那個方向......」護盾角度並非正對著光束，而是呈現４５度角，所以漸漸被引導到那個方向......

　　突然「轟！」一聲，光之塔開始強烈晃動，地板也慢慢地向右傾斜，「呃......好像是我的黑炫風，我還在想他怎麼沒有回來，看來穿透的能力只有幾秒而已。」布魯托若有所思地說。

　　此時光束也終於被引導成功，整整轉了九十度角，朝另一座黑色的高塔飛去......而白光也不再源源不絕，眼前出現的是精疲力盡的白龍元帥。他變回獸人型態，然後直接向下墜落。

　　瑪娜看著完整的元帥，「布魯托，你不是把他的脖子切下來了嗎？」她在漸漸傾斜的同時，問了旁邊的布魯托。

　　「呃......那是用來嚇唬他的。」布魯托無奈地說，「其實只有影像穿過去而已，沒有任何傷害。我看他變那麼大隻，又是大魔王，也沒把握打贏他，所以......」還沒說完就被瑪娜從頭上打了個包。

　　這座光之塔從中間被斷成兩半，而上面的部分慢慢傾斜，看來會整個掉下來......此時在塔頂，三個身影慢慢從塔頂跳下來，接著像蒲公英的種子一樣，慢慢地飄向遠方。同一時間，龍人元帥也終於抵達......光之塔一半的地方，看來這座塔真的很高。也在同一時間，遠方的黑暗之塔，即將面臨莫名其妙的白光攻擊。

───────────────────────── 
未完待續

----------


## 幻兒

題外話

    我最近要做三天兩夜春節旅遊，所以會有幾天不會回來看文噢...    
    


...白狼...與身體等常的迴力標？
好像有這麼個映像呢...
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=33559&highlight=

(翻了很久以前的網頁 炸)
看到這裡，哈雷的盔甲不是金屬，
布魯托的迴力標能力是純粹影像放大，
突然覺得...品質好爛(?

黑之塔突然被打到，果真夠莫名奇妙XDXD"
好倒楣啊！

我在想會不會根本就是光之塔是壞人的，
黑暗之塔的才是真正為大家謀利的呢？
因該部可能　ＸＤＸＤ＂

期待下篇～
-----------------------
剛剛看了YOYO的回覆後，發現我誤會意思了XD"
總之 期待下篇0w0~

----------


## yoyo虎

> ...白狼...與身體等常的迴力標？
> 好像有這麼個映像呢...
> http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=33559&highlight=
> 
> (翻了很久以前的網頁 炸)


阿，是在下第一張圖呢，
感覺這大概是在下畫過最認真的圖了，
不過感覺沒什麼進步...呵呵= =




> 看到這裡，哈雷的盔甲不是金屬，
> 布魯托的迴力標能力是純粹影像放大，
> 突然覺得...品質好爛(?


哈雷的盔甲不是金屬是因為金屬缺乏，
布魯托的回力標是可以放大跟穿透阿，
要不然光之塔也不會被布魯托打爆




> 黑之塔突然被打到，果真夠莫名奇妙XDXD"
> 好倒楣啊！
> 
> 我在想會不會根本就是光之塔是壞人的，
> 黑暗之塔的才是真正為大家謀利的呢？
> 因該部可能　ＸＤＸＤ


有可能阿，
不過之後就知道了＝　＝
這樣說會不會太明顯？！

----------


## 時雨秋幻

青眼白龍?(噴茶

這印證了黑暗的正義嘛ˇ（誤）

不過大魔王被三個新手用那麼陽春（？）的武器輕鬆打退會不會太惡搞了‧ ‧"

----------


## ShadelanJenn

啊，突然被抓去台中，所幸虎様依然有更新，一次看完兩節，內容長好多。

有句話好像是「Dead furry tell no tales」 XD ，但是真的要的話，就再進行一次儀式，把莉莉絲召回來就行了，在她的命令下，沒有死人敢不起來......嗯......就用死亡男孩的方式，看能不能把史達給黏回來。 

話說，虎様的一章，就是日誌(N)嗎，下一章才換N嗎，小節好多啊。

春節...寒假...都快結束了...(?!)，這樣虎様又會消失好一陣子吧，消失......(一陣心酸)......。

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

唔喔?毀面的噴射白光?(大驚恐
嘎啊啊~~~(被轟炸(?
-------------------------------------
小獸好奇心的驅使下點擊了YOYO的超連結，
媽呀，
看完了居然這麼晚了?(咦?
好吧，其實個人覺得後半段開始很吸引我(?
加油喔~

----------


## yoyo虎

> 青眼白龍?(噴茶
> 
> 這印證了黑暗的正義嘛ˇ（誤）
> 
> 不過大魔王被三個新手用那麼陽春（？）的武器輕鬆打退會不會太惡搞了‧ ‧"


話說既然是隻白龍會使用這樣的技能是很正常的

不過這故事本來就有點要推翻白色等於正義的意思，
不論是哪個陣營，都有好人跟壞人，
至於大魔王會被輕鬆擊退...也是很正常的，主角們很強，
可能在下還掌握不到戰鬥緊張刺激的感覺吧，（大致上有想要營造的意思...吧）




> 啊，突然被抓去台中，所幸虎様依然有更新，一次看完兩節，內容長好多。 
> 
> 有句話好像是「Dead furry tell no tales」 XD ，但是真的要的話，就再進行一次儀式，把莉莉絲召回來就行了，在她的命令下，沒有死人敢不起來......嗯......就用死亡男孩的方式，看能不能把史達給黏回來。 
> 
> 話說，虎様的一章，就是日誌(N)嗎，下一章才換N嗎，小節好多啊。 
> 
> 春節...寒假...都快結束了...(?!)，這樣虎様又會消失好一陣子吧，消失......(一陣心酸)......。


那句話怎麼上ｙａｈｏｏ搜尋不到XDD??（裝傻中）
不過總會有方法的，
在下已經安排另一個情節讓大家了解一切謎題，
史達死了是脫離在下小說的掌控，
到達更高的境界，所以是好事

一章一個日誌，只有第一章是這樣，之後故事比較長，可能就會一個日誌分兩三章了
小節是有點多（有點反常）

最後一句話讓在下好感動阿，
在下也很不捨得跟大家分開呢




> 唔喔?毀面的噴射白光?(大驚恐 
> 嘎啊啊~~~(被轟炸(? 
> ------------------------------------- 
> 小獸好奇心的驅使下點擊了YOYO的超連結， 
> 媽呀， 
> 看完了居然這麼晚了?(咦? 
> 好吧，其實個人覺得後半段開始很吸引我(? 
> 加油喔


原來是被邪惡的超連結陷阱給騙進來的?
不過銀月之影願意看在下的作品，
在下也由衷地感謝呢~

後半段劇情比較連貫，所以比較看得懂吧？
前面大致上非常亂

恩~在下會繼續努力的

----------


## ShadelanJenn

知道即將消失，但每當看著通訊欄裡的名子，想著不會上線的帳號，目視這範圍內的一切，心理湧出到無奈的感傷之泉，試圖想要將之填去，走到了旁邊，清嘗其中的味道──還是要等一會吧，一定......。
========================
奇怪的聯想...
========================
像是看著他不會動的身體，靜靜的躺在旁邊。每當我轉頭去查看，還在，但是卻不會起身來跟我說話了。伸出手來，輕觸他的臉龐，接著拿起早已準備好的衛生紙擦乾他的面容，不想淚水的痕跡讓他瞧見，因為，一定會回來的......。


以上的內容......痾......虎様。(奔淚)

不想你這麼早(...)，我不要，你會再回來的，對不對? ね...絕對......

----------


## yoyo虎

───────────────────────── 

第十三節　　搜索

─────────────────────────

　　「轟！」一聲震天巨響在這顆星球的某處爆發出來。暗之塔，在還來不及描述他的宏偉之前，就已經被他的敵人給徹底粉碎。他的情況比光之塔慘得多，一個只是從中間斷成兩截，另一個則是屍骨無存。而暗之塔周圍的士兵們甚是詫異，開始瘋狂騷動了起來。在黑暗元帥的保護下，暗之塔是不可能輕易被攻破的，除非……

　　在暗之塔被毀滅之前，一團迅速的黑影，早已從塔頂竄出，朝光之塔的方向快速移動。最後停在光之塔下方，剛剛好接住了光明陣營的龍人元帥。

　　「對不起，我來不及趕來。」那一團黑影惋惜地對著沉睡的白龍說，陽光射穿了雲朵，照在那團黑影身上，漆黑的盔甲在陽光下依然閃耀著刺眼的反光。那是一名雌性的黑色蜥蜴人，「走吧，親愛的，離開這個是非之地吧！我們的夢想不是擁有一整個星球，只要能永遠在一起，在一起……」說完，他從腰間取出一個小型遙控器，輕輕按了一下。地底中產生了一陣震盪，接著從地表鑽出了一艘太空船。黑龍抱著白龍走進去，「咻」地一聲消失在天空的彼端。之後又是一聲巨響，光之塔的上半部在地上徹底摔成粉末。

　　「可惡！我們要為元帥報仇！」「不！我們的女神！光明陣營該死！」兩邊陣營都開始瘋狂地咆哮、怒吼，似乎都想把對方殺的片甲不留。全面性的戰爭像是暴雨後的河水，再也檔不住，勢必得要氾濫成災。
　　
＊＊＊

　　「呃……這裡怎麼變得這麼奇怪……」布魯托走進光明號，開始搜索這艘把他們救起來的太空船。由於哈雷之前敏銳的觀察力，才發現整件事情的奇怪之處。為何光之塔明明有停機坪，卻要特地從遠方走過來，還要承擔被攻擊的風險？「不過，史達卻已經死了，這下也不知道要怎解答這些疑惑……」布魯托繼續隻身前往深處，瑪娜和哈雷則是暫時躲在安全的地方。理由之一是現在光之塔的情況十分混亂，只有會隱形的布魯托有辦法搜索。其二則是，瑪娜想要阻止戰爭的發生。

　　布魯托走著走著，才發現這艘太空船還真的滿大的，一時之間也不知道要走去哪，接著他經過了餐廳。

　　「……這裡應該不會有什麼線索，」布魯托這樣想著，接著他想起來史達曾經說在這裡說過…...

……什麼？跑出來了？你到底在搞什麼鬼阿！我看你是瘋了喔！……喔？往這邊走過來了？這還差不多。下次給我小心點……

　　為什麼往這裡走過來就沒事？難道當時這艘船有什麼不能被看見的東西？布魯托在心中這樣想著，接著開始走回他沉睡的地方。他又想起來史達曾經說過很奇怪的話……

……喔！終於好了！哈哈哈……

　　到底是指什麼？是測驗屬性的機器嗎？不過那個看來似乎不太需要準備。到底是什麼……也許史達是因為這東西才會被大元帥劈成兩半？

　　布魯托繼續往餐廳的反方向前進。一路上不時出現叫囂聲，那是從外面的廣場傳來的，看來部隊已經開始集結在光之塔周圍，船上應該已經沒人了吧？才這樣想著，眼前就冷不防地出現一隻熊獸人！布魯托趕緊隱形。這是之前幫他帶路的熊獸人，此時他手中正用推車拖著一大堆東西，其中有一些是……

　　「嘿，那是我的包包！」布魯托忍不住出聲，熊獸人先是驚了一下，然後發現周圍什麼都沒有，不禁毛骨悚然起來。然而他還來不及思考這聲音會是什麼，就已經被布魯托用黑炫風擊中頭部，暫時昏迷過去。

　　布魯托先拿起他的包包，裡面還放著爸爸給他的家傳古書。「太好了，這本如果不見肯定會被爸爸殺掉。」他背起包包，發現推車上還有一些金屬儀器，怎麼看都是他們克爾號的電腦儀器。除此之外，還有一些零零碎碎的金屬工具，把手，餐具之類的，這時布魯托又想起史達說過的一句話……

……知道為什麼他們要襲擊你們的太空船嗎？其實就是為了那些珍貴的金屬阿！在我們星球上不論是哪種金屬都十分缺乏……

　　看來這些金屬，就是要拿來製作武器的吧？布魯托邊想邊繼續往前深入。不過話又說回來，那些白色方塊怎麼看都不像是鐵或銀或是其他金屬。也許不是每個人都能夠使用白色金屬當作武器？或著他們要做的是更大型的，比方說坦克或是轟炸機之類的？走著走著，他似乎走到了光明號的船艙，而在那裡的是……「天阿！克爾號……」

　　原本完整的克爾號，現在已經被解體了，旁邊還有一台鯊魚頭，這很明顯是黑暗陣營的。這些全都塞得滿滿地堆在船艙，照剛剛熊人那種速度，一次一次運根本不可能運得完。「不知道原本是要運到哪裡去？唉，早知道就先觀察他的情況了。」布魯托稍微在那堆破銅濫鐵裡翻找了一下，不過他並沒有發現其他像是衣服等原本在身上的東西，看來隨身物品早已被搜括一空。能找到包包也算是一種幸運吧？

　　在確定這裡已經毫無可逛之後，布魯托轉身往餐廳的方向走去。在經過熊人時，原本想要叫醒他幫忙帶路，不過他們之間語言不通，只好作罷。但是這樣又牽扯到一個更匪夷所思的問題。為什麼龍人的語言跟我們是一樣的…...？

　　種種的謎題還尚未解開，外頭卻又傳出陣陣激昂的吶喊聲。光明陣營少了史達這個大將軍跟元帥，不知道靠不靠得住？太空船內純白的牆壁，像是在彰顯他的正義一樣，不容許任何的灰塵玷汙他的潔淨。以正義自許的光明陣營，也許外表看起來是光明，內心卻跟黑暗陣營的士兵一樣醜陋。

　　布魯托穿越餐廳，往史達原本進來的那個門走去。布魯托往門後看去，周圍的燈光變得比較暗，而且有一個向上的階梯，看來應該是通往艦長室。反正一定沒有其他人，布魯托想也不想，就直接走進去。

　　沒想到在艦長室的門後，出現的是一群種族各異的獸人，而且他們瞬間全都望向打開的門。雖然布魯托隱形他們看不見，不過門自己打開也很奇怪。

　　「＃＆＊＄％︿＆＠＃＄。」其中一個牛獸人笑著對門口吼著。

　　「＃＠＄︿，＃＄＆＄＃％＆！」一個山羊獸人也對著門口吼了一聲。

　　「＠＃＄︿％，＠＄％＆＊＃％？」一個馬獸人突然說話，接著大家全都笑成一團。布魯托完全聽不懂他們在說什麼，不過看來他們暫時沒有發現不對的地方，便開始往他們圍繞的地方移動。這些獸人都圍在艦長桌，看著上面的一個儀器，好像在等著什麼一樣。

　　「︿＠＃％，︿＆＊（︿＄＠。」牛獸人冷靜地說。在馬獸人把門關上後，將儀器的按鈕按下。從儀器中開始傳出沙沙的聲音。

　　「……＃％︿＊︿（＄＃＄％＆︿＄＆（︿（＄％＜，ˇ％︿＊＄（＆（＆＄％＆＊︿＆，……」從儀器中傳出史達有點沙啞的嗓音，這應該是類似錄音機的東西吧？這一段很明顯是這些獸人的母語，因為布魯托聽不懂，乾脆開始四處晃晃，看看有沒有什麼線索。這個艦長室還滿大的，即使現場有六個獸人加上布魯托，還是有將近五分之四可利用的空間。牆壁上掛著一些對布魯托來說很罕見的風景圖畫，像是叢林裡的大瀑布，或著是針葉樹林裡的小木屋。布魯托的主星會覆蓋著金屬，除了本身產量就很豐富外，高科技的發展也是一個重要因素。每一吋可見的土地都蓋成了高樓，空氣清淨機取代植物的功用，至此這些不會動的生物成為純粹觀賞用的擺設品。像這些天然的景觀幾乎要成為永遠的回憶。
　　
　　布魯托有點感傷地繼續搜尋，接著他驚訝地發現，他的衣服似乎在艦長的衣櫃裡。因為只有露出一個小角，所以不能肯定，但是他要衣服做什麼呢？

　　「＠＃％＄＆＃︿＊％＊（＆％＃（（，＄＊＃＄＊＠＄％＊＠＆＃＄︿％＆＠。」機器突然陷入了長長的停頓，把布魯托的注意力又吸回來，大家都安靜地等著接下來的發展。

　　「……接下來，這段話是要給布魯托的。我相信你們一定會找到這裡。」史達一改原本油條的口吻，開始很認真地說著，「一開始，我也是打算襲擊你們，沒想到被黑暗陣營搶先了一步。我其實也是所謂的海盜，也打算要殺掉船上的所有生物。但是你們能夠把龍人擊斃，就表示你們的身體素質一定很強，這點讓我有了一些念頭，讓我想要……做一些自私的事。……不過這些都不重要，就在你測出是黑暗屬性時，我的命運就已經決定，注定是死路一條。我原本打算殺掉你，但是我還有一點小小的心願……一點點自私的心願。……我自認我不是個好人，我能夠成為大隊長也是經過一番鬥爭，但我最想要的，其實是回到我的故鄉，跟我的家人團聚。原本想說如果你是光屬性，以你的實力，一定可以改變這場戰局。那個素質，我認為甚至跟元帥不相上下。但是在被元帥知道以後──他當然是會知道的──我自然是不可能活命的。」到這裡錄音機突然出現一些遙遠的喧鬧聲，聽起來是布魯托的聲音，正說著「好漂亮喔」之類的話，「……時間不多了。我想請你幫我一個忙，跟我家鄉的家人說，我真的很愛他們，希望他們能原諒我不說一聲就離開。還有，對不起我拿了你的衣服，因為我想要送給我家鄉的小兒子，他的名字是藍天。不好意思還偷你的衣服，不過我也找不到其他人幫忙了。我真的覺得這件衣服很適合我的兒子，就當做送給我的謝禮吧？如果你加入黑暗陣營，應該很快就會結束這場戰爭，雖然有點對不起光明陣營，不過我一定會死，也沒什麼牽掛了。你知道嗎？光明陣營和黑暗陣營本來就是同一家，我們都是來自同一個星球的，一切都只是統治者所玩的戰爭遊戲而已，根本沒有所謂的正義或是邪惡……這些辜且不提。最後，謝謝你，讓我在死前最後一刻，了解到我最在意的事物是什麼。其他資料你應該會在我桌上的相框裡找到。我想了很多，也許我當初就不應該來的，大概是我壞事做太多了吧，哈哈哈……」

　　布魯托很專心地聽著史達的錄音，心中頓時不知道要相信他還是不相信他。不過不相信一個死人好像也沒什麼道理。此時外面傳出了更大的喧鬧聲，不知道是什麼事。突然整艘太空船像是被什麼轟到一樣劇烈地搖晃著，一種危險的感覺瞬間從布魯托的心頭湧現，他轉身抽出衣櫃裡的衣服，直接跑步「穿透」太空船，到光之塔外面的廣場。此時身後的太空船整個爆炸，強烈的震波把布魯托整個人炸飛。他在地上翻滾幾圈後，起身望向光明號的方向，有一半的機身徹底被炸毀，只剩地上燒焦的痕跡和稍微著火的後半段。他看見心測機剛好在斷裂處矗立著，並沒有被炸掉。

　　布魯托拍了拍身上的灰塵，看著騷動的光明陣營，這個場景真是一團亂。「剛剛到底是誰炸我阿……真可惡，」他在心理嘀咕著，然後發現黑暗大軍的先鋒部隊已經攻了過來，看來瑪娜和哈雷並沒有阻止戰爭的發生。「既然這樣，那就好好來打一場，然後完成史達的遺願吧！」他拿出黑炫風，以排山倒海之勢向前衝去。

─────────────────────────
未完待續


天阿，拖了一個月才更新＝　＝

話說在下發現，
在下的小說有太過重複的連接詞阿，
像是＂接著＂，＂然後＂等等
下次要注意一點了＝　＝

這次的情節完全是無中生有，
之後會怎麼發展，可說是完全不知道＝　＝
所以如果看到什麼小說的線索，
偷偷跟在下說一聲吧（炸）

－－－－－－－－－
被抓了一些贅字ＸＤ

----------


## 幻兒

感覺精采了好多...
黑龍、史達等獸人的背景都好像很有一段故事(愣，
伏筆埋了好多= 3=...

故事中史達在錄音的時候，
連同布魯托的聲音也入了進去的地方，
我笑了XD"

很直得期待捏>w<

----------


## yoyo虎

前情題要：
慢著在下不會寫前情題要＝　＝
對不起拖了那麼久才更新
這次是最後一節，希望大家喜歡

─────────────────────────

第十四節　　烏力烏力與共鳴

─────────────────────────
　　
　　「慢著！」布魯托才剛往前衝，馬上就被一個聲音叫住。他緊急煞車，回頭望著身後的一個高地，那裡是一隻藍色的龍人，而且是當時在元帥房間門口的傳令官。他的手中握著一只金色的吹奏樂器，臉上卻是帶著憤怒。「披著白皮的惡魔，現出你的真面目吧！」

　　「呃……我已經現形了阿……」布魯托舉起手中的武器，卻突然感覺到身後有影子快速靠近。他頭也不回地向左猛跳，以厘米之差閃過了這個衝擊。那是剛剛那隻被他打昏的熊獸人！

　　「＠＃︿＠＄％＆＃＊！」熊人對著他怒吼，只是他完全聽不懂。但是熊人並沒有馬上停下來，而是一邊前進一邊回頭大叫。

　　「別玩了！瓦力！」龍人對著底下的熊人低吼，接著將金色的樂器舉到嘴邊。這應該就是他的武器吧，布魯托心想，雖然和他的龍嘴很不搭，卻不知道是怎樣的武器……

　　瓦力停下來，看了看周圍的環境，然後跑到左邊一個鐵桶後方五公尺處，咚地一聲把鐵桶撞飛，形成一條華麗的拋物線朝布魯托飛去。但是說實在，威力實在不大的樣子。布魯托慢慢看著鐵桶漸漸靠近，想著要不要故意被砸到呢？才剛想完前方突然傳來了單純的吹奏聲，然後……。

　　「轟！」整個鐵桶在布魯托面前瞬間炸開，不但形成強烈的風暴，裡面還摻雜著幾塊破鐵片，頓時把布魯托吹出了十公尺之外的地方，也在小腿和手臂留下幾道明顯的血痕。

　　「呃……這是什麼東西……」布魯托不敢置信地看著右手上的刮痕，想著他上一次受傷是什麼時候。似乎是好幾年前，大概是國小？幼稚園？那天雨下得很大，不顧視線模糊，固執地一直跑回家，只為了收看最喜歡的卡通影集。那時候一台車子從街道右側駛過來，想說應該過可以先過去，然後……。

　　布魯托晃了晃頭，接著發現另一個鐵桶又朝他飛來，這下沒有時間再思考下去，於是趕緊朝左邊跳離。這次鐵桶沒有爆炸，在地上彈了幾下後開始原地自轉起來。

　　藍龍的嘴巴一刻也沒有離開那個樂器，眼睛十分專注地看著底下的變化。由於他是站在較高的地方，對於戰場上的變化可說是一清二楚。龍人心想，必須要速戰速決，敵人的大軍已經越來越近，但是只要這個大患不解決，光明陣營就沒有獲勝的希望。他一眨眼，布魯托早已消失得無影無蹤。

　　「哼，雖然你會隱形，不過我也能抓到你。」龍人開始吹奏起口中的樂器，但與其說是吹奏，還不如說是在試音。這次跟剛剛一樣依舊是單音，只是音調上似乎比剛剛高了許多。不久後，他便用左手從口袋中抓起一串珠子，朝左手方的空氣灑去，緊接著又換回原本的音調……

　　那串珠子在空氣中猛烈地爆炸，在天空閃耀出燦爛的火光，周圍的塵土也被暴風給吹起。龍人隱約聽到輕輕的哀鳴聲，然後是重物摔在地上的聲音。

　　「那是我發明的震動球，看來效果還不錯。」放下手中的樂器後，他放心地呼了一口氣。接下來只要對付黑暗陣營的雜兵就好。身為元帥的護衛軍之一，在少了元帥跟大隊長後，這個重責大任自然就交付到最強的人手中……

　　龍人的思緒就到此為止了。因為他的後腦勺被狠狠地打了一下。他連叫一聲都來不及，就這樣從高地上滾下來，直接昏倒在平地。

　　布魯托拍一拍身上的灰塵，從地上直接站起來，看起來好像沒有受到很嚴重的傷。要是一般人被那種爆炸直接擊中，照理來說應該已經被炸得焦黑。「真可惜，他連解說武器的時間都沒有。」一旁的熊人看到頭目已經被解決，也只能落荒而逃。布魯托上前拿取立下大功的黑旋風，「呃……我想想，現在該怎麼做呢？」

　　＊＊＊

　　哈雷坐在樹上，一邊觀察著戰場的情況，一邊輕輕呼喚瑪娜。「……等戰爭結束之後，有什麼打算？」

　　「嗯？不知道，」瑪娜從樹梢回頭，望著她的老朋友，「憑直覺吧？」

　　「嗯……」哈雷將頭撇向左邊。瑪娜的直覺總是那麼準確，已經到了無庸置疑的地步。不過這跟他撇頭無關，現在的哈雷已經無法直視瑪娜的眼睛。「瑪娜，我有一個……很奇怪的請求。」

　　「嗯？」瑪娜看著哈雷，一陣風吹過她們面前，帶來一些泛黃的樹葉，「說吧。」

　　「可不可以……」哈雷還沒講完，卻聽到遠方傳來很強烈的爆炸聲，把她嚇了一跳。那是光明陣營的方向！

　　瑪娜猛地望著爆炸的方向，「那應該不是布魯托吧！」眼神有點擔心的神情。

　　「不是，他的氣場還在。」哈雷不急不徐地說，那句話還是等以後再說好了。「瑪娜，黑暗陣營的攻過來了。妳到底想怎麼做？」

　　「不知道，憑直覺吧？」瑪娜放心地轉向反方向，「走吧！」

　　兩人輕輕一跳，在樹林之間穿梭。樹枝和樹葉在他們身上磨擦，發出窸窸窣窣的聲音。不知道為什麼，他們感覺自己的體力跟速度，似乎比之前更好，動作也更流暢。天空的陽光透過樹葉把世界妝點成影子的拼布，顏色卻是越來越昏黃，像是漸漸熟透的橘子。無情戰火在瀕臨夜晚的時刻蓄勢待發。代表黑暗陣營的軍團，採取比較鬆散的隊形，由動作較快的先鋒部隊打頭陣，腳步輕盈地跳躍前進。後方則是主力部隊和一些大型載具。天空有三艘太空船，在上空待命準備空降支援。一名身穿漆黑盔甲的藍色龍人，手中握著單手劍，帶領著軍團前進，突然……

　　突然，地上冷不防地竄出一朵冰花，把龍人的腳狠狠固定住。「該死！這是什麼？」他驚訝地用劍嘗試砍碎這些冰，但是這些卻意外地堅固。他轉身望著身後的同伴，也是一個個被固定在地板上。

　　「放下你們的武器吧，你們已經走不掉了！」前方傳來瑪娜的聲音。她和哈雷從樹叢中走出來，冷冷地望著龍人。

　　「哼，憑什麼？你們摧毀了我們的建築物，還殺了我們的元帥，這筆帳要怎麼算啊？」龍人握緊手中的劍，似乎隨時準備發動攻勢。

　　「你們的元帥沒死。」哈雷冷靜地說，「我感覺到一陣強大的氣場，跟著光明陣營的元帥一起離開星球。那應該是你們的元帥。」

　　「說謊！騙子！」龍人怒吼，手中的劍也轉變成淡淡的紫色。「我要你們償命！」

　　瑪娜握緊手中的法杖，開始集中精神。哈雷也不想多說，舉起手中的冰劍。乾脆先把頑強份子冰起來，還比較好談判。
　　
　　「地炎斬！」令人意外地，一陣火光在瑪娜視線遠處爆發，竄過了藍龍人結冰的腳，接著成拋物線抬升，朝瑪娜等人飛去。「護盾術！」瑪娜再次施展她的得意技，不過這次卻直接擊碎護盾！他們趕緊各自向兩旁跳開，哈雷以釐米之差閃過了攻擊，但瑪娜的速度比較慢，左腳腳踝出現明顯的灼傷。

　　「好痛！」瑪娜跪倒在地上，「自然屬性跟火屬性是相剋的？一定是！治癒術！」她對自己施展法術，不過她沒發現敵人的腳都已經解除束縛。龍人以迅雷不急掩耳的速度衝向瑪娜，眼看就要將劍刺下……
　　
　　「……再等一百年吧。」哈雷召喚出冰牆，龍人狠狠地撞在上面，一陣強大的反作用力席捲全身。他還來不及站穩腳步，就被哈雷一劍斬下，成了一座冰雕。

　　瑪娜施完法後站起身，望著遠方逼近的敵人。那是一隻紅色的龍人，跟剛剛瘦小的藍色龍人相比，這隻龍人體型明顯壯碩許多。「不太妙，哈雷，我們的屬性都被他剋……」

　　「周圍陸陸續續把我們包圍了，大概有三十……五十隻。」哈雷舉起冰劍，他不知道一個人要打幾個才夠。「妳有好主意嗎？」

　　「有。」瑪娜靈光一閃，想到一個好方法，不過那需要布魯托的幫忙，「布魯托呢？」

　　「呃……在這。」布魯托在瑪娜前面現形，不過瑪娜沒有被嚇到。

　　「好。既然他們不相信，就讓他們看看吧！不過先把他解決再說。」瑪娜指著不遠處的龍人說。

　　「呃……」布魯托有點不耐煩，他才剛跑來這裡，想先休息一下。不過看著漸漸無法挽回的戰爭，似乎也沒有時間休息。「好吧！我要打十個！」

＊＊＊

　　天空從黃昏轉變成完全的黑夜。兩顆月亮在上空高掛著，溫柔地照耀著這片大地。光明與黑暗兩方軍團在一條河的兩端停了下來，呈現劍拔弩張的緊張情勢。

　　「即使正義的血染紅了河，也要擊敗你們黑暗陣營，以撫慰元帥的在天之靈！」

　　「我要用你們的血當酒，我要用你們的肉祭祀，我要你們血債血還！上阿！」兩邊的陣營互相叫囂著，只等帶隊者一聲令下……

　　「且慢！」「住手！」在河的正中央突然竄出一道光芒，並且從中發出兩個雄性的聲音。

　　「元帥在此，誰敢放肆？」其中一個對著光明陣營的軍隊嚴肅地吼著。鼓譟的軍隊瞬間安靜下來。

　　「你們難道不聽我的話了嗎？快把武器放下！」另一個也對著黑暗陣營，不過氣份卻是有點僵。

　　「布魯托！是女的！女的！」瑪娜邊集中施展漂浮術，邊擠出一點點精神力對上空低語。

　　「你是誰？」「你不是我們的元帥！」「現出原形！」黑暗陣營在此起彼落的叫囂聲中，又開始喧鬧起來。

　　「放肆！」布魯托努力用假聲發出細膩的聲音，不過那聲音假得很噁心，頓時黑暗陣營又陷入沉默。「咳咳！我有點感冒，所以聲音有點沙啞。」他決定將錯就錯。

　　「光明陣營的子民！放下你們的武器吧！我們沒有爭戰的必要！」哈雷對著前方大吼。在布魯托隱形的保護下，他們眼前只能看到向上照射的白光。順帶一題，那是布魯托背包裡的手電筒。

　　「黑暗陣營的士兵們！我們本來就是同一個星球的人阿！何必要同族之間互相殘殺呢？」布魯托也接著說。

　　底下兩邊的部隊開始竊竊私語。其中一個黑暗陣營的綠色龍人站了起來。「慢著，元帥不是說過光明陣營我們族群中思想偏差的一群，是需要被剷除的怪胎嗎？怎麼突然就變了？」周圍的龍人也頻頻點頭。

　　「誰是怪胎阿！」「可惡！殺光他們！」光明陣營的吼聲隔著河流轟了過來。

　　「不！這一切都是個誤會。」布魯托邊想台詞邊拖延時間，黑暗陣營的元帥也真夠偏激了，竟然想出這種說詞，「呃……事到如今，我就跟你們說出真相吧。其實這一切都是上層的命令。他們命令我侵占這座星球，而這道命令同時也下給光明陣營的元帥。於是在我們相互競爭之下，注意力也漸漸放在這裡。其實他們真正的目的，只是要我們挖掘這邊的金屬。這次我跟元帥離開星球，就是為了查證這一件壞消息。他們打算將這顆星球毀滅！因為這裡根本不存在金屬！」

　　「什麼？」「怎麼會？」

　　「她說的沒錯。」哈雷繼續說下去，「現在已經刻不容緩，我們必須立刻逃離這裡。」

　　「原來如此！」「元帥說的很對，我們快逃吧！」「是阿！」大家開始你一句我一句地討論起來，只有那隻綠色龍人還不死心。「讓我看證據。」

　　「阿？」布魯托吃驚的看著他。大家瞬間安靜下來，看著這隻大膽的綠色龍人會有什麼下場。

　　「證據。能夠證明你們就是元帥的證據。從頭到尾你們連露面的不肯，不知道在搞什麼神秘，我要怎麼相信你們？」

　　「有趣，你想怎麼測？」布魯托在空中狂汗不已，不過他還是故作鎮定。

　　龍人拿出一個小小的儀器，「我看這八成是光明陣營用來拖時間的爛招數。這是微型屬性測試機，要是元帥一定是暗屬性。我就不信你能解釋一切，接著！」

　　布魯托把儀器握在手上，上面有一個小小的按鈕和螢幕，他按了一下按鈕之後丟回去給龍人，「這下你滿意了？」

　　黑暗陣營的人湊上前去，小小的螢幕上面顯示的，正是完完全全的黑色。「這……這不可能！」龍人驚恐地看著儀器，手不斷地發抖。

　　「哼！本來你是該死的，不過念在今天我心情好，就免你一死。還有問題嗎？」

　　原本龍人慘白的臉，頓時閃出驚訝的神色「是……是！謝謝大元帥不殺之恩！」他趕緊跪在地上，眼睛留下感激的眼淚。

　　這時哈雷心想，不論是光明陣營還是黑暗陣營，都只是用不同的名目再殺人而已。所謂的正義根本就不存在，邪惡也只是唆使犯罪的引線。「好了，事不宜遲，大家撤退吧。我們先幫你們檔一檔。動作快。」

　　＊＊＊

　　一艘艘太空船駛離了星球，瑪娜和哈雷坐在一個高台上，看著一黑一白的月亮。真正勝利的不是黑暗陣營也不是光明陣營，根本不存在著勝利。每個人在戰爭中扮演的都是輸家，只是誰輸的多、誰輸的少。而生活在這顆星球上的住民，大概是輸得最慘的吧？哈雷望著白色的月亮，他真的不喜歡白色，那會勾起他不好的回憶，不過他覺得月亮真美，就跟瑪娜一樣……

　　「對了，哈雷，你剛剛不是要跟我說什麼？」瑪娜突然想起這件事，不假思索地脫口而出。

　　「嗯，」哈雷轉向瑪娜，「我想說……瑪娜，我愛你。」

　　風又再次吹過他們的臉龐，帶著淡淡夜晚的花香。瑪娜的答案，散逸在這片微冷的草地。一朵朵紫色的小花探出頭，此後這片世界將會十分溫暖，土地將再次獲得新生。沒有血戰、沒有紛爭、只存在著和平與微妙的平衡。

　　數年後，瑪娜決定定居在這裡，或許也是因為那晚的月光，白得很平靜。

　　＊＊＊

　　布魯托坐在黑暗之塔殘骸的正中央，想著這一天發生的故事。一切都發生得好快啊！這些竟然都只是一天之內發生的……。他想著，不知道這顆星球的其他地方怎麼樣？會不會還有其他殘存的龍人陣營？對他來說，這只是故事的開始，他可不想就這樣結束。他從包包中拿出之前穿的上衣，那是他跟史達的約定，不過他忘記拿相框後面的資料，這下要找到他的家人如同大海撈針。緊接著他拿出爸爸給的古書，他想起他的家人，也想起查查，不知道他們過得好不好？真想跟他們說一聲「我還活著。」最後，他拿起黑旋風，他的迴旋標武器。

　　「武器阿，你願意繼續陪我冒險嗎？我到底該怎麼做……？」

　　他將黑旋風丟了出去，那角度看似不會再飛回來，不過在到達某個定點後，它開始漸漸轉彎，轉彎，最後再次回到布魯托的手上。

　　布魯托懂了。這就是他的命運吧！

　　＊＊＊

　　那普‧伊提塔萊，一隻海豚獸人在月光下默默哭泣著。「耐特……嗚……耐特……」一艘艘太空船漸漸駛離，對許多人來說，這真的不是結束，而是新的開始。他拿起手中的三叉槍，用力地向前突刺……他的身影在月亮照耀下，反射出自信的光芒。

＊＊＊第一章　太空漫遊　完＊＊＊



－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
第二章預告！　

全新的編排模式

不再是一章就好幾個小節

哲：「要不然一章一百多個小節實在是太恐怖了。」


主角數量直線上升！生面孔與老面孔同時出現，舞台正是幾年後的未來！

第一章的隱藏角色，都將在未來一一登場！

合計十三隻主角，震撼讀者的閱讀極限！


yoyo的故事持續穿梭進行，故事中的故事，隱藏在主線裡的主線，誰才是小說真
正的主角？


真正的長篇故事，一個梗可能等到四年後都還沒有解答！

哲：「軍校太忙了。」


覺得這個作者太爛，寫作態度欠佳，文章空洞乏味，

歡迎批評指教，一個禮拜收一次的留言接收系統，等著大家的回應！

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

終於寫完啦ＸＤ！
開心(於是後面亂打了許多)

----------


## 幻兒

耶？結束了？（汗
感覺有點太快了...
不過我蠻喜歡兩個月亮的這個部份(筆記
布魯托裝女生也很好笑XDD

總之13位主角的故事互相會有牽連就是了對吧=W=
那一定會很有趣XD
但我只希望我時空別搞錯...這我很苦惱。
比如說有ＡＢＣＤＥＦＧＨＩＪＫＬＭ１３個時空
假如布魯托的時空是在Ｆ
下篇的時空在Ｇ
下下篇則在Ｃ這樣子...

還是說就是照順序出來呢？

說實在，我反而覺得YOYO的預告廣告寫的超棒XDXD
有吸引讀者的感覺噢！！

對了對了，跟你提一下：
我在網路上（忘記是狼版還是哪裡）
有看到一篇寫作教學，其中有一點是，
千萬別把招式名稱打出來，因為真正的打鬥過程中沒有時間讓你喊出招式的名字
不過我也不確定XD"我絕得滿有道理就是了。所以我想可以用後敘的方式來說明那個招式。

例如：

「噹啷！」可雅隨身攜帶的武器－青銅環立刻發出的清脆的碰撞聲，甚至漂浮在可雅的左右，並且隨著可雅的手而移動。照理說，以可雅的能力是無法用魔法操控那兩只圓環，所以秘密就是在圓環裡了：有水在青銅環裡面。可雅藉由操控水來控制圓環的移動，以達到她所想要的目的，因此，可雅替這個小技巧命名為「水空浮」。

可以參考看看=W=
當然，你也可以在文章尾端進行補充等，還有很多方法^W^
(話說這好像是從下章擷取一小段的 汗)

----------


## yoyo虎

> 比如說有ＡＢＣＤＥＦＧＨＩＪＫＬＭ１３個時空 
> 假如布魯托的時空是在Ｆ 
> 下篇的時空在Ｇ 
> 下下篇則在Ｃ這樣子...


沒...其實在下的意思是
每一隻角色都是主角
所以他們會一起冒險(眾：最好是這樣說的！！！！)

雖然有一點小筆誤
不過他們會在同一個時空冒險的
所以這點至少可以先澄清的

預告肯定是誇大其詞的

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

關於絕招的部分阿
覺得小幻說得還滿有道理的
之後都這樣寫囉
感謝小幻這次的回覆阿！
超大量的，
讓在下非常驚喜呢～

----------


## 時雨秋幻

不過氣份卻是有點僵 → 氛
無意間抓到的錯字‧ ‧

其實感覺結束得有些草率（茶）
有些地方可以稍微再做些鋪陳
不然最後那幾段會有種各自斷開的感覺"
尤其最後一段特別短又突兀這樣

所以結論是A→B加入→C.D加入→遇到E→……的累積式進行法?(誤
要一次寫一堆角色是很有勇氣，
不過最好確認腦力與毅力足以勝任
畢竟角色愈多的小說愈難順利完成，要寫得賣座更另當別論
至少我從自己那篇差點胎死腹中的文中得到了這樣的啟示。（默

----------


## yoyo虎

> 不過氣份卻是有點僵 → 氛
> 無意間抓到的錯字‧ ‧
> 
> 其實感覺結束得有些草率（茶）
> 有些地方可以稍微再做些鋪陳
> 不然最後那幾段會有種各自斷開的感覺"
> 尤其最後一段特別短又突兀這樣
> 
> 所以結論是A→B加入→C.D加入→遇到E→……的累積式進行法?(誤
> ...


感謝錯字...

恩= =
不過這篇故事本來就是沒什麼劇情...(汗)
感覺後面寫得有點太快，
也真的有點草率吧＝　＝

最後一段只是順便提到（喂）
反正是之後的角色

至於寫法就像時雨說的一樣～
是一直累積的，
毅力阿！在下最缺的還是時間＝　＝
反正小說總是會越寫越好的！

感謝時雨的回應
這是在下的動力來源呢～

----------


## a70701111

序章
嗯……給人覺得有很多部分需要改，不過已經寫了很長的部分，後面應該就會改很多了吧。
主角的想法好像是YOYO個人的想法。
這樣子做並不是不好，不過也不用一下子丟太多的奇怪東西出來，閉競讀者能夠接受的專有名詞還是一個解釋起來比較好。

第一章
布魯托會讓我想到大力水手裡面那個XD

這句：



> 「呃……我……」布魯托一時間也不知該如何反應。這不可能。 
> 　　 
> 「其實是有可能的。」白虎不急不徐地說，接著收手轉身走出門外。「仔細聽你學姊說話。」


角色並沒說『不可能』這三個字，白虎又怎麼可能回答『其實有可能的』？(除非對方會讀心術)

這篇我為一想問的是……
他們怎麼上太空船的？(這段直接跳過是有原因嗎？)

第二節
嗯……
好像有幕後黑手的樣子。
一個太空船的消失，基本上是掩蓋不過去的吧。
在爾，政府竟然一點動作都沒有？(好懦弱阿。)
還有人民對專業的反而比較不信任……
雖然不知道到原因，但這點就比較奇怪了。

第三節
有連接起來嗎？
感覺不到有接起來的巧合聲音。
雖然變化比我想像的還要快很多……
可是卻沒有感到驚訝跟詫異，應該是跟著劇情走。
如此的理所當然……
不過這篇，到後面會有少一個獸的BUG存在，就讓我接著看下去吧……

第四節
汗顏……
好吧這方面我就不說了。
雖然惡角總是令人驚訝，但還是個故事轉動的樞紐。
這是很多世界的組成？
可是這樣看起來格外的辛苦。
場景跳的時候，要多多注意……

第五節
幾乎跟序章的方式一樣……
我不知道算不算是說明接續的方式。
但是這樣子說的話，如果還是不懂的話，會不會更混亂？
看到目前，對於故事的穿插性，我大概理解到四個世界……
雖然其中都有致命性的設定存在……
先看下篇……

第六節
這接下去的詞意，還是一樣的模糊。
有時候會感覺到這故事的主軸到底是哪個？
如果說看不到主軸，使用了一大堆副軸，讀者也就不會很好抓。
這篇是以其中一個世界的說明文為主，不過基謝的部分還有待加強。

第七節
裡面的人物真的比較像是串場的，不過這篇我看不出來是哪一個世界的。
多軸方式常會發生的問題……
對於YOYO來說，這種事情會更辛苦。
已經看完第七篇，大約抓到YOYO之前的樣子，現在我就來看看吧。
這麼多時間之中到底有多少的改變啦……

第八節
真的出現光明與黑暗的問題了。
這種爭鬥到哪邊都不會有改變的樣子阿。
對於武器方面的使用，失去的能源一調回來就恢復？
這樣子的話戰爭要結束看來很難了阿。(先使用在恢復在馬上使用在馬上恢復……囧)
每個武器都有角色自己所想要的樣子……不過呢，要注意不要設定太超過。
能力強的太多，到後面吃土的可能性偏低的話，就從頭威到尾了阿XD

第九節
裝備方面其實不用每個都特別列出來……
我看的都花了……

既然覺得奇怪就盡量不要加。
後面再解說的時候會比你想的還要辛苦。
(小心中了後設定這樣子的東西)
雖然有點覺得這似乎會被跳過，但我還是繼續看。
戰鬥方面還是要練習過阿。

第十節
這怨念我就囧了……
我對自己設定的世界還不敢這麼的滿意。
因為一定會有錯誤跟BUG的地方。
武器還是一樣的神奇……因為這種樣子的情況，我想應該不多吧。
(反正是主角，就不要想太多。)
這樣接的方式，還是一樣會混亂哪……(個人對新手使用跳躍式寫法不是很贊同。這也只是個人觀點，目前到第十節，又應該會繼續下去。)

第十一節
咒語的部分有點是……魔獸+RO的統稱。
使用毛皮來看……(天生的怎麼辦？)
但話說……這樣子的城市之後一定會出問題。
雖然我並不知道那個世界有沒有『染料』這個東西……
使是有心刻意偽裝，感覺上很容易。

不用這麼刻意拉……
一下子劈倒的情況，只會更不適合而已。
先看下篇吧……

第十二節
真的掛掉了……
算啦，就像一位英雄閃閃發光的出現一下子就掛掉，然後主角以不可思議的能力還有初級才剛學會的法術敵過一位能馬上殺死訓練二十幾年將軍的人物。
連遊戲王卡招式都出來了……囧。
請魔王領上百張好人卡吧(發)

第十三節
對話方面的不知情……嗯……一樣是建議不要使用。
因為要是不知道要說什麼，讀者通常也不會想到。
之前XXXHOLIC也有這樣的小說形式，但我對這本XXXHOLIC小說版的評價真的是爛透了。
只有封面跟插圖好看而已，沒有像漫畫裡面至少有省思的範圍。
對話中一大堆的『符號』又不知道他們在講什麼，角色卻神奇的什麼都知道……(這才是最囧的地方)
這篇希望不要犯下這樣的錯誤，因為讀者並不知道他們到底要說什麼阿。

第十四節
題要不用寫也沒關係。
如果有問題去翻前章吧。
汗顏……大汗顏阿……
感覺上急著節尾，所以就用個很怪的方式結尾了。
我看在下一章節的話，我能說的就盡亮說。
還是恭喜YOYO

看完了全部，這算是屬於生澀的文章。
並沒有很多的構思，人物跟劇情也要加強。
多看別人的作品還有書籍，應該能夠多幫助到你瞜。
YOYO要多加油阿，希望下一章不會再看到這樣子方式。

BY.小迪 2009/5/20

----------


## yoyo虎

感謝小迪版主把在下的小說看過一遍~
其實在下的文筆是已知的問題，
不過對於世界的設定，卻一直不太能抓到問題的重點，
只是覺得寫起來很累，又有很多要考慮的事情......
這點大概是當初沒想到的吧= =
這時候，就覺得能自創一個世界觀真的很厲害阿！

其實因為劇情都是用高中的腦袋想的，
沒有仔細重新推演過，
不過這些其實都是藉口啦＝　＝
很多東西都在腦中漏掉了...
說實在，時間並不會精進在下的文筆（在軍校是退化的）

不過對於致命性的設定倒是很好奇= =
如果是致命的就盡量避免...恩

好險下一章還沒貼= =!
趕快來去改進...
感謝小迪版主這麼詳細的回文，
讓在下受益良多

----------


## yoyo虎

第二篇　鑰匙，火龍與木門

＊＊＊第一章　莉莉號＊＊＊ 

第一節	
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　馬魯思．福拉爾，一隻有著橙色毛皮的老虎獸人，躺在床上反覆玩弄著左手的模型太空船。他現在正位於主星唯一的衛星──龍鱗上的太空總校，也就是自從三年前克爾號失事的那場意外後，幾乎沒有什麼人會想要讀的這間學校。克爾號的失事，對社會造成很大的震盪。事實上，在後來的三年內，就有二十架人工衛星遭竊，三艘太空船憑空消失在螢幕的雷達上。求知慾跟求生慾在歷史的軌跡上擺動。「與其苟安，還不如勇敢面對！」這是所有人類和獸人，經過三年反覆思索後的抉擇。接著便是莉莉號的誕生。

　　馬魯思讓手中的模型在房間內飛翔。以主星的大地母神命名，莉莉號花費六年的時間打造及改裝，號稱當今最堅固的太空船。擁有先進的防護罩系統，雖然十分消耗電力，不過只要開啟就絕對沒有任何武器能夠損傷船體。船的兩側設有四架機關砲，底部則是飛彈發射器，能夠給予侵略的敵人重創。其飛彈的威力據說連一台戰車都能夠直接摧毀。馬魯思對這些資訊瞭若指掌，因為這是當今能夠飛上太空的唯一太空船。今年，他十八歲。原本尚在實習階段的他，是沒有機會參與莉莉號首航的。但是他的確有資格，也可以說是少數還自願登上太空船，並且熟悉這艘船的太空人。
　　
　　這是一場和死神的賭注。

　　馬魯思在學校的體能狀況並不算是挺好，唯有短跑的速度還不錯，一百公尺只有十秒多。此外，馬魯思在機械學上特別得心應手，所以他也是這次船艦上負責維修的人員。和他搭擋的還有另外一個，而現在，他就在等這名搭擋。距離出發只剩下半個小時，他也太慢了……。

　　說時遲那時快，從馬魯思寢室門外傳來敲門聲。「小傢伙？你在裡面嗎？」語氣聽起來十分有精神。

　　「我……」還沒說完，門就被外面的人推開，衝進來把馬魯思抱在懷裡。

　　「小傢伙！你怎麼還在睡大頭覺阿？我們快要遲到囉！」他用粗壯的手臂，把馬魯思壓得緊緊的。

　　「明明就是你要我在這邊等你的！」馬魯思不悅地抱怨，小小的虎尾巴卻不自覺地開始左右擺動。對馬魯思來說，他就像是一位很重要的親人。事實上，他是一名人類，名字叫做厄司。雖然今年才二十五歲，外表卻看起來很老。他跟馬魯思一樣，都是自願要參與這項任務的。至於原因，馬魯思問過幾次，他卻說時機到了自然會跟他講明。

　　厄司把馬魯思放下，靜靜看著他手中的太空船模型。「嗯？莉莉號……莉莉號……對了！今天提早十五分鐘出發，所以我們趕快去吧！」

　　馬魯思差點暈倒。「這麼重要的事怎麼現在才說啊？這下真的要遲到了！」他急忙地將模型塞進隨身攜帶的背包，跟著他的搭擋開始狂奔。

　　＊＊＊

　　「三……二……一……發射！」隨著底下人們的歡呼，莉莉號載著喜悅和希望起飛。銀白色的外殼在太陽的照耀下，就像閃耀著水光的白鳥，在名為宇宙的大海中翱翔。馬魯思坐在艙內的椅子上，看著窗外的衛星藍鱗。這顆衛星像一顆閃著藍光的水晶球，好似在預言著什麼。想到這他忍不住打了一個寒顫，不過由於當時機艙劇烈的晃動，也許連他自己都沒有發覺。

　　過幾分鐘後，厄司檢查完船艙大致的狀況，從馬魯思身後走過來。「小傢伙，差不多要去睡覺囉！」

　　「好吧……」馬魯思離開前又望了主星一眼。上面批著一層層的死灰。那些都是金屬，冷冰冰的金屬。

　　他跟著厄司走到船艙的後方，那裡擺放的是被稱作睡眠機器的設備。由於要節省糧食的準備，對這些屬於機動性質的維修人員來說，最好的方法就是陷入長時間的睡眠狀態，等到有需要時再將他們喚醒。這個儀器的外型像一顆橫躺的蛋，裡頭擺放著柔軟的床鋪。床上並沒有被子，因為在感覺到冷之前，就會陷入深層的睡眠中。他望著同樣是灰色的睡眠機器，突然覺得胃有點不舒服。「我可以先吃點東西嗎？」

　　「哈哈！小傢伙肚子餓啦！」厄司一邊設定儀器，一邊拍一拍底下的床墊。「嗯！沒關係，這個床墊很軟。」

　　馬魯思無奈地笑了笑，再次往窗邊靠去。宇宙的黑跟他想像中有一點點不一樣，那是很深很深的黑，看起來真的就像沒有盡頭一樣。周圍點綴的星星，看起來也只不過像是如同一粒粒白色的塵土，難以想像星星也是會發光發熱的另一顆太陽。他覺得還有好多東西可以看喔，真希望能夠一直站在這裡。等等，那個是……？

　　「睡覺啦！」厄司從後面把馬魯思抱起來，把他強行架離。
　　
　　「等一下！我還想多看一下子！」馬魯思心中的好奇心將他徹底駕馭，只是厄司的力氣完全掌控了情況。不久之後，他就被安穩地放在儀器裡面。

　　「現在，趕快睡覺吧！」厄司將馬魯思的睡眠機器闔上。
　　
　　「等等！」馬魯思大叫。「什麼時候會醒來？」

　　「嗯？除非太空船壞掉，等你醒來時已經到家囉！」

　　「不行！我還想要看看其他星球！拜託嘛！」馬魯思苦苦哀求他。厄司沒有辦法，只好答應他在進入可看見其他星球的視野時，會請同事幫忙叫醒他。馬魯思這才乖乖躺在機器內。

　　安頓完天生好動的小老虎後，厄司自己也躺進睡眠機器，對著內建的收音系統輕聲交談，「等等就麻煩你了，德士。把那個小傢伙叫醒吧，他會很感激你的。」

　　「哈哈，我才不需要那隻老虎的感謝。需要我也把你叫醒嗎？」從儀器內部傳來德士有些沙啞的嗓音。

　　「嗯，麻煩你了。」厄司閉上眼，想著待會馬魯思醒來時的表情。一定是帶著興奮的笑容吧？想到這他也忍不住微笑。

　　「睡眠儀器預備，啟動。」兩台機器同時傳出這樣的聲音，如同冰箱的冷卻聲也跟著響起。馬魯思想著，不知道他會不會作夢呢？如果會作夢，他希望不要是那個恐怖的夢。那是他一生中永遠無法補救的痛。他一邊想，一邊享受著漸漸襲來的睡意，安穩地躺著。

　　＊＊＊

　　馬魯思再次站在那棟熟悉的豪宅前面。是夢吧？他努力想要使自己醒來，可是他知道這一次大概不行。

　　在他的眼前，一隻橙色老虎獸人手握鑰匙，臉上充滿著急，從一間豪宅中衝出來。馬魯思知道，那就是三年前的他。「不行！別過去！」他對著小時候得自己喊著，不過一點效果也沒有。接著畫面中的他就如同任何電視都會出現的情節一般－－是連他自己都覺得很蠢的情節－－華麗地跌倒了，手中的鑰匙也以圓滑的拋物線掉進水溝。
　　 
　　有好幾次，馬魯思都希望自己不曾跌倒。這是第幾次了？他感覺到自己的臉頰再次被淚水滋潤。
　　
　　畫面中的老虎努力將手擠進水溝蓋，不久後摸到一股強烈的流水，幾乎要把他的手也沖走。除此之外他什麼也摸不到，什麼也沒有。 

　　老虎再也忍不住，就這樣跪在地上哭了起來。馬魯思也在哭，他真的好恨自己的愚蠢。

　　接著，畫面中的老虎跑向一旁往下的樓梯，看來是通往豪宅的地下室。樓梯不長，而盡頭有一扇寫滿怪異符號的木門，上面則掛著一道古老的鎖。「開門！叔叔！求求你開門啊！」但是木門沒有回應。最後，他跪在地板上，絕望地大吼。

　　畫面陷入一片黑暗，接著從中央慢慢閃出一道火柱。火柱並不是直直往上，而是呈現螺旋狀地盤升。那外型看起來，就像是一條火焰包覆著的粗繩子。馬魯思慢慢靠近火柱，接著在底下，他發現了一把鑰匙。那是他叔叔給的鑰匙！他伸手拿出鑰匙，鑰匙似乎因為被火燒過而呈現淡淡紅色的光澤。他繼續仔細研究這把鑰匙的外型......

　　「刷！」睡眠機器的蓋子瞬間被打開。馬魯思從夢中回到現實，疲倦地眨了眨眼。望著漸漸從模糊轉為清晰的天花板，他用還有點遲鈍的虎掌摸了摸臉頰，很意外地竟然是乾的。就在他準備好要起身時，機器外冷不防地竄出一個綠色的身影。那並不是厄司，也不是德士。事實上，他怎麼看都不像是這艘太空船上的工作人員。馬魯思吞了吞口水，緊張的感覺將他從睡夢中徹底喚醒。那是一隻綠色的龍人。
　　
　　就在今天，他們成為第五艘被襲擊的太空船。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
未完待續

在連續假期偷偷貼的新篇......

嗯！以下是提問時間～
在下的文筆真的很容易有錯誤，
不過相比之下，
劇情或是世界觀設定的問題，
似乎更多阿.......嗯

總之，請多指教囉～

----------


## 幻兒

不知道為什麼，
這篇的故事內容比上一篇的更吸引我XDD
且看完之後就覺得YOYO的腦袋滿讓我覺得不可思議，
是從一個星球到另外一個星球的故事！
這是一個比較少見的劇情，因該吧。(被毆)

話說，怎麼好像壞角色大多都是龍(汗
作者偏好！？來隻老虎當壞人吧。（被YOYO毆)

期待下篇~

----------


## yoyo虎

恩?比較吸引小幻嗎~~
謝謝小幻囉XD

其實原本也沒打算架構星球這個體系，
可是因為在下腦袋中的每一個故事
背景設定都差太多了＝　＝
有些沒有人類，有些沒有魔法，有些沒有科技......等等
所以後來才用這種麻煩的方法把他們串起來
其實應該還是有其他方法的＝　＝

另外壞人都是龍...是劇情設定
這個解答大概要等到第二篇...
寫到二十幾章之後才會解答吧?(被揍)

大致上是因為黑暗星設定上沒有獸人
所以龍人是人類造的這樣

不過沒有老虎當壞人絕對是私心

----------


## a70701111

第二篇 鑰匙，火龍與木門
每一篇的開頭，似乎都是新的開始(我之前好像也說過)，之後應該要想辦法連接起來吧。好不容易加上的新章，好好的寫吧。
建議不要設定太大，對於新的世界也是……
以一個抓不準的人來說是挺困難的(木前我自己也是)，不過要挑按的話我也不會反對喔。有挑戰才有進步。
目前這篇是新的開頭，所以還在腦內建構中。
下篇加油吧！！

----------


## yoyo虎

> 第二篇 鑰匙，火龍與木門
> 每一篇的開頭，似乎都是新的開始(我之前好像也說過)，之後應該要想辦法連接起來吧。好不容易加上的新章，好好的寫吧。
> 建議不要設定太大，對於新的世界也是……
> 以一個抓不準的人來說是挺困難的(木前我自己也是)，不過要挑按的話我也不會反對喔。有挑戰才有進步。
> 目前這篇是新的開頭，所以還在腦內建構中。
> 下篇加油吧！！


嗯= =
一直都有連接起來的(因為是同一個宇宙)
這次在下會更嚴謹地寫的，
有了前次的經驗，
這次真的有種重新開始的感覺阿（重獲新生）

其實上次的寫法真的太混亂了，
一次有三個世界在轉換（或者五個＝　＝），
這次我就專心寫一個世界吧，
感謝小迪版主的回覆

----------


## yoyo虎

> *全彈，一齊發射。*
> 
> 好啦= =只有一顆回文彈被擊發。
> 
> 其實光以第一章來說，很奇怪，total五萬字卻有種結束的很草與找不到重點的感覺，該怎說呢，前期速度與角色鋪陳掌握不錯，但是從太空船的劇情與最後元帥&兩軍對陣，速度實在是太快，感覺沒把角色間的互動更深刻的帶出來。
> 
> yoyo本身寫法本來一直都比旅夢更有童話故事的味道在，一方面想探討稍微有深度如善與惡，但另一方面用這種方式描寫的話，現在yoyo還沒辦法很好的融在一起。
> 
> 筆觸力道尚不足，純搔到癢處罷了，囧。
> ...


嗯...感覺上，
劇情真的有點亂了陣腳，
不過後面的劇情很難寫阿～
因為打架比起聊天要考慮更多＝　＝
也算是賺經驗吧...

感覺巴查剖析得很深刻阿
這次在下會好好寫的，
升上二年級，時間也變多了，
嗯～

在下真的很需要指導阿!
好險有板上那麼多老師指教~
感謝巴查

話說有機會是可以重寫的ＸＤ
不過感覺那好花時間（而且劇情其實還是會差不多）
所以就讓故事繼續下去吧！

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節 
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　「哇！」馬魯思基於本能反應開始大叫。那名龍人先是笑了笑，接著將他的手伸出來。那是一把大刀。馬魯思開始努力想要逃開，可是睡眠機器的後遺症就是，剛醒來時會有短暫的僵硬期。他感覺到，身體裡的血液還是冰冷的。

　　「哈哈！死吧！」龍人將刀子揮下，然而這一刀卻是硬生生砍在機器的蓋子上！馬魯思在亂動的同時，手肘碰到了牆壁上緊急關閉蓋子的按鈕，於是在千鈞一髮之際拯救了他。

　　馬魯思的心跳開始加速，而且像是體內有一座火爐一般，他的身體很快地回暖。他心想，接著應該要怎麼做？身邊手無寸鐵，勝算幾乎是零，不久之後大概就會成為刀下亡魂了吧？此時，蓋子又開啟了，睡眠機器的電路也被切掉。一隻綠色的爪子將他整個抓出來。

　　這隻綠色的龍人看著這隻尚稱年幼的老虎獸人，想著要用什麼方式把它煮來吃。但是這隻老虎開始又踢又打的，雖然完全沒有殺傷力，不過還是先一刀給他個痛快吧？他將握著大刀的手再次舉起。

　　「等等！」馬魯思用出他最後的力氣，決定孤注一擲。「可以完成我最後的心願嗎？」

　　「嗯？什麼？」龍人有點不悅的反問。

　　「在死前，我想要再喝一口西瓜汁，那是我最喜歡喝的飲料，」馬魯思指著角落的櫃子，「就放在那裡，可以嗎？」

　　「哈哈，好阿！」龍人抓著他走到櫃子。那個櫃子有點矮，所以龍人稍微蹲下身體。然後，為了要打開櫃子，他只好先把刀子放下。
　　
　　就在他打開櫃子的時候，一個拳頭從櫃子裡竄出來，把龍人整個打飛，握著馬魯思的手也跟著放開。那是一個假的彈簧拳頭，是馬魯思在跟厄司在船上玩捉迷藏時偷偷加裝的。老虎見計謀得逞，趕緊往門口跑去，想不到那裡還有一個握著狼牙棒的龍人！他用腳把老虎踹倒在地，再用狼牙棒緊緊壓著他。

　　「死小鬼，跟我玩陰的？」被拳頭打飛的龍人，很快又撿起他的大刀，並抵在小老虎的喉嚨。「這次，你真的死定了！」

　　「等一下！我記錯了，是左邊的櫃子才對……」

　　「把我當白痴阿！去死吧！」龍人憤怒地將大刀高舉，銀色的刀面把光反射在馬魯思的眼睛。難道，他的一生就這樣結束了嗎？這就是他的命運嗎？他想起家人，爸爸、媽媽、還有最敬愛的叔叔。他想起學校，早知道就不上這艘太空船，待在平地繼續深造教育，明明會有很大的機會遭到船難，幹嘛還硬要上來？他還想起沒有讀完的「星星、太陽、月亮」，那是敘述太陽之子克爾、大地母神莉莉、以及月亮之子士德的故事書。因為士德的種族同樣是老虎，所以一直很想看完。然後是厄司跟其他船上的同事，也許大家會一起上天堂吧？這樣也好，至少還有人照應。想到這他望著厄司的睡眠機器，厄司竟然還安穩地睡在裡面，絲毫不受影響。為什麼只有我的命運這麼悲慘……

　　「刷！」馬魯思的畫面陷入一片黑暗。他感覺到身體漸漸變冷，還有點冰。他感覺到身體再次觸碰到地板。過不久，他的靈魂就會脫離身體了吧？他的故事，就要在這裡畫下不完美的句點。對了，還沒喝到西瓜汁……
　　
　　過了很久，他感覺地板實在是太過冰冷，於是他偷偷睜開眼，看見那裡有一個白色的身影，似乎正在看著他。「你……是來接我的天使嗎？」馬魯思揉了揉眼睛，對著前面的白色身影問道。不過他感覺這個天使散發一些寒冷恐怖的氣息。

　　「……不是。」白色的身影回答了他。馬魯思接著發現，眼前漸漸清晰的身影，竟然轉變成一隻老虎獸人！那是一隻白虎！

　　白虎獸人手中握著淡藍色半透明的劍，環顧四周。他心想，現在地上只剩下龍人冰塊，暫時可以保持在安全的狀態。「布魯托，走吧。」

　　「嗯，」從空氣中傳來另一個聲音。馬魯思翻身，發現只能看到牆壁，「呃……你先不要亂跑喔！」

　　「好……」馬魯思對著牆壁回應，白虎見狀就直接走出去。剛剛到底是怎麼回事？他們是誰？為什麼會出現在這裡？為什麼牆壁會說話？他有很多問題想要問，可是現在大概暫時問不到。他思索了一下，然後想起厄司，還是先把厄司叫起床再說吧？想到這他爬向睡眠機器，開始幫厄司解凍。

　　＊＊＊

　　白虎將一路上的龍人都斬成冰塊後，走向這艘太空船的艦長室。在確認過心靈之光的分布後，只剩最後一個敵人。他到了門口後想要拉開門，後來發現這是電動的。「……有進步。」他邊說邊按下按鈕。

　　「可惡！去死！」門才打開一半，聲音就伴隨著閃光就從裡面爆出來，把艦長室外面連門外一起吞沒。哈雷並沒有想到有這一段，不過他的眼前自動出現一層薄薄的光壁，把這攻擊完全阻擋住，所以他沒有受到任何傷害。

　　「……果然很準。」白虎邊自言自語邊往前走，艦長室裡面除了有些零亂的擺設，大致上看起來是很高級的，雖然有些已經被染上了血跡，失去他原本美麗的色澤。而最後一個敵人，一隻手握手槍的綠色龍人，正驚恐地望著他。

　　「惡魔！白色惡魔！離我遠一點！」龍人開始失去理智地往後退，不過他很快就跌倒在地。他猛地一看，又發現一隻白狼獸人，不知道是怎麼出現的。「哇！妖怪！惡靈！魔鬼！救命啊！」

　　「呃……你話很多耶，這大概是我遇過最聒噪的頭頭。要怎麼處置？」白狼轉過頭望著他的同夥，「殺了他？」

　　「不！」龍人似乎從瘋狂狀態中平復，開始苦苦哀求白狼，「求求你，別殺我，我會給你很多好處，我有很多很多錢！你喜歡錢吧？還是你要房子？寶物？我都可以給你！」

　　「呃……」狼獸人搔搔頭，「寶物嘛，我想我有比寶物更珍貴的東西了。房子嘛，我現在都住太空船。至於錢嘛，老實說沒有什麼東西是我拿不到的……」

　　「……別說了。」白虎舉起冰劍，其實心裡卻是很想笑。這個舉動讓龍人再次陷入瘋狂。他邊大吼邊罵著不堪入耳的髒字，同時一步步被逼到窗邊。其中在講到「畜牲」這個字的時候，白虎的臉好像抽動了一下。

　　就在抵達窗邊之後，龍人突然從瘋狂的狀態陷入寂靜。「……告訴你們，」他用冷靜的口吻對兩個白色的動物說，「我叫密斯托辣，最好記住這個名字。我會來報仇的，給我小心點！」說完，他從身體裡拿出一瓶藥水，喝下去後從消失在房間內。
　　
　　「呃……跑了嗎？」狼人看著窗外問他的搭擋。

　　「嗯，做事吧。」冷酷的虎獸人收起冰劍，轉身離開艦長室。

　　＊＊＊
　　
　　馬魯思一直坐著看守厄司的睡眠機器。突然間，船艙開始劇烈地搖晃，馬魯思趕緊抓著睡眠機器的邊緣，才不至於失去平衡。「天阿！發生什麼事了？」
　　
　　緊接著一隻白狼急急忙忙衝進來，「快！我們要走囉！沒時間了！」他試著把馬魯思拉起來。但是老虎卻緊抓著機器不放。

　　「等一下！還有厄司！」馬魯思用盡力氣抵抗拉扯。
　　
　　「呃……人類？我是不反對啦……」白狼有些無奈地放手，把厄司抱起來。然而這名人類還不是普通地重。「快！去廁所！」

　　「廁所？為什麼？」才剛問完，又是轟隆一聲，整艘太空船似乎開始傾斜。

　　「別問了！快去阿！」白狼抱著厄司，示意他先走。在馬魯思走出去後，他也開始往廁所移動。「好重……」

　　馬魯思一路上一攤血跡都沒看到，也沒有剛剛結成冰塊的龍人。也許其他同事都沒事吧？他一邊想，一邊走到廁所前並打開門。令他意外的是，門後竟然不是馬桶，而是另一個空間，感覺挺新奇的。「哇！這到底是怎麼辦到的？」他開始研究起附近的牆壁。

　　「呃……別看了！快進去！」馬魯思的思續被後方遙遠的聲音打斷。他趕緊跑到前面跟地板花色不一樣的區域。緊接著，白狼抱著厄司從他右手邊的牆壁鑽了出來，臉上滿頭大汗。他輕輕把厄司放下之後，快速地按下艙門的關閉按鈕。莉莉號的空間就這樣在眼前消失。「呃……該死，哈雷不會還在裡面吧？」

　　「……我在這。」白虎冷不防地從旁邊的房間走出來。

　　「嗯，上帝保佑你！」白狼開始哈哈大笑，接著轉身面向橙色的老虎，「嗯，你現在正位於全宇宙最棒的太空船，『空行者號』。我們是維護宇宙和平的巡航隊。歡迎來到這艘船上，我是布魯托，請多指教。」布魯托伸出右手，準備和眼前的老虎認識認識。不過他得到的回應是從肚子發出來的咕嚕聲。

　　「對不起……」馬魯思害羞地揉了揉肚子，接著跟布魯托握手，「我是馬魯思，太空總校三年級的學生，請多指教。」

　　「嗯，太空總校阿！其實我也……嗯？」布魯托又笑了笑，不過卻看見哈雷對他使了個兇狠的眼色，要他先不要說出去，「呃……不如我們先去吃個飯吧？」

　　馬魯思微微地點點頭。「對了，厄司要怎麼辦？還有其他人呢？剛剛那些龍人又是誰阿？」馬魯思一次丟出三個問題，讓布魯托當場傻住。

　　「呃......人類就……」布魯托露出有些為難的表情，因為哈雷又擺出不悅的臉色，「就先安置在那間房間吧！那邊有一張舒服的床。至於其他問題，等到了餐桌再一一解答囉！」

　　馬魯思再次點頭。突然間，他瞥見窗外有一個熟悉的物體。那是莉莉號！他簡直不敢相信自己的眼睛！這樣一個偉大、創世紀的科技產物，面對變化多端的宇宙，依然是不堪一擊。他難過地望著殘骸，卻也慶幸自己還活著。如同白鳥一般的莉莉號，如今像是白鯨，依舊十分美麗地往海洋深處下沉。那是不是也代表夢想越來越遠了呢？想著想著，莉莉號竟猛烈地爆炸，發出強大的閃光後便屍骨無存。

　　哈雷慢慢地走到馬魯思身邊，「結束，同時也是新的開始。」

　　空行者號，如今也像一隻水鳥，朝著名為未來的航道，開始飛翔。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

這次的第一章很短喔～
話說標題都沒有統一阿＝　＝
感覺很混亂......

也許前面的要統一改一下標題吧？

雖然盡量把步調放慢了，
不過莉莉號還是出場六千字就爆炸了＝　＝！
真恐怖......

寫法雖然還不純熟，
不過會越寫越好的！
至少這次，不會有跳躍性的畫面了～

請多多指教囉～

----------


## a70701111

第二節
跳太兇還是不會有很好的成效。
這次也是龍族當壞人阿……
而且是萬年壞人版本的老梗XD
這一來一回的畫面，至少有接起來。
標題方面就試著改改看吧……

----------


## yoyo虎

ＴＯ　小迪版主

萬年壞人老梗？！
不行在下不要老梗啊（炸）

不過龍族當壞人，
真的是有原因的啦～

標題的話～
有機會再改囉～
最近用電腦的時間可能會有點少...

----------


## 幻兒

喔喔，兩個人突然出現了！
瑪娜呢？
該不會再煮晚餐等哈雷回家吧WWW(被轟

或許是YOYO的生活習慣，
所以老梗出現的機率很多？
不然YOYO的故事還不錯呢=W=

總之加油啦～期待角色全出來的那天ＸＤ＂
話說，ＹＯＹＯ是所有出現過的主角都是１２位角色內的嗎？

----------


## yoyo虎

其實原本是有解說他們為何會出現的，
不過後來礙於敘事觀點，
這段落被我刪掉了，
下一章再補上好了

只是很好奇...
老梗出現的機率
跟生活習慣有關係嗎= =|||
不過就連我自己也不知道哪些是老梗...這樣

最後，關於最後一個問題，
不是＝　＝
（可見預告有點虎爛）
剩下出場的，除了之前那個莫名其命的最後一段之外，
都是新的了（被打爆）

像是波特就不會出場（如果大家還記得他是誰的話）

----------


## yoyo虎

宣傳！！！首篇新增時空門！！

＊＊＊第二章　空行者號＊＊＊ 

第一節 
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　空行者號以優雅的姿態，在平靜的宇宙中滑翔。在布魯托的隱蔽能力下，沒有人能夠偵察到這艘透明的太空船。此時空行者號的船員，加上剛剛遇難的老虎馬魯思以及人類厄司，正朝著一個固定的方向悄悄前進。無聲無息，卻也透露出一股緊張的壓迫感，令人屏息。

　　此刻馬魯思坐在餐桌前，看著眼前一些很奇特的食物。在布魯托的介紹下，他一一品嘗了三杯咕咕鳥、糖醋滑溜溜魚、飛牛排、以及炸銀星菇。此外還有看起來十分有趣的藍蘋果和白橘子。馬魯思一邊問著布魯托這些食物的名稱及由來，一邊高興的吃著。

　　「這些藍色的蘋果阿，是在一個火山島上發現的，那裡從海上看過去，所有東西都是藍色的，連火山裡面的岩漿都是藍色的喔！」布魯托十分興奮地解說這些食物。他們之前的冒險故事，此刻終於出現一個聽眾，他當然要好好把握這個機會。

　　「嗯……」馬魯思一口咬下蘋果，那個味道感覺甜中帶有一些淡淡海水的鹹味，十分清爽可口，「真想要親自去一趟呢！」

　　「可以阿！不過那裡會有點危險。我們之前在那邊遇到一隻奇怪的藍色大鳥，從尾巴直接把我叼走了呢！不過沒關係，我們船上有一個神奇法寶，保證可以……」布魯托說到一半，靜靜坐在一旁的白虎哈雷突然咳了一聲，再一次把布魯托打斷。「呃……好吧，這事姑且不說。對了，你還有一個人還沒認識呢！」

　　「嗯？是誰阿？」馬魯思喝了一口水，靜靜將水杯放在餐桌上。

　　「我們這艘船的女船長，瑪娜，」布魯托從餐桌上輕輕站起來，「她是一個桃紅色的龍獸人，而且她什麼都知道，所以其他問題就交給她來解答吧！走，我帶你過去。」

　　在結束餐點後，三人開始往艦長室移動。布魯托走在最前面帶路，殿後的則是哈雷。馬魯思走在中間，左顧右盼地看著周圍的擺設或著房間。不過這艘船上的走廊幾乎沒有擺設，大部分都是白白的牆面。房間的門也都是緊閉的，只有經過唯一一個例外。他從半開的門往裡面望去，擺設的色調大體上是淡淡的藍色，有點像是天空的藍，或者是更淡的……

　　「……那是我的房間。」哈雷不慌不忙地走過去，伸出手將門輕輕拉上，「走吧。」

　　「對不起……」馬魯思有點困窘地道歉。哈雷輕輕地搖搖手，示意他繼續前進。

　　在通過往上的階梯後，三人到達了一個獨立的艙門。「瑪娜，我帶新朋友來了喔！」布魯托輕敲三下鋁製的艙門後呼喊著他的同伴。

　　「嗯，進來吧！」從裡面傳來優美的聲音。說完布魯托門也不開，從中間直接穿了過去。馬魯思先是一愣，突然他像是鼓起勇氣似的，直直往門走去。果不其然，他因為碰撞的反作用力，反而被撞倒在地。

　　「好痛……」馬魯思輕揉他的額頭。後方的哈雷則伸出手，將艙門往左拉開，「嗯？謝謝……」

　　走近艦長室後，馬魯思發現裡面的擺設比外面豐富許多。首先最明顯的，應該是那一片異常寬廣的大窗戶。他幾乎將這間房間一半的牆面都包覆起來，當然也包括左右的牆壁。次之的大概是盆栽，這間房間少說有十幾盆花和樹，大部分種在靠正門口的地上，看起來綠意盎然充滿生氣。不過，有一盆花被擺放在玻璃窗右方交接處的角落。那盆花是白色的，花朵看起來小小的，看來似乎還沒綻放。馬魯思仔細地盯著這盆花。為什麼只有這盆花要靠在玻璃窗旁呢？

　　「那盆是星光彼岸，是在狹縫之島發現的植物。」從桌子上突然傳來剛剛優美的聲音，馬魯思趕緊將頭轉向中間的大桌子。如同布魯托所形容的，後面坐著一個氣質高雅的龍獸人，此時正靜靜看著他。「在狹縫之島，每天會隨機從各個時空傳送一件物品。這種植物很特殊，必須依靠星光的能量才會開花，過強的光線則會導致枯死，必須小心照料。」

　　「嗯……」馬魯思心中開始佩服起眼前這位女艦長，她一定知道很多事情。「那……這個呢？」他伸出手指向右邊紅葉綠花的植物。

　　「這個……我想還是留到以後再解釋吧！」女艦長開始把玩起桌上的一根木棍。那是一根頂部有著漩渦狀圖案的法杖，曾經陪伴著她渡過一場場冒險。「首先，馬魯思，我必須很抱歉的跟你說……你跟厄司，就是莉莉號所有的生還者了。其他船員已經不幸罹難。」

　　怎麼會？馬魯思完全沒有心理準備會聽到這個消息，這實在太突然……「我還以為……大家都被救起來了……」

　　「嗯，不過我們還是慢了一步。」瑪娜在這邊停頓下來，看著馬魯思低頭望著地板，表情有些落寞。哈雷和布魯托則是靜靜站在一旁，不發一語。

　　「……所以，你們打算送我跟厄司回去嗎？」馬魯思對著地板，硬是擠出了這個問題。

　　「嗯，這由你們決定。不過我想，這大概是你最後一次踏入外太空。經過這次事件，往後五十年的時間，將不會再有任何太空船發射。」

　　「……」馬魯思的頭越垂越低，他覺得這位女艦長大概是個急性子，所以才會把真相一次都說出來，「我……我們還有其他選擇嗎？」

　　「有。加入我們，成為巡航隊的一員。」

　　「巡航隊……從來就沒聽過，難道說……」馬魯思突然驚訝地抬頭，「原來你們是外星人？」

　　瑪娜聽完差點沒昏倒，看來這隻老虎好像還搞不太清楚現在的狀況，「不，我們都是同一個星球的。事實上，我們正是三年前，克爾號遭到攻擊後殘存的船員。」

　　「克爾號……」馬魯思的眼睛是越張越大。這一切真是不可思議。「為什……」

　　「三年前，」瑪娜不等他問完，直接說了起來，「我們被其他星球的生物，也就是龍人綁架。但是我們並沒有被殺掉，反而獲得一些常人無法想像的能力。」
　　
　　「那能力是……？」馬魯思現在漸漸懂了，這就是為什麼他們能夠擊敗龍人的原因。不過他還有許多疑問……

　　「不能告訴你。」瑪娜站了起來，並拿起桌上的木杖，「好了，做決定吧。要加入我們，還是回到你原本的星球？」

　　馬魯思心中開始天人交戰。最後那句話，很明顯就是在釣他的胃口。他被這樣騙過很多次，也許這次也是一個利用他好奇心的圈套。不過，他又想起布魯托任意穿越牆壁的能力，以及船上奇奇怪怪的各種食物和植物。難道他的宇宙夢就要在這裡畫下句點了嗎？如果是叔叔，他會希望我怎麼做……？

　　「我……」馬魯思望著前方一大片的宇宙，突然內心產生一股力量，「我要前進！我還想在宇宙中旅行！我決定加入你們，可以嗎？」

　　「好，既然這樣，就跟我來吧。」瑪娜快步走出門外，其他人也跟著走出去。

　　「嘿！」布魯托突然從馬魯思旁邊出現，「歡迎成為巡航隊的一員啊！我還以為你會不答應呢！」

　　「啊？嗯……」馬魯思笑了笑。為什麼會不答應呢？難道其中還有什麼隱情……？

　　他們繼續走著，接著走到了一個木門前面。瑪娜將門拉開後，映入眼前的是一個看起來十分典雅的房間。馬魯思感到很意外，在宇宙船竟然還能有如此舒適的空間。地板上鋪著柔軟的竹蓆，牆上則掛著一些水墨畫。而在房間的左下角，擺著一個有著裂痕的花瓶，雖然似乎曾經破損的十分嚴重，依然擺放在那，不知道是不是有什麼用途。再往右邊看去，則是一個檜木製成的櫃子，最後是……「自動販賣機？」

　　「哈哈！你跟我當時的反應一模一樣！」白狼眼神中帶著興奮，拍了拍馬魯思的背。

　　「這台是心測機，可以測試你是什麼屬性的。只要把手放在紅色按鈕上就行了。」瑪娜開始解說，「可能會有一點不舒服。試試看吧！」

　　「嗯……」馬魯思將手伸向按鈕。但一切似乎都太可疑了吧？他不安地望著地板，接著望向布魯托。

　　「嗯？怕被機器吃掉拿去賣嗎？」布魯托對著他哈哈大笑，「別怕，這只是小小的測驗，等等後面還有更好玩的喔！」

　　馬魯思依舊猶豫著。此時哈雷也說話了。「別擔心，相信我們。」

　　受到哈雷的鼓舞，馬魯思終於下定決心，鼓起勇氣將手按向紅色的按鈕。一時之間……他感覺到自己的意識被吸進了機器裡，就像是流沙一樣，將眼前的事物一一分解破壞。在一切陷入黑暗之後，周圍的景象又開始浮現。那是他小時候的回憶！一幕幕在他眼前快速閃動著！馬魯思擔心地想著，他會不會是死了？不過好像有些地方不一樣……。突然間，一陣紅色的閃光直直從遠方飛來，將馬魯思徹底貫穿，而他的意識就這樣隨著閃光，飛離了這個空間。

　　他睜開眼，發現手已經從大按鈕上移開，反而按在上面寫著火的小按鈕上。這是……？

　　「我……？」馬魯思摸著自己的胸口，同時一個白色方塊從自動販賣機掉下來。「我覺得……」

　　「瑪娜！是火屬性耶！」布魯斯興奮地大叫，「這下在野外生火就很方便了！」當他正想誇獎馬魯思時，卻聽見瓷器破裂的聲音。馬魯思整個身體傾斜倒在花瓶上，緊握著胸口，表情十分痛苦。

　　就在馬魯思呻吟的同時，腦袋裡突然爆出一陣怒吼。那語氣十分憤怒，且充滿怨恨，「哼！小孩子？也罷，就看看你這隻老虎有沒有能耐來駕馭我！」

────────── 
未完待續


終於再次更新了啊！
到目前為止，
這些都是有草稿的！
所以會比較完整一點......吧？

不過好像最近打字的功力有點減弱，
不要啊我想要進步啊！！

以上，
話說在軍校想到好多劇情......
可是要寫到那一個段落還要好久.....(笑)

----------


## 影曲

連續看完2篇

會把人打飛出去的拳頭，拿來玩遊戲時使用會不會太超過了（噴


原來火屬性主要功能是野外生火(某重意義上？)

體內靈出竅，會不會來一場精彩的自己vs自己？

----------


## 幻兒

看到這裡我突然覺得ＹＯＹＯ的故事很像電視上某卡通演完的續集，
例如ＸＸＸＸ演完之後的，ＸＸＸＸ２！

總之就是前後有故事接連ＸＤ＂

我有一個問題：如果光是布魯托的隱形能力，
因該不足以偵測不到吧？
一定至少是，＂機器有偵測到東西在那個方位，
可是機器指著的位置並沒有任何東西＂這樣子，
除非布魯托已經能連氣息都消失（像忍者那樣？，
但就目前我的認知布魯托好像還沒這麼強WWW。

還有嘎～我記得




> 「做得好，布魯托。」瑪娜在終點線前按下碼表，九分二十三秒，已經打破學校的最佳紀錄，而且是在僅僅十五歲的年紀。


那時候的布魯托是15歲，那麼現在的布魯托就18歲囉？
那～等到最後一批的人都出來了，會不會第一批的人已經四、五十歲了ＸＤ？
沒啦開玩笑的ＷＷＷ

那個自動販賣機的測試機實在是太好玩了，也想要一台測測看自己是什麼呢（笑
這個梗是ＹＯＹＯ的賣點　（？

----------


## yoyo虎

TO　影曲

呵呵...
不過也只是把人打飛而已
通常這種東西都沒啥殺傷力的= =

火屬性當然是野外生火阿(肯定)
不過體內靈出竅?
嘿嘿...
下一篇就知道是什麼囉~

TO　小幻

續集阿...因為是有銜接關係的，
所以會這樣想是很正常的？

至於偵測不到......ＱＱ
就之前寫的設定來看，
似乎只有視覺上的隱蔽效果，
哈哈，好像有點出包了ＸＤＤ（喂）

不如就讓布魯托升等好了（喂喂喂）
這部分之後再想辦法解釋......

布魯托現在是十八歲沒錯呢，
不過之後就不會再長大了，
故事會很順的進行～
對了，寫大叔大嬸冒險的小說會有獸想看嗎......？

嗯，原來自動販賣機是賣點！？
看來要好好經營了ＸＤ

----------


## a70701111

第二章 空行者號
YOYO因為很忙所以幾乎都沒有更新了吧？
唔……一次就五十年阿。
要是發生事情的話，不就沒有後援了。
看來下篇又會進入回憶模式裡面……
每一次的回憶YOYO好像都花了很多心思。
期待下篇拉……

----------


## yoyo虎

回應區


TO 小迪版主
五十年是因為，
這個星球已經對太空科技徹底絕望了。
所以不敢再發射載人的太空船。

反正宇宙上也沒有其他太空船了
因為目前瑪娜他們也算失蹤人口啊，
太空船是其他星球的

回憶啊......這次還沒打算要寫= =
不過小迪都這麼說了，
下次在下會找機會寫的......




＊＊＊第三章　測驗＊＊＊

第一節
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　圍著橘色老虎的眾人皆是瞪大了眼，一時也不知道該怎麼做。而倒在地上的馬魯思，咬緊牙關地思索著他們之前說過的話。瑪娜說可能會有一點不舒服……不過這樣似乎不只是不太舒服……而腦袋中的莫名的怒吼聲是越來越大，也許下一秒他就會永遠不省人事。他覺得……好熱！他現在的感覺，就好像是有一座火山，在他身體深處爆發，從頭到腳徹底地加熱，連骨頭似乎都快被烤成焦黑的木炭，血液也像是沸騰的岩漿流動著。可能有許多事還來不及想，就會死掉了吧……

　　「呵！愚蠢的低等動物！」他的腦中再次爆出聲音，那聲音聽起來像是陣陣大鼓聲，似乎能把他的靈魂震穿。「哼！你暫時是不會死了，所以聽好啦！你一定想知道我是誰吧？現在，仔細看看你的腦海！」

　　馬魯思試著去「看」他腦海中的影像。強大的光線從遠方慢慢逼近，像是太陽般耀眼。隨著距離漸漸拉近，那團火光也變得更清楚。他發現原來這不是什麼太陽，事實上，他是向上湧升的火柱。這東西，他好像在哪裡見過……突然間他想起來了！那是在他前不久才作的的夢裡！「哼哈哈！我就告訴你我是誰。如你所見，我乃是創造天地的五色龍神之一──紅龍。我所掌管的元素是火，所以你看到的就是全身包覆著火的我啦。只是，我這身軀已經被封印好幾千年了，而一切一切追根究柢，就因為那可笑的果實……說什麼放我們出來散散步，根本是屁話！把果實放在那種鬼地方誰會把我們撿走啊！……現在，我終於等到這一刻了，哈哈哈！現在第一件事，就是要把那棵可笑的樹烤焦，再把周圍的土地徹底地摧毀！哈哈哈！我絕對要讓他們比我還要痛苦十倍……不，是一百倍！一百倍！哈哈哈！」

　　馬魯思心想，這個自稱紅龍的話還真多啊……才剛想完，腦中又是一陣暴怒聲。「哼！你覺得我話很多？那你也去被關個四五千年啊！那種寂靜，那種孤單，嗚……」說到這紅龍似乎就這樣哭了起來。

　　「嘩啦啦……」煞那間一陣強力的水柱潑在馬魯思身上，周遭頓時產生一大片白色煙霧，將周圍的視線封鎖。瑪娜很快從震驚中回復，拿著不知道從哪邊生出來的大水管，硬是往馬魯思身上猛灌。

　　「唉呀呀……你的朋友開始攪局了……」紅龍用他的前爪搔了搔頭，應該說直到此刻馬魯思才發現他是有前爪的，因為那團火光實在是覆蓋得太過密集了些。「不過好歹我也是龍神，就這點水能奈我何？對了，小老虎，你知道你的體溫現在是幾度嗎？」

　　怎麼可能知道嘛。馬魯思在心中這樣想著，而且他的身體並沒有因為那些水而舒服一些，反而有提高的趨勢。「哈哈哈！那我就再為你解答你的疑惑吧！是七百二十度！」

　　馬魯思下意識地摸了摸自己的身體。原來這就是七百二十度啊……此時他不經意碰到自己的衣服，發現竟然是乾的，絲毫不受水柱的影響。這未免也太誇張了……。

　　「好了！閒話家常到這邊結束啦！現在開始跟你講解一下這次的規則。其實很簡單，現在開始，我每一個小時增加一百度的溫度，只增加一百度喔！過了二十四小時就放過你。怎麼樣，這樣的測驗還能接受嗎？哈哈哈！」紅龍誇張地笑著，他身上的火焰也變得更旺了一些，「還有其他疑問嗎？」

　　「有，」馬魯思心想，這大概是他唯一能夠問問題的機會，因為到後面溫度越來越高，搞不好全身器官都燒光了。「為什麼這種倒楣的事會找上我？如果沒通過考驗會怎樣？你真的是神嗎？到底……」

　　「停！」紅龍不得不打斷他。「你問題也太多了吧！等我回答完你早就粉身碎骨啦！選一個你最想知道的吧！」

　　「喔……呃……」馬魯思突然感覺到胸口一陣劇痛，不知道是什麼器官燒壞了，「……那……如果我沒通過考驗會怎樣？」

　　「嗯！問得好！如果你沒通過考驗，就代表你死了。既然你已經死了，那麼你也用不到這個可悲的身軀囉！於是我就勉為其難的接手這個身體，好完成我的復仇計畫。這些星球上的生物實在是太過愚蠢了，早知道當時就不要對他們這麼好……雖然……」紅龍在這裡停頓了一下，「……好啦！問題結束，現在……」

　　突然間，一陣強大的冰冷氣息從馬魯思底下竄出，將他徹底包住。那是同樣是老虎的哈雷！白虎舉起左手，施展出他最擅長的冰魔法將他凍結。那冰柱甚是巨大，幾乎將整個空間瞬間變成一個大型冰立方體。

　　「喔？這個魔法挺不錯的，能量很強大……」紅龍似乎在讚許這個魔法，「只可惜，還差得遠呢！」

　　從馬魯思身上突然爆出火焰，閃耀出四射的光芒，將周圍的冰塊徹底融化後再蒸發！而馬魯思只能又陷入痛苦的呻吟，他現在好希望能夠回家……又或者希望根本沒弄丟那把鑰匙，這樣就不用到宇宙旅行，可以直接跟叔叔團聚……。不，其實他知道，到頭來他也只是想要完成叔叔的期許而已。不論他再怎麼努力，世界上再也沒有第二把一模一樣的鑰匙，或是其他所能想到的方法，能夠打開那扇地下室的門。也許……他根本就不應該來的。

　　「小傢伙！」從不知何處爆出震天的怒吼，那聲音……是厄司！ 

　　「小傢伙！」在馬魯思才剛破冰而出，厄司也從睡眠的冷凍中甦醒。但他卻沒有時間做一些例行的暖身操，因為他一醒來，聽見的就是馬魯思的慘叫聲。他從床上爬起，沿著聲音跑到他們所在的房間，「小傢伙！你怎麼了？我這就……」他才剛要往前衝，卻被哈雷一手檔住。
　　
　　「別過去，人類。」哈雷冷冷地警告，「除非你想被烤成焦炭。」

　　「你……？可惡，我怎麼能見死不救？讓開！畜生！」厄司說完便將白虎的手推開，直直朝馬魯思奔去。

　　「……我不是畜生！」哈雷憤怒地舉起左手，施展了一個冰魔法，就在厄司快要碰到馬魯思時，將他徹底凍結成一根冰柱。

　　「厄司！」馬魯思見狀，也不遲疑，趕緊用雙手環繞冰柱，企圖用他七百二十度的體溫融化這層冰。不過這個舉動，卻又惹惱了另外一個人。

　　「吼！你到底要作弊多少次啊！」紅龍不悅地嘶吼，「這麼喜歡用冰塊來降溫？那我就提高你的體溫三百度當作懲罰！」

　　不是！我……。馬魯思還沒想完，身體瞬間爆出強烈的高熱。這次的懲罰，使得馬魯思連站起來的力氣都沒有，只能順著冰柱緩緩下滑。

　　「厄司……」馬魯思伸出手，企圖將掌心前的冰融化，至少能在死前拯救一個我的朋友……他使勁力氣，卻發現他的力氣是越來越小……突然，一個黑色的身影穿過冰柱，將厄司從冰塊中抱出來，「……布魯托……謝謝你……」

　　「哼！你自己都自顧不暇了，還管別人！勸你是專心點，要不然你是不可能通過測驗的！」紅龍眼神一閃，從馬魯思的身體周遭，頓時出現了四隻九頭火蛇，對著周圍的人不斷地以口中的火球攻擊。哈雷趕緊跑到瑪娜前面，以冰劍斬開那些飛向他們的火球。而布魯托卻是因為抱著厄司，來不及閃避，身體多處被火球擊中，但他手中的厄司卻是毫髮無傷。

　　「布魯托！」馬魯思著急卻也無力地喊著。整間房間在九頭蛇的攻擊下，頓時成了一座火海。快住手，這又不關他們的事！

　　「哼哈哈哈哈！反正這些愚蠢的種族遲早有一天會死的！現在死不也一樣嗎？哈哈哈！」紅龍又召喚了四隻火蛇，對著周圍四處噴火，瑪娜著急地想拯救布魯托，卻發現自己竟然想不出什麼好方法。哈雷的冰也漸漸抵擋不住火球，身上的焦痕也越來越多。他因為溫度的升高，漸漸感到無力。突然間，一個火球正中他的下巴，將他徹底打倒在地。「哈哈哈！該是結束一切的時候了！火蛇們！噴出岩漿將他們燃燒得屍骨無存吧！」

　　「住手！」馬魯思在心中大喊。紅龍卻只是狂妄地大笑，「可惡！這什麼鬼測驗！根本就不可能通過嘛！縱然你神通廣大，還不是一個沒有軀殼的惡魔而已！滾出我的身體！」

　　「哼哼？就憑你？況且你現在中了我炎之附著的魔法，只要我一走，你的身體將因為一千度的高溫瞬間融化，這樣你還想趕我走嗎？」

　　「就算我死了，你也永遠別想用我的身體做壞事！」馬魯思開始集中精神，想要把紅龍從意識中驅離，卻意外地發現紅龍真的開始被意識漸漸逼退！

　　「等等！真的等一下！你別胡來！你的身體真的會變成一塊焦炭的！停啊！其實我……」紅龍開始有點語無倫次地亂吼亂叫，但他的聲音是越來越小，身體顏色也越來越淡，現在周圍的九頭蛇已經煙消雲散，火海也平息了。

　　「滾出去！」馬魯思用意念漸漸消除了紅龍的影像，卻發現他也真的越來越燙！他才知道原來這才是所謂的一千度……。雖然身體似乎快要撐不下去，但是只要能夠趕跑這個惡魔，只要能讓大家不會再受到傷害……他再次咬緊牙關，將紅龍與他意識中的連繫一一斷開！「對不起，大家……來不及跟你們道別了……」
　　
　　「你這個……笨老虎！」最後，紅龍的聲音從遠方傳來。在地平線上留下了一道光線，趨於寂靜。
　　
　　＊＊＊

　　「……小傢伙？」厄司用爬的慢慢靠近一動也不動的馬魯思。他輕輕地抱起眼前的老虎，並沒有炙熱的感覺，只是很輕，也很柔軟。他害怕地把手放在老虎的胸前，卻感覺不到任何心跳。他轉身望著走向他的瑪娜，臉上的表情充滿悲傷，「小傢伙他……死了嗎？」

　　「不會。」瑪娜舉起魔杖，開始聚精會神地冥想。他的魔杖開始環繞著幾團綠色的光球，接著越來越多，越來越多……像是夏日夜晚的螢火蟲。然後一聲令下，這些綠色的光球，開始在馬魯思的周遭又是轉圈又是跳舞。就這樣一圈圈，一圈圈……。

　　布魯托也勉強站起來，慢慢靠近哈雷的位置。「哈雷？你還好吧？」

　　「……嗯。」哈雷有氣無力地回應。他現在只想找個地方冰涼的好好休息。

　　瑪娜邊施展法術，邊不經意地喃喃自語。「其實最笨的是你吧，紅龍。」她知道，現在所能做的，就是將這個身體修補好，然後等他們回來……。

────────── 
未完待續 

即使看著草稿寫，
還是擅自更動了一些情節......
這下等等下一節就要寫其他東西了= =

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節 
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－ 

　　在經過許久的寂靜後，馬魯思終於慢慢地睜開眼。映入眼前的是一片白色的世界，很平靜、很柔和的白。馬魯思站起身，發現周遭一點風都沒有，也沒有任何建築物或是其他東西。這裡大概就是所謂的天堂吧？想不到死了之後能在這裡安享餘生，感覺上也算是很不錯了。

　　「這裡不是天堂。」紅龍的聲音突然出現，打斷馬魯思的思緒。他緊張地往後方看去，「你那什麼表情啊？也不是地獄。我怎麼可能下地獄……」

　　「那……這裡是哪裡？」馬魯思站起身來，環視這個未知的世界。和剛才一樣，除了白色以外什麼都不存在。對了……還有紅龍的紅色。

　　「還有你自己身上的顏色阿！」紅龍有點不削地吐一口氣，使得周圍的風景又多了一層灰色的煙霧。「你這個笨老虎。」

　　「我哪有很笨……」

　　「不，雖然這一切，我承認我玩得有點過火，不過……」紅龍眼神閃過一絲絲的自責，「在那種情況下，會想把我趕走，我看全天下也只有你一個了。」

　　全天下的人都會這麼做吧……。馬魯思看了看自己的身上，是他死前所穿的衣服。他試著想要摸摸看，不過手就這樣穿過了身體。

　　「你還沒死，笨老虎。事實上，你現在是在我的意識裡。」

　　「你的意識？也就是說……我還是被你吸收了嗎？」

　　「不是！正好相反！我是說原本是相反的……」紅龍稍微思考了一下，「你真的很笨，就讓我來解說一下現在的情況好了。」

　　紅龍展開翅膀，然後飛上去，開始在什麼都沒有的天空盤旋。馬魯思到現在才知道原來紅龍是有翅膀的。「吼！你的觀察力很差耶！現在，看仔細了！」

　　一陣陣白煙從紅龍的鼻子中被吐出，最後都圍繞著某一個中心點打轉。白煙越來越多，像一層層的雲朵不斷往四周擴散，最後，好像漸漸凝固成某種影像。

　　「看不清楚！影像太遠了！」馬魯思對著天上的紅龍大喊，接著他的身體竟然漸漸地浮起來。他不斷地上升，最後停在紅龍旁邊，那時這隻忙碌的紅龍也已經停下來休息。

　　「這樣可以了吧！現在，讓你看看一些有助於你釐清觀念的東西……」紅龍右爪一揮，將眼前的白煙更具體的成像……

　　「……該不會是黑白的吧？」

　　「是彩色的！別小看我！」紅龍不悅地又默念了幾句咒語，然後對著雲煙吐出一陣閃著白光的火焰。最後，被烤過的雲煙，突然像是爆米花一般，五顏六色地炸開，佈滿了整個空間。

＊＊＊
　　
　　天空很藍，草地很綠。一群獸人小孩在大草原上面玩耍。他們嘻嘻笑笑地傳著皮球，感覺上一片祥和。在其中，有一個紅色的龍人青年，看起來特別的開心。

　　「看招！」約莫十六歲的龍人拿到皮球，想要把用力丟出去，不料地上一顆石頭卻把他給絆倒在地。

　　「哈哈哈！龍哥哥是笨蛋！」一群小孩圍繞著龍人，笑成一片。

＊＊＊

　　「……龍哥哥？那是你嗎？」馬魯思有點想笑，不過他還是勉強忍住。

　　「吼！不要吵！專心看！」

＊＊＊

　　「阿，時間不早了，龍哥哥有事情要做，我先走囉！」龍人對著這群小孩揮揮手，踏著愉悅的步伐往前方的樹林前進。

　　「要再來玩喔！」一群小孩大力地揮揮手，希望這個神祕的龍哥哥下次也能出現。

　　龍人走進了樹林，朝著某個目標堅定地走著。即使周圍的景物看起來是一樣的，他還是慢慢地穿過一層層樹林，這層樹林有著神祕的力量，紅龍能夠感覺到，不過這些對他不構成影響，所以一路上這段旅程也就特別順利。最後，他穿出了高大的灌木叢，走到大路上。眼前是一個身上穿著盔甲以及頭盔，手中拿著長劍的人類。陽光照在人類的盔甲上，反射出銀色的炫目光芒。

　　「紅龍，你怎麼來了？」人類停了下來，像是遇到老朋友一般地問候。

　　「沒什麼，來看看你。」紅龍慢慢走向人類。相較於人類全副武裝把自己包覆的很厚實，他身上卻只有背心和短褲，以及一件破舊的褐色披風，形成一個明顯的對比。「都準備好了嗎，尚恩？」

　　「那當然，不用你擔心！」尚恩揮了揮長劍，對著陽光擺出勝利的姿勢，「它們一定不是我的對手！」

　　「嗯！那你就加油吧。」紅龍笑了笑，走進樹叢裡等著尚恩前進。後者對他眨眨眼，握著劍沿著大路開始走著。

　　人類走在路上，不斷地查看四周的變化，就這樣走了一陣子後，他來到一個岔路口。他看了看，左邊的道路看起來是往下的，而且可以看見河流。而右邊往上的道路，則是有點崎嶇，沒有什麼植被覆蓋的黃土坡。他看了看，決定選擇往上的道路。
　　
　　在轉了一個彎之後，尚恩就看見遠遠的山頂上有一棵大樹，那也是他這次旅程的終點，他興奮地邁出步伐，不料……。

　　「小心！」紅龍大吼，將一時分神的尚恩拉回。人類下意識地往右邊一滾，一團黑影從他的左方閃過，看來暫時是躲過這不知名妖怪的攻擊。他定睛一看，原來這是一隻黑熊，胸前的白色Ｖ字形代表著熊族的勇猛頑強。眼前這隻身長少說也有二點五公尺，對於人類來說是有點巨大。

　　「好大阿……」尚恩驚嘆著眼前的生物，接著便舉起劍，準備跟他拼個你死我活。「來吧！」

　　尚恩採取守勢，一邊揮動長劍挑釁黑熊進攻。黑熊終於按耐不住，猛地向尚恩撲去，但尚恩輕易向右轉身，迴避這個粗糙的攻擊。黑熊迅速地迴轉，再次衝向劍士，只見這名身穿盔甲的人類依然敏捷地閃避。他就像一隻優雅的蝴蝶，不斷地玩弄著眼前碩大的生物，而黑熊也只能不斷地攻擊，不時還會被尚恩出奇不意的攻擊給砍傷，體力漸漸下降。

　　「吼！」在大戰幾回合後，黑熊突然怒吼，將周遭的大地也隨之晃動。他站起身，採取另一個攻擊姿態，眼神憤怒地盯著尚恩。此刻更能明顯比較出這兩個生物在身高方面的差距有多麼懸殊。

　　「終於轉換形態了嗎？」尚恩一見熊站起，也不遲疑，舉起劍往熊的左胸口使出突刺，想不到這隻站起來的熊異常靈敏，硬是閃過了這個攻擊。尚恩大吃一驚，攻擊落空的他此刻正暴露極大的空隙！

　　「尚恩！」紅龍舉起龍爪，一陣龍火從他的掌心竄出，就在黑龍的熊掌快要擊中人類的頭部前，將黑熊準確地擊退。這隻可憐的生物被這突如其來的魔法攻擊擊中，著急地想要找地方滅掉身上的火苗，尚恩舉起劍，將劍鋒刺入了熊的咽喉，結束了他的生命。

　　「……你不該幫我的。」在確實擊敗怪物後，他放下手中的劍，轉身對著草叢裡的紅龍說，「這違反規定。」

　　「沒有什麼規定，我只是……不希望你受傷。」紅龍吐了吐舌頭，轉過身去，「快去吧，山頂快到了。」

　　尚恩繼續往山頂前進，一路上也沒有遇到其他怪物。到達山頂後，映入眼前的是一棵很壯觀的大樹，上面結滿了各式各樣的果實。「好驚人……！這就是傳聞中的元素之樹嗎？」他慢慢走上前去，走到了樹蔭底下。一陣風吹過之後，一顆果實掉落在他身旁的草地上。很弔詭地，周圍只有這顆果實掉落，草地上不見任何果實的蹤影。如果說是巧合未免也太過牽強。「原來如此，這棵樹會自己判斷我的屬性嗎？真是厲害……」他撿起了地上的水果，這個水果是紅色的，像極了一顆能握在手中的火焰。上面有明顯的橫向紋理，色澤沿著尾端一層一層越來越深，卻是不知道是什麼水果……？他轉身問紅龍，不過卻沒有回應，紅龍不知在什麼時候消失得無影無蹤。於是，尚恩只好拿著未知的果實，往旁邊的小屋走去。

＊＊＊

　　紅龍慌慌張張地沿著原路跑去，經過了樹林，經過了大草原，然後……。在剛剛他們玩皮球的地方，多了幾個穿著盔甲的身影。他們手中都拿著武器……

　　「可惡！」他揮動龍爪，召喚幾個龍火球朝前方飛去。那些身影被擊中後，身上都莫名著起火來，表情甚是驚恐。至於沒被打中的，則是舉起武器，朝火龍的方向吆喝。隨著他們漸漸逼近，紅龍發現他們都是人類！

　　「手無寸鐵還敢過來？大家上！」一個看來是隊長的人類，甩著長劍指揮周圍的同夥，開始慢慢逼近紅龍，只見紅龍不慌不忙召喚更多的龍火球攻擊敵人。

　　「你休想得逞！看我的水！」其中拿著長槍的人類高舉武器，對著前方一劃，從兵器尖端就劃出一道圓弧形的水波向前飛去。只是這些龍火球似乎反常地不怕水，只是產生一些煙霧後威力不減地繼續前進。「怎麼會……？」

　　在他們都被龍火擊中後，紅龍默念了幾聲，頓時之間，他們都痛苦地在地上打滾，並不時發出悲鳴。「好燙阿！」「救命啊！」「求求你饒過我！」

　　紅龍不理會那些人類，直接向前跑去。剛剛七、八個小孩都靜靜的躺在地上，一動也不動。紅龍再一次高舉龍爪，頓時這些獸人小孩都發出了金光，然後……。

　　「……龍哥哥！剛剛我……他……」一群小孩子突然就這樣甦醒。有些摸摸自己的肚子，有些看見紅龍只是一直抱著他大哭。其中有一個看起來約莫十二歲，也是這裡最年長的老鷹獸人指著森林的反方向，「龍哥哥！還有其他敵人都跑過去了！」

　　「嗯！我知道，你先帶他們到安全的地方！」他稍微安撫這群小孩子的情緒後，繼續跑向小老鷹手指的方向，雖然他的身體經過剛剛的魔法，明顯顯現出疲態。那裏……不正是這個國家的首都嗎？

　　在紅龍到達首都後，只見眼前的城市早已被攻陷，陷入一片火海之中，「怎麼會……？為什麼要這麼做……？」紅龍納悶地想，為什麼這群種族，大家共同創造出來的種族……我一直相信他們是那麼的善良、純真……。就在紅龍發呆之時，一個站在城牆外的敵軍，拿起帶毒的弓瞄準紅龍，只是他並沒有發現……

　　「咻！」毒箭矢快速地飛向紅龍，待他發現時已經來不及反應，就在他閉上眼時，一陣火焰的漩渦將他包圍，也檔住了攻擊。

　　「紅龍！」尚恩站在不遠處，舉著劍對著他大喊。看來剛剛的魔法就是他施展的。紅龍對弓箭手射出龍火將他擊倒後，尚恩也已經跟他會合。劍士驚訝地望著城牆，不過帶著一絲絲惆悵，「怎麼會……我的祖國……」以及憤怒。

　　「尚恩！我們必須要趕快離開這裡，我知道有一個安全的地方！」紅龍示意尚恩跟著他走，不過人類劍士反而帶著憤怒的眼神，衝向燃燒的城池。「尚恩！」

　　整座城市傳出陣陣爆炸聲，且不時有各種光芒在燃燒的上空飛舞。紅龍追上尚恩，舉起雙臂檔在他面前，「不行！你會死的！」

　　「就算死，我也要為了祖國光榮戰死！」尚恩繞過龍人，向前狂奔。他的眼神閃耀著堅定的火光，不知是反射了周圍燃燒的火焰，還是來自於他打從心底的憤怒？

　　「我……可惡！」紅龍眼睜睜看著尚恩離去，他心中正在掙扎著，因為他對於這樣的變化，並不能插手太多。他知道這是一場令人絕望的變化，可是他不能……「尚恩！我來了！」

　　一陣陣轟炸聲越來越近，紅龍眼前的阻礙物越來越多。他並沒有追上尚恩，只能一步步朝著爆炸聲移動。這些，難道都是元素化武器所造成的嗎？他一邊思考一邊跨越障礙，最後，在到達城的中心廣場時，眼前的尚恩正在跟一個拿著大型鐵鍊球的巨漢搏鬥中。

　　「你為什麼要背叛祖國？」尚恩不斷使出猛烈的攻擊，但是巨漢舉起鐵球一一檔了下來。

　　「不為什麼！倒是你，看你很強的樣子，要不要加入新成立的鐵球國阿？我可以給你一個不錯的職位，你這一生都可以衣食無缺，只要你選擇效忠我就行了，如何？」

　　「……」尚恩的攻擊停了下來，巨漢則是喜出望外地從鐵球後方探出頭來，但是……「要我加入你們這群走狗，再等一百萬年吧！」

　　「哼！真是敬酒不吃吃罰酒！去死吧！」他向後一跳，開始揮動起手中的鐵球，尚恩見狀，只能慢慢向後退去。然而，這正中他的下懷，「化為焦骨吧！」

　　鐵鍊球迅速地飛向尚恩，尚恩根本無法閃躲，只能以劍勉強抵擋。就在兩個金屬碰撞之時，他的前方產生的大爆炸，將他與周圍的石塊一併吞沒。

　　「……紅龍？」在爆炸聲過後，閉上眼的尚恩慢慢睜開眼。紅龍站在他的面前，擋住了這波攻勢。

　　「尚恩，這會是我做過最罪惡的事。」龍人口中默念幾句，他的身體漸漸閃耀出金光，不久後竟然變成了一隻巨大的龍！身上赤紅色的龍鱗，在火光之下顯得特別耀眼。他張開翅膀，陣陣狂風就將周圍的碎塊吹起，「上來！」

　　人類劍士跨上他的背後，他龍翼一振，飛到城池上空處盤旋。接著，他張開龍嘴，對著底下吐出了高熱的龍之氣息。原本一片紅光的城池，在龍火的加持之下，變成了白色的火海，將裡面的敵人一個都不剩地燒光……。只是，紅龍的思緒越來越模糊，越來越不能控制住自己。最後，他開始慢慢地墜落，墜落……

＊＊＊
　　
　　紅龍醒來之後，發現他正躺在紅色的地毯上，「這裡是？」他回頭一看，那竟然是……「父王！我……」

　　「掌管火元素之紅龍神，吾兒阿！」渾厚有力的聲響浸透他的靈魂，他不禁別過頭去，「不要害怕！父王我今天不是要懲罰你的。事實上，我想要給你一個禮物。一個生命旅途中的禮物。」接著，被稱為父王地神從手中拿出了一個紅色的果實，看上去像一個燃燒的火焰。

　　「這是……？」

　　「你就先暫時寄宿在這裡吧，」神慈祥地對著他說，「我想是時候，讓你好好休息一番了。現在這些星球的變化已經趨於緩和，我們不再需要無時無刻地住一他們的一舉一動，我想讓你下去體驗看看這些民族的生活。」他把玩著手中的果實，「還記得你們創造的元素之樹吧！你就寄宿在裡面，等到下一個有為的青年撿起他時，你必須以守護神的身分好好保護他，直到他生老病死。我想透過這樣的過程，你應該會成熟許多。記住，你必須全心全意的保護他，且必須把他當成是你的主人。這樣可以嗎？」

　　「可以，父王。」他望著果實，知道其實父王是要懲罰他的。他犯下那麼大的罪，甚至改變了星球這麼多這麼大。不過，他現在還擔心著一件事。他四處張望，發現旁邊站的是他的兄弟綠龍，只是眼神帶著一些不安。

　　「我知道你在想什麼。那名人類劍士是你的朋友嗎？只可惜，他已經摔死了。事實上他的命運早該在遇到熊的時候結束，你也不用太難過。」

　　紅龍先是震驚，接著便恢復了平靜，「那我就沒有什麼牽掛了。報告父王，我已經準備好了，隨時可以出發。」

　　「很好！希望你在這次的旅程中，能夠真正學到一些東西……」

＊＊＊

　　「……」馬魯思在看完之後，陷入沉默。周圍的風景又再次變成虛無的白色。

　　「……你到底有沒有看懂阿？」紅龍顯得有點煩躁，「現在至少也了解一點了吧？」

　　「完全看不懂。」馬魯思只好說實話，「東西太多了阿！我哪知道重點在哪裡阿？」

　　「你真的是……」紅龍的表情十分生氣，「重點在最後我的父王所說的話！他說等到下一個有為的青年撿起那顆果實的時候，我就必須成為他的守護神，全心全意的保護他！」

　　「這完全不合邏輯阿！」老虎反駁，「第一，我又沒有撿到果實。第二……你也沒有保護我。」

　　「第一個我不知道，不過你的確是我的合法擁有者。至於第二個，純粹是我在測試你的實力。」

　　「哪有這種測試方法的！你根本就差點把我殺了！」老虎心想，他會不會是關太久，所以腦袋生病了？這種倒楣的事大概也只有我會遇到。「……所以？」

　　「唉！之後我再找機會跟你說。現在我們先回去，你的身體已經修補好了。」紅龍舉起龍爪，默念了幾聲之後，馬魯思的思緒就這樣被拉出這個白色的空間。

──────────
未完待續

這一節是全新的劇情＝　＝
算是延伸後的結果吧？
好險還不算偏離主軸太多，
也把原本的劇情走向很順利加了進來，

到這邊連我自己都看得有點混亂的＝　＝｜｜｜
而且這篇好多喔...
大概是我打過最長的一篇

以上
請多指教

----------


## a70701111

第三章 測驗
那龍的確是話多……
(講解完的角色通常不是強就是弱XD)
火焰阿……不論在不在身上正常來說早融化了吧？(這個BUG就算了)
不過這樣的測驗應該能夠真正的增加力量……不然就不值得了阿。

第二節
呈現以前的實況？
看來是成功了，不過這樣的一小段一小段，是有不能說的部分嗎？
只是以正常人來說接受度應該都會跟瑪魯斯一樣。
敘述故事的地方可以，就像一個旁觀者再說故事，雖然還是以紅龍以主要就是……

----------


## yoyo虎

to 小迪版主

第三章

是有點小BUG...
不過這就有兩個可能
一是紅龍唬爛
二是紅龍已經成為老虎的守護神
所以擁有一部分紅龍抵抗火焰的能力(變成作者唬爛這樣)(被打)

第二節

一小段一小段是場景變換= =(雖然是在同一個場景)(遭滅)
小迪的意思是可以用寫故事書的感覺來說明這個橋段?
下次來試試看(還有很多機會的)

----------


## yoyo虎

＊＊＊第四章　再測驗＊＊＊

第一節
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　當馬魯思醒來時，眼前出現的依然是一片白茫茫的，一切似乎沒有什麼改變。他爬起身，輕輕地摸了摸自己的胸口。
　　
　　「你還活著，不要再浪費時間啦！」他的心中爆出聲響，讓馬魯思嚇了一跳。那是紅龍的聲音，「吼，你總得要開始習慣我吧？」

　　馬魯思有點哀傷地笑了笑，然後爬下床。這是哪裡？他下意識往房間的窗戶望去。外面的天空很藍，雲朵很白，遠處還可以看見幾棵綠樹點綴著。陽光毫無保留地跳進這個純白色的空間，添增許多活躍的氣息。他覺得這片風景好美，從來沒有看過這樣的美景。難道已經著陸了嗎？他回過頭望著門，一邊思考，一邊往外面走去。不料才走幾步，就莫名其妙地往前跌了一跤。

　　「好痛……」馬魯思怨怒地用雙手把自己撐起，往身後看去。「阿？厄司！」

　　厄司挪動有些龐大的身軀，以趴著的姿勢抬頭望著前方。「……天阿！小傢伙你……你真的醒過來了！」

　　「你怎麼會在……地上？」馬魯思有些驚訝，驚訝自己剛剛居然沒看見厄司的存在。「發生什麼事了？這裡是哪裡？我睡很久了嗎？我們已經到其他星球……」
　　
　　「停，我的天阿！你總要讓我先吸一口氣，」厄司雙手扶地，緩緩地將身子撐起。馬魯思望著目前僅存的朋友，此時正在伸懶腰，而臉上有一些明顯的黑眼圈。「這真是太神奇了。你的身體覺得如何？」

　　「沒什麼大問題，」馬魯思想了一下，又摸了摸胸口，他現在好像很喜歡這個動作。不過說到身體，裡面住一隻龍算是個問題嗎？「我覺得還不錯。」

　　「真的？不會覺得哪裡怪怪的嗎？」厄司有些懷疑地看著他，「量一次體溫看看好了。」

　　厄司拿起一旁的耳溫槍，將前端輕輕放入他的虎耳朵裡，然後嗶了一聲。「……我看你還是繼續躺著好了。」

　　「為什麼？我看看……」馬魯思從厄司手中接過耳溫槍，看了看上面的數字，「顯示ＥＥ？這壞掉了吧！」

　　「沒壞啊，」厄司的大手再從他的小手中拿回耳溫槍，塞進自己的耳朵，「喏，你看，三十六度（註：攝氏）。」

　　這真的是太奇怪了，不會是他的體溫燒到破表了吧？才剛這樣想，心中又浮現了聲音，「我把你的體質稍微調整了一下，所以會比平常的溫度再高一些些。這沒什麼好大驚小怪的吧？反正有我在，你不用擔心會生病啦！不過有幾個比較需要注意的地方……」馬魯思覺得好吵，試著忽略紅龍的聲音，結果還真的不見了！

　　「我真的覺得很好，不用擔心啦！」馬魯思回過神對著厄司說著，他希望厄司不要再擔心他的傷勢。不過說到這個，他甚至連自己哪裡受傷都不知道。也許只是昏倒了而已？突然間，厄司好像突然全身發抖，「厄司？」

　　「不要管我，只是這實在是……」厄司看起來似乎很……激動？「你知道嗎？我真的好擔心你，我好怕你就這樣死掉！那時我一醒來，發現自己處在一個陌生的房間，又聽見你的喊聲，我就猜我們大概被綁架了。結果到了那邊，才發現自己根本無能為力。到最後你甚至連心跳都沒了！那個瑪娜說你連骨頭都被溶解了之類的，不過……」

　　「連骨頭都被溶解了？」馬魯思忍不住打岔，這也太誇張了吧？

　　「嗯，反正……」厄司看起來似乎冷靜了下來，「你沒事就好。對了，你以前就認識他們嗎？我從你昏倒後就一直獨自待在這，不太了解情況。」

　　「也不算真的認識……」他依稀想起瑪娜曾經提到，他們是克爾號殘存的船員。而且她還提到是「遭到攻擊」，這就證明了他的叔叔是對的……只是晚太多了。這個事實在克爾號失事一年後才公諸於世，並且開始嚴格控管所有太空活動。就連位於衛星藍鱗上的人都曾經要全部遷回來，可見這件事情影響力之大。為什麼世人總是要隱藏真相，直到最後紙終究包不住火時才承認呢……想到這，馬魯思的臉沉了下來。

　　厄司看起來卻是緊張極了，「怎麼了？難道說……他們欺負你？」

　　「不是，他們人很好。他們是克爾號失事後殘存的船員。」

　　「什麼？我沒聽錯吧！」厄司向後退了一大步，表情由緊張瞬間變成驚訝，「我還以為他們是其他星球的妖怪之類的……」

　　「天阿！外星妖怪！」馬魯思身後突然傳來驚呼聲，吸引馬魯思跟厄司的目光。他們一同望著什麼都沒有的窗戶，接著，一個白狼的身影從眼前慢慢浮現，越來越清楚。「你對我們的誤解真的太深了！」

　　「哇！」厄司忍不住罵了一句髒話，「我的天阿，你是怎麼做到的？」

　　「呃……這要講很久耶。」布魯托若有所思的說著，「不如我們邊吃飯邊聊？『早』飯已經煮好了。」他特別強調早這個字，似乎覺得很好笑。
　　
＊＊＊

　　一行人在布魯托的引導下到了餐桌。今天的早餐是簡單的粥跟幾樣青菜，感覺蠻像生病的人吃的東西。「基本上餐點都是我在負責。」布魯托笑笑地說著。他們坐下來，布魯托開始跟厄司解釋現在的情況，包括他們是什麼身分，以及拯救馬魯思和厄司的過程。而馬魯思則是默默地吃著，不發一語。

　　「呃……馬魯思？」過了一陣子，布魯托在他面前揮揮手，「是不是……因為我們的關係……害你心情不好？」

　　「嗯？不，不是，」馬魯思顯得有些抱歉地說，「對不起，我在想其他的事情。要不是你們，我早就已經跟莉莉號一樣化為灰燼了，我很感謝你們。真的。」他語氣誠懇地說。

　　「好吧，呃，」布魯托覺得眼前的馬魯思依然心事重重，他不喜歡這樣的氣氛，他必須做些什麼。「不然，等一下我們來去……創造自己的武器？」

　　「你剛剛是說武器嗎？」馬魯思的眼睛閃耀出光芒，可是好像突然又想到了什麼，再次黯淡無光，「可是，我覺得好像不太值得期待。」

　　「呃，這次很安全的，相信我。」布魯托試圖扭轉他之前的不良印象。「不用什麼機器之類的，很簡單。」

　　　在這時厄司忍不住提問。「等一下，可以解說一下嗎？我是說關於之前為什麼會燒起來？」

　　「這部分我也不清楚，以前從來沒有發生過……」布魯托有些緊張地說著。他覺得好像不太妙。「不過這次只需要一個跟方糖一樣大小的方塊而已，很簡單的。」

　　「所以也不能保證等等會發生無法預期的事情？」厄司回應，「我想這樣似乎不太妥當。」
　
　　整個空間的氣氛突然變得有些凝重。馬魯思望著桌上的水杯，悄悄地伸出右手拿起來喝了一口水。不過這個簡單的動作卻變成大家的焦點，造成一狼一人都看著他。「嗯，那就，走吧？」

　　「小傢伙！你腦袋燒壞了嗎？」厄司不敢相信地說著。「不行，我不同意你去。」

　　「好吧，可是……」馬魯思覺得他真的好想要一些特殊能力。現在他的腦袋只要想到「特殊能力」四個字，就會浮現許許多多離奇又有趣的畫面。他實在忍不住想要體驗那種感覺了。這時，另一個人默默地走進了這個餐廳，這下整個環境才可以說是達到了冰點。

　　那人就是白虎獸人哈雷。

　　哈雷看見大家，也沒多說什麼，直接走到了另一邊的餐桌吃著他的早餐，一句話都沒有說。大家都很沉默。也許馬魯思剛剛感覺氣氛有些凝重，就是因為哈雷靠近的緣故？不過這樣想也太過誇張了一些……

　　「呃，要去嗎？」布魯托試探性地問。厄司靜靜地點點頭。

　　三個人異常有默契地站起來，布魯托開始收拾餐盤。厄司望著哈雷所在的反方向，即使那邊什麼都沒有的樣子。馬魯思突然覺得他必須要做些什麼。他走到哈雷的桌子前，正對著正在用餐的白虎。哈雷放下手邊的餐具，靜靜地抬起頭。

　　「嗯，我……」馬魯思看起來有點慌張，他將雙手交叉在自己的尾巴上，「我只是想說，謝謝你。不只是你在莉莉號上救了我們，還有在自動……心測機那時救了厄司。如果厄司直接抱住我，應該會全身燙傷吧？所以你才會想要阻止他前進，對吧？」

　　「……」哈雷沒說半句話，低下頭拿起餐具繼續吃著。

　　「好了，走吧！」布魯托已經將清潔後的餐具擺放整齊，在門外對著裡面輕聲呼喚著。

　　「謝謝你……」馬魯思顯得有些抱歉，想著他是不是討厭在吃飯的時候被打擾？他一邊想，一邊靜靜地走向門外。

　　在走過了一個轉角之後，布魯托對馬魯思說，「呃，哈雷一直都是這樣，給人一種很冷酷的感覺，希望你不要在意。」

　　「不會，我不會在意，而且他還救了我們，我想他一定是個好人。」馬魯思想起他從睡眠機器醒來時，遭受綠色龍人的突襲。就在千鈞一髮之際，哈雷出現在他面前，擋住了他們的攻擊。只是……
　　
　　「我覺得他給人一種陰森恐怖的感覺。」接著說話的卻是厄司，「現在想想，餐廳的氣溫起碼比現在低十度吧！」

　　「這是因為……」布魯托想了想，還是決定不說，「我想他有一天應該會親自跟你們說的吧？」

　　馬魯思走了一會兒，又想起船上的船長，「……對了，那瑪娜呢？今天好像都還沒看到她？」他也想要跟她說聲謝謝。

　　「喔，她正在休息。施展完比較大的法術會消耗很多精神。現在，我們到了。」

　　他們再次走到的地方，竟然就是那個十分典雅的房間。馬魯思驚訝地看著眼前的景象。雖然心測機毫髮無傷，旁邊曾經佈滿裂痕的花瓶卻殘酷地再次破碎。而原本編織得十分整齊的竹蓆，如今佈滿許多斗大的焦痕，尤其是在正中央──那應該是火蛇被召喚出來的位置吧？想到這，他想起紅龍。紅龍到哪裡去了？該不會又被我趕走了吧？

　　「對，到這時候才想起我，」紅龍的聲音再次出現，「我一直都在。我會一直在你心裡面，直到你死掉為止，這樣你滿意了嗎？」

　　你生氣了嗎？馬魯思對著紅龍問。「不會！哼，做你的事吧。」

　　布魯托走到心測機前，從底下的籃子拿出一個白色的小方塊，「就是這個，這個就是能夠創造武器，以及讓你擁有特殊能力的東西。」

　　馬魯思驚訝地望著眼前這顆小小的方塊，「這麼小？怎麼可能？」

　　「我也覺得滿神奇的，不過這本來就不是我們這個星球的產物。」布魯托說，「等等！接下來我要按照程序來！」

　　「程序？什麼程序？」他的表情有些疑惑。

　　「就是為了防止未知的情形發生，要依據之前我們所做的來操作一遍。簡單說就是如法炮製，這樣總不會出錯了吧！」布魯托很有自信地說，接著他拿出一張紙，「好了，我要念囉！……這個方塊叫做……武器變形金屬……抱歉，是武器創造變形金屬。就如同這金屬的名字一樣，手中小小的方塊會變化成你的武器，至於他的外型嘛……」

　　布魯托冷冷地哼笑了兩聲，那種感覺非常突兀，「由你們自己決定！」

　　頓時，場面顯得有點尷尬。馬魯思勉為其難地打破僵局，「所以，要怎麼操作？」

　　「別急！先聽我說完，」布魯托依然看著那張紙，看來後面似乎還有一長串，「不論是劍、斧、槍、甚至是雞腿、太空船、機器人，只要是無機生命體都可以，大小也沒有限制！只是勸你們不要真的想一個無限大的東西，上一個這樣想的傢伙因此莫名其妙死了呢，呵呵。目前最大的武器是我們大元帥的聖靈天劍，可以伸縮，劍身最大可以長八點八公尺，寬八十八公分，等一下也請你們不要做太大的東西，要不然我們的光明號可能會無法負荷喔！」布魯托一口氣念完一長串，然後深深吸了一大口氣，再深深地吐出來。

　　馬魯思很仔細地聽，卻聽到許多莫名其妙的東西。不過現在他也不好意思打斷，只能笑笑地等著。

　　「……念完了。」布魯托晃一晃手中的紙，「大概就這些吧？現在你雙掌緊貼，把方塊放在手掌中央。接著右手往前，左手往後把方塊轉開。雙手再緊握三秒鐘，就可以了。」

　　「這樣就可以擁有跟你們一樣的特殊能力了嗎？」馬魯思的語氣透露出期待，不曉得等一下會是什麼畫面？

　　「恩。」

　　厄司有些擔心地看著馬魯思。但他想也不想地轉開白色方塊。這隻小老虎期待著，不過只有三秒。

　　因為，他的意識又再一次地從他的身體被抽離。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

我的天阿，
上一次發文是在暑假阿＝　＝｜｜｜

恩現在是寒假了ＸＤ
最近會很有空，趕快來更新一下，
希望沒有太多的問題。

也希望能給在下許多批評指教，
有將近半年沒寫小說了，
感覺好生疏
謝謝大家囉～

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　
　　馬魯思的意識再次被吸入一個未知的空間。他睜開眼，前面是一片飄渺虛無的黑，有點像是宇宙那樣的深邃。環顧四周，竟意外地發現紅龍也在身旁！此刻的紅龍雙眼緊閉趴在地上，看起來有點慵懶，不時會用龍鼻造成一些奇怪的聲音。那是在打呼嗎？

　　「……所以，要怎麼開始？」在沉默許久後，馬魯思只好承認自己完全不知道該怎麼辦，對著正在打盹的紅龍求救。

　　「用想的。」紅龍頭也不抬一下，直接回答他。

　　「……想的？」

　　「吼！你真的很笨，」紅龍不情願地睜開眼睛。馬魯思注視著那雙龍眼。眼睛呈現美麗的金色，與他身上閃耀的紅色鱗片相比毫不遜色。不但如此，似乎還有一陣陣炙熱的氣息從眼裡透出來。即使經歷那麼多不見天日的歲月，那雙眼依然如此炯炯有神，令人望而生畏。「這已經是我所能想到最白話的說法了。好吧，剛剛不是白狼有說嗎？管它是不是武器，任何東西都行，只要能想像得出來就行。」

　　「任何東西都行？」馬魯思心中閃過一些奇妙的物品。其中似乎有許多是可以吃的東西。「等一下，可是這樣只有一個武器的外型阿？我要怎麼擁有特殊能力？」

　　「嗯？好吧，這部分是白狼忘記說的。基本上能力也是自己想，只要不是太誇張的就行。」

　　「所以我也可以隱形或是在天上飛或是放魔法召喚寵物之類的？」

　　「吼，對啦。你不會自己試試看喔？笨老虎。」

　　「喔，那我先測試一下，」他心不甘行不願地開始第一次嘗試，不過目前腦中唯一鮮明的影像只有一個，「那就先試試……龍？」

　　沒有任何反應。紅龍則是嘲諷地笑了一聲，「哈，你真的很笨。『龍』是有機生命體，再試試吧？」

　　馬魯思的臉紅了起來，不過他不甘心就這樣處於弱勢，「哼，那我要……一隻死掉的龍。」

　　在他們前方還真的憑空出現一隻死掉的龍，只是……「喂，等等，為什麼跟我一模一樣？」還是原尺寸的。

　　「因為我也只認識你這種龍阿……」

　　紅龍此刻顯得有些浮躁，他瞪著眼前死掉的自己，「沒關係，那你說，你要怎麼使用這個『武器』？」

　　「很簡單，」馬魯思急中生智，想到一個很棒的攻擊方式，「既然這個武器的體積很大，那就拉著龍的尾巴，用甩的方式攻擊周遭的敵人。而且只要按一次尾巴，龍的嘴巴就會吐出火來，把周圍的的人燒個精光！可以說是兼具魔法跟破壞力的毀滅性武器。怎麼樣？」他邊說著邊把地上的龍屍體就這樣甩飛出去。

　　紅龍氣得暴跳如雷。他怒吼一聲，把馬魯思嚇了一大跳，「吼！要不是你是我的主人，我早就把你燒成焦炭碾碎丟進海水裡餵魚！」

　　「……主人？」馬魯思不可置信地說，「為什麼？」

　　「我不是有說過嗎？」紅龍幾乎是大吼地說著，不過看起來馬魯思好像真的什麼都不知道。紅龍只好將語氣和緩下來，「唉，算了。讓我們重新來過吧，再這樣下去也不是辦法。你會需要一把合適的武器，因為……」紅龍陷入了思考，「不行，我不能告訴你，會影響太多。總之首先，我想要先測量你的體質。」

　　「嗯？……測量？」馬魯思剛剛聽到好多不了解的地方想要問，不過突然全部都忘記了。

　　「每個人根據他的身體的狀況，會有各種適合的武器。比方說，力氣大的就比較適合拿體積大的武器，而敏捷高的就可以考慮拿一切輕巧高傷害的武器。這樣應該可以幫助你思考吧？因為你看起來毫無頭緒。」紅龍冷靜地為他解說著，「現在，你到我這邊來。」

　　馬魯思走到紅龍面前。紅龍緩緩伸出右爪放在老虎的頭上，然後默念幾句。頓時，馬魯思感覺他跟紅龍之間形成了通路，而他的回憶則是一點一滴地被汲取。原來他要調閱他過去的記憶！「我從前面開始看。」
　　
　　過了一陣子，馬魯思發現雖然無法知道紅龍正在看哪一段記憶，不過從紅龍發出的一些聲音，似乎可以猜到一些。「恩？恩。恩。哈，你真的很笨。恩。哦……。」

　　「不要一直恩阿恩的，快點告訴我結果啦……」馬魯思顯得有點不悅，也很擔心到底紅龍看了哪些……

　　「不要急嘛，我快全部看完了。」居然看了全部！「……恩，我看完了。」紅龍得意地將龍爪收回，表情中帶著一絲神秘。

　　「所以呢？測出來的素質怎樣？」馬魯思的臉有些滾燙，不過他還是想知道結果。

　　「我現在要公布囉。以下就是你的能力指標，滿分是八點，仔細聽囉：力量：三點。耐力：三點。敏捷：還不錯七點。靈巧：太棒了，八點滿分。法力：三點。感知：兩點。就這樣。」

　　「感知是什麼？不會是指我的智力吧？」馬魯思聽到自己有一項只有兩點，有點擔心地問。

　　「哈哈，不是。感知是有點類似感應的能力。這項能力是與生俱來的，不能強求。」

　　「喔……」馬魯思若有所思地發呆。

　　「你在想什麼？」紅龍發現他的詭異行徑，好奇地問。

　　「我在想，有些人可以感應到一些幽靈類的，是不是就是這項能力值特別高？」

　　「感知的能力有分很多大類，你剛剛說的就是其中一種。的確，那些能夠感受到其他世界存在的人感知能力特別高。不過那畢竟是少數。一般人的感知能力平均在三左右，這樣大致上就能保護他們在生活上不會出事，比方說走路不會跌倒或是撞到東西之類的。」

　　所以他在平均值以下，馬魯思難過地想著。他從小就不喜歡低於所謂的平均值。

　　小時候，當他把考卷拿回去給爸爸媽媽看的時候，他們一看到哪一科低於平均值，就會開始碎碎念。好像在這個世界上，不只成績重要，更重要的是不能低於平均值。媽媽總是說：「成績固然很重要的，更重要的是不能輸給班上一半以上的人。只要任何事都維持在平均水準以上，這樣就成功啦！知不知道？」直到現在，他好像也被這樣的觀念束縛住了。

　　想到家裡的情況，雖然馬魯思現在位於外太空，但並不會很思念家鄉的事情。家裡的人都只會碎碎念而已，同學之間也沒有什麼特別的。反正就是這樣吧？大家同班幾年之後，就各分東西去了。而唯一最重要的親人──叔叔──也穿過那扇失去鑰匙的門離他而去。反倒是厄司，成為現在最能夠依靠的朋友。一開始到太空總校的時候，他跟厄司的關係處得很不好，卻又是同樣是維修組的，所以很多時候會處在一起。不知道為什麼一開始厄司這麼討厭他，但是自己也有必須要完成的夢想，也就是完成叔叔的遺願。

　　「……喂，」紅龍望著眼前出神的馬魯思，終於忍不住打斷，「現在到底還要不要繼續？」

　　「嗯？要，當然要阿！下一步是什麼？」馬魯思收回心中的想法，裝做很專心的模樣等著紅龍發言。

　　「好吧。接下來我幫你分析一下。因為你的力量跟耐力都只有三，不適合拿太重或是太大的武器，即使拿得動也很快就疲累了。你的敏捷跟靈巧都很高，拿一些小型的武器應該會不錯。至於法力，你的法力只有三點，不能夠施放大型法術，但一些附加能力的魔法倒還可以做到。這些就是大致的方向吧？」

　　「敏捷跟靈巧有什麼分別？」馬魯思好奇地問。他覺得兩個之間好像沒什麼差。

　　「敏捷指的是攻擊速度或是身段。像是可以快速的斬擊，或是飛簷走壁等等。而靈巧則是有關於控制的程度，像命中率之類的。如想要射弓箭靈巧就要很高。有些人敏捷高而沒靈巧，就只是一個跑很快卻什麼都打不準的人而已。」

　　聽到這邊，馬魯思覺得聽起來好熟悉，好像在哪邊聽過類似的東西。突然間，他知道了。「我覺得聽起來很像是電玩遊戲裡的角色能力值。」他想起在國中玩過的某個網路遊戲。

　　「哼？這樣你比較好理解，因為你太笨了。」紅龍不以為意地說，「好了，剩下的你自己想，有問題再問我。」

　　馬魯思暫且忽略紅龍貶低他的說詞，開始在心中構思自己的武器。他想要一個心中真正重要的東西。但既然如此，答案不是很明顯嗎？「我想要，一支鑰匙。」

　　頃刻之間，剛剛被丟得遠遠的龍，憑空消失。取而代之的是他手中一支普通的鑰匙。外表呈現金色，前端有兩個突出的長方形，後端則是一個空心的圓，看起來普通極了，實在不像可以開鎖的鑰匙。「然後，這個鑰匙能夠任意變形，打開所有的鎖。」雖然叔叔只有給他一支鑰匙，可是說實在他已經忘記形狀了。「然後，它也可以變形成匕首形狀。這樣應該可以吧？」說完，手中瞬間出現一把金光閃閃的普通匕首，只是刀尖有兩個三角形的鋸齒邊緣，看來是由鑰匙變化而成的關係。

　　「然後……我希望當我握著這個匕首的時候可以隱形，並且移動速度變成兩倍。此外，還可以沿著牆壁以及天花板行走，不會掉下來。在空中則是可以進入漂浮狀態，可以像羽毛一樣緩慢地降落，也可以踩著空氣前進。還有，當我在攻擊時會附加火焰攻擊，能將被砍中的敵人灼傷。」

　　「喂！」紅龍原本挺安靜的，聽到這再也聽不下去，「一個武器只有兩個能力。」

　　老虎的表情顯得很吃驚。「可是，布魯托又會隱形，又會穿牆，還會把手中的武器變不見……」

　　「他會隱形是與生俱來的，那是把物體暫時隱藏的能力，你說的第三個跟第一個是一樣的。穿牆是他能夠穿透物體的能力，這是武器賦與的。不過事實上他還有一個屬性的附加技能，能夠將一個物體投影產生放大或縮小的效果，所以實際上他的武器的確只有兩個能力。」紅龍面無表情地糾正。

　　「你怎麼會……都知道？」他依稀想起紅龍是神的兒子。

　　紅龍臉上則突然露出喜悅的光芒，「哈哈！這時候終於開始崇拜我了吧？也罷，我就告訴你。其實很簡單，因為這個空間是歸我管轄的。」

　　「歸你管轄？你是說……」馬魯思望著眼前遼闊無邊的黑暗空間，心中不由自主興起毛骨悚然的感覺，「這是你家？」

　　「不是！你真的笨得很誇張……」紅龍簡直不敢相信自己的耳朵，「這整個創造武器的地方，包括其他人創造武器時也是一樣，都是處在一個虛構的心靈空間。而這些，都是我跟其他四位兄弟共同創建的，所以我們擁有自由進出的權利。當然，我被關在果實裡面時沒有這個權利，不過這裡會記錄每個來訪者的基本資料還有創造的內容，以方便隨時調閱。」

　　「你有四個兄弟！」馬魯思再次覺得紅龍真的很厲害。他好羨慕有兄弟姊妹的人，因為他是獨子，「除了紅色綠色，還有哪些顏色？你是最年長的哥哥嗎？」

　　「這不急，如果你想聽，我可以慢慢跟你說。現在，我們還是先完成眼前的工作吧，」紅龍心中甚是得意，不過他意識到再這樣講下去會沒完沒了，「現在，你還有一個屬性相關的附加技能，當然前提是你會保留鑰匙變化的能力啦。我猜你會保留。」

　　馬魯思看起來陷入沉思。紅龍卻是露出擔憂的表情。這一切實在是太奇怪了，在他重獲自由後，都還沒辦法掌握其他兄弟的消息，透過心靈聯繫也連絡不上。依照規定他必須要依附在馬魯思的心靈無法離開，所以沒辦法到處去調查，但是就連這心靈空間卻連個蛛絲馬跡都沒有。更可疑的，還有些最近創造的武器，能力詭異的要命。總之，這其中有鬼。

　　「我決定了，」馬魯思語氣尚有些猶豫，「我要在攻擊時會附加火焰的能力。」

　　「嗯？聽起來你似乎還有其他列入考慮的能力？」紅龍隨口問了一個問題。

　　「還有把自身化為火焰的能力，以及利用噴射原理在天空飛行的能力。」

　　「你總算做了一個正確的決定，」紅龍表情認真地說，「好了。現在，我想要送你一個禮物。」

　　「什麼禮物？」馬魯思覺得氣氛似乎變得有點嚴肅，他收起笑容。

　　「把你的匕首伸出來。」馬魯思照著他的話做，紅龍把右爪再次放在上面，「作為我的主人，紅龍我在此僅獻上最真誠的祝福，並立誓會盡全力保護主人之安全，至死方休。」

　　「聽起來好像不太正式……」馬魯思自言自語般地說著，而他手中的匕首卻像是回應紅龍的，爆出閃耀的金色火光，感覺到神聖的氣息以及溫暖話語，「這是？」

　　「這是龍火，象徵著生長以及淨化的聖火。我在你的武器裡灌輸我的一些能力，你應該會需要的。」
　　
　　馬魯思望著紅龍將龍爪收回，他將手中的匕首變回鑰匙。「再加一條繩子好了，這樣我就能掛在脖子上。」說完從鑰匙後端就出現一條紅色的線。他綁緊後將鑰匙掛起來。「這樣算是完成了吧？回去囉？」

　　「你做得很好，我的主人。」雖然現在只能隱隱約約感覺到，他的主人身上籠罩著危險的氣息，紅龍覺得未來似乎充滿挑戰。

　　「……你以後都會這樣稱呼我嗎？」馬魯思受寵若驚。

　　「嗯？不會，因為你臉上的表情似乎寫著不喜歡。走吧。」紅龍說完哈哈大笑，馬魯思的思緒也跟著被拉出黑色的心靈空間。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

貌似遊戲的能力值，火焰屬性，以及紅色還有守護神……
天阿我知道這些該死的很常見，
不過我會保證主角不會很強這樣可以嗎＝　＝？

現在回頭看之前寫的小說，
只覺得埋了好多分支劇情都沒有交代，
哈哈……（自爆）

----------


## 空

.

----------


## yoyo虎

> 這篇看來比較像是能力設定的簡介，典型RPG介面(誤)。不過，看起來好複雜啊......(扶額)
> 
> 主角能自行設計武器的外型跟能力？這真是太讚了啊啊啊！！
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     如果是我我要一本筆記本，能力是寫上對方名字那個人就會死翹翹、還有拿著筆記本時可以看到對手名字XDD(揍飛)    
>     
> 
> 
> ...


誠摯地感謝阿空的回應~~

能力值的設定其實應該會挺單純的
感覺有點像是典型的六角形圖那樣(只是互相不影響)

死亡筆記本感覺實在是太作弊了...
不過我的武器設定中有牽扯到死亡的，
會有相對應的機制(這會到很後面很後面很後面才會出現的橋段，冏)
...不過這一節有提到一丁點

龍火！是新梗嗎？（這篇已經快被老梗攻陷了）
另外我沒有看過家庭教師說，
不過也許有偷喵到過吧，
所以很直覺地就把噴射原理給它寫進去了...恩

阿空的心得感覺很實用！
要能夠在讀者心中建立意象真的很重要，
這一節在下的確忽略了QQ
其實之前還有衣服的問題也是，
總覺得描述細節的部份我比較容易忽略

兩人對話的部分，
在下也會試著用不同的人稱角度來描述

再次感謝阿空的回應
也謝謝阿空的祝福！
也祝阿空能在今年的寒假玩得愉快～

----------


## yoyo虎

＊＊＊第五章　冒險開始＊＊＊

第一節
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　厄司和布魯托站著等了幾秒鐘之後，馬魯思就從出神的狀態回復。當布魯托看見他手中的武器時，有一點失望。「你做了一把鑰匙？」

　　「嗯，我想我會需要這個的。」馬魯思等不及想要測試武器的效果了，「對了，你們這邊有沒有鎖之類的？」他環顧這著這個燒焦的房間。拉門、心測機，以及木櫃，沒有一個有類似鎖的裝置。

　　「鎖？沒有，我們這邊東西有鎖跟沒鎖是一樣的，」布魯托特別從牆壁隱沒又出現。「你的能力是開鎖？還挺酷的阿！」

　　「謝謝你。那我想還是等登陸之後再試好了。什麼時候會到本星？」希望越快越好。

　　「呃？不，我們不是要去本星。」布魯托不急不徐地解說，「我們目前的方向，是朝著衝突星前進的。」

　　「衝突星？那……跟我們原本的目的地一樣。」他想起莉莉號的行程表上寫著：於衝突星周圍架設測量儀器及拍照，並發射登陸機器人進行勘查之類的。根據課本讀來的印象，衝突星是一顆沒有衛星的行星，與本星同樣圍繞著太陽運轉。從照片上看，衝突星明顯分成四個色塊。海洋像是大海峽一樣分個兩塊完整的大陸，而其中一塊是呈現泥土般的灰褐色，給人詭異低沉的感覺。另一塊則是充滿活力的綠色，且白色的雲霧比較容易籠罩在這塊區域。南北極兩端則終年都是白茫茫的，看不出來是冰層還是霧。

　　「是霧。」這句話卻是馬魯思的心中的紅龍說的。「哼，我當然知道啦，我住了那麼久……」

　　你怎麼會知道？馬魯思問紅龍。「很簡單，而且其實你去過了阿，這樣應該曉得了吧？」

　　我去過……？我怎麼可能去過？我是第一次上太空船耶。「哼，算了我直接說。就是我之前給你看過的記憶。那些影像，包括元素之樹，就位於衝突星上。」

　　原來那些草原跟藍天，就是衝突星上的美景。在本星上，根本就沒有辦法看到如此遼闊的自然景觀。因此說起來，在紅龍記憶中的森林樹木，對他來說就像是夢境一般不可思議。不過，那也是好久以前的事了吧。想到這，他突然想到一件事情。到底紅龍被關在果實裡面多久……。

　　「四千五百一十六年。不用擔心時間單位不對，所有的星球都以固定的速度在自轉，所以曆法是通用的……」紅龍似乎能夠看見馬魯思既驚訝又困窘的表情，「唉，算了，你好像根本沒想那麼多。總之大概就是這樣的數字。」

　　活了那麼久，究竟是什麼樣的感覺呢？對馬魯思來說，能活到一百歲大概就已經算是很長壽，也很足夠了。想必紅龍在被關之前應該還渡過一段不算短的歲月，也許一千年、兩千年，甚至更長。這樣會不會對世界感到很厭煩阿？到底是什麼樣的生活在支撐著紅龍呢？

　　想著想著，馬魯思被厄司遠方的聲音喚醒，「嘿，小傢伙，走吧？」

　　「……嗯。」他將鑰匙掛在脖子上──雖然他剛剛在心靈空間似乎做過一次。

＊＊＊

　　待在太空船上的日子，大致上來說是很有趣的。馬魯思成天在船上繞阿繞的，發現這艘太空船還有很多特殊的裝置跟房間。像是之前他醒過來的房間──也是他現在住的房間──之所以可以從窗外看到藍天，就是因為虛擬實景的成像系統，將空行者號之前去過的地方形成影像。除了藍天之外，還有幾十種可以切換。有火山、海底、花海、松葉林、雪山、水晶洞等等，美不勝收。還有另一個房間，能夠隨意創造自己的服裝。目前馬魯思身上穿著的衣服，是一件大海藍的Ｔ恤，以及暗藍色長褲。腳上穿的則是棕色的皮靴。整體來說很舒適也很休閒。

　　厄司身上穿的也是簡單的天藍色運動短上衣及短褲，再穿上白色的球鞋，看起來似乎想要展現自己的年輕。只是他微胖的外表，看起來倒像是啤酒喝多了的中年男子。最近厄司看起來有點悶悶不樂，也許是因為沒有武器的緣故吧！那心測機不論怎麼按，都沒有任何反應，布魯托認為應該是之前的戰鬥太過激烈壞掉的原故，只好請厄司暫時委屈一下。。偶爾厄司會嚷著要趁馬魯思睡著的時候把武器偷走丟進宇宙，讓他再也找不回來。於是最近馬魯思都帶著鑰匙睡覺。

　　至於瑪娜，空行者號的女船長，幾天後終於從沉睡中甦醒。她一醒來，便馬上召集大家。現在，所有船上的人都坐在餐廳，等著坐在最前面的瑪娜發言。
　　
　　「我解說一下現在的情況。此刻我們在哈雷的追蹤下，跟在攻擊莉莉號的太空船後面。所以即使他們隱形，雷達鎖定也失效，我們還是沒有跟丟。之後，我們會在衝突星上登陸。」

　　馬魯思想到登陸，心中就覺得很不可思議。其他星球的太空技術到底多先進了呢？現在主星的技術不要說登陸，連在外太空飛行都被限定了時間。空行者號理所當然是屬於外星球的科技產物。想到這裡，瑪娜她們經歷過的故事一定很精彩。

　　「由於等等我們會有一些戰鬥，所以我現在先來分組一下。」瑪娜似乎一點也不慌張的說出這句話。

　　「……等等，瑪娜船長，妳剛剛說的是戰鬥嗎？」馬魯思原本有些發愣，突然意識到這兩個字有點不正常。

　　「是，不過你們不用擔心，我們的經驗都很豐富。馬魯思你就跟我一組，因為我比較怕你亂跑。有我在你會很安全的。至於厄司兄……」

　　布魯托此時突然笑了出來「噗！瑪娜你怎麼變成厄司的師妹了？那誰是你的大師兄阿？哈哈！」

　　瑪娜給布魯托一個白眼，「不好笑。至於厄司大哥，你就跟哈雷和布魯托一組，我相信他們會把你照顧的很好的。」

　　哈雷此刻明顯露出有點不悅的表情，不過在場看到的只有瑪娜跟厄司。馬魯思等不及瑪娜說完，直接發出心中的疑問。「等等！我們為什麼要戰鬥？是不是……為了幫我們報仇？」

　　「不，不只。」瑪娜語氣有些保留地說，「我們的任務，就是守護宇宙的和平。現在既然有機會，我想把他們一網打盡。我發現你似乎很著急地想要回家，是嗎？」

　　「我，我不是……」馬魯思很驚訝他的心思被看穿，還被當眾說了出來。他覺得不好意思，臉頰竄出紅暈。「對不起，我知道身為巡航隊的一員，應該要有必死的決心和毅力。」

　　「呃……其實真的沒有那麼危險啦。」布魯托出來打岔，「大家的能力都很適合冒險。有隱形、偵測、還有如同預知能力般的直覺，等於是無敵組合，真的。」

　　但馬魯思似乎不是擔心這個。他只是很害怕，會不會他這樣一待就是好幾年？這樣跟叔叔見面的日子，好似遙遙無期。此時厄司也來安慰他，「不要緊的，小傢伙！有我在，沒有人能動你一根寒毛！」但這也不是重點。

　　「總之，我們很快就要登陸了。去準備一下吧。」瑪娜下令解散，馬魯思卻依然在原地，放空著。他想著各種情況和方法，也許可以求瑪娜之後先把他載回去一次，讓她跟家人們告別？或者趁大家都下船之後再偷偷把太空船開走？
　
　　終於，紅龍受不了而直接將他吼醒。「聽著，笨老虎，我管你打算怎麼做，什麼都不做絕不會完成任何事！現在，去準備登陸的行囊。快去！」馬魯思這才暫時回過神，前往自己的房間。

　　馬魯思到房間後，從床底下拿出一個隨身的拉鍊式小背包。說起來還真是神奇，這背包居然是布魯托給他的。看來應該是在他離開莉莉號之前，碰巧看到就順手拿起來了吧？布魯托說，個人的背包一定要拿阿，裡面可能會有很重要的東西。還真的說中了？他一邊想，一邊慢慢地蹲下，準備整理行囊。從背包中拿出第一個東西，是莉莉號的模型。唉不過莉莉號已經徹底炸毀，這東西還是好好珍藏在比較隱密的地方好了。於是模型被放到了床頭。第二個東西，是他叔叔的照片。

　　叔叔……你現在還是在等著我嗎？我會不會讓你感到失望了？你會不會覺得我根本不屑進去那扇木門？馬魯思的手微微顫抖著，手中的照片也就跟著搖搖晃晃的。似乎過了好久好久，馬魯思才甩開這些情緒，將照片又收進背包裡。

　　接下來，從背包裡拿出來的是日記本跟鉛筆。雖然他不覺得自己會寫日記，不過還是一樣先帶著好了。同樣是本子類的，還有《星星、太陽、月亮》這本小說。所謂的月亮，就是現在的衛星藍鱗。據說以前的藍鱗是美麗的淡黃色，望著就能感染一股神奇的魔力，美得令人陶醉。現在他們已經很少用月亮這個詞，其中的「月」字比較常見的用法是計量日期。這本書也帶著好了。

　　然後，他似乎還帶了一個水壺。至於之前為什麼會帶，說實在他也不太清楚，因為在太空船上不可能有機會打水來喝。總之現在還真的用得上了。最後，他把餐廳的一些食物塞進背包，終於算是準備完成。

　　這時，馬魯思毫無預警地，從背後猛烈地被打了一下，「好痛！厄司，你什麼時候進來的？」他不用回頭也知道只有厄司會做這種事。

　　「從你拿出莉莉號的時候吧？」厄司哈哈大笑，然後稍微收起笑容，「欸，小傢伙，突然覺得好慶幸，能夠繼續跟你這樣打打笑笑的。」

　　「對阿……」馬魯思想到以前在太空總校上的生活。當他們雙雙被選為莉莉號的船員後，每天一邊維修莉莉號，一邊在船上打打鬧鬧的。雖然對厄司這個年紀的人來說，這樣的形象實在不太符合，不過他們都樂在其中。「……你來就為了打我一下？」

　　「廢話，當然不是。嗯，你覺得哈雷是不是……討厭我？」

　　馬魯思將包包的拉鍊拉上，思考著。「……我不知道。我實在摸不透哈雷。而且很奇怪，感覺哈雷就跟真的冰塊一樣。」

　　「不只吧！我還沒看到他就感覺快冷死了，一刻都待不下去！」厄司突然打了一個寒顫，「我的天阿，他會不會有一天心血來潮就把我冰起來啦？」

　　「不會吧？沒那麼恐怖好不好……」馬魯思覺得厄司好像有點反應過度，不過也可能是自己反應遲鈍。這兩件事都滿常發生的。

　　「你不知道剛剛瑪娜說我跟哈雷同組的時候，那個表情簡直像要把我殺掉似的！」厄司心有餘悸地說，「他一定討厭我。唉，第一次變成少數民族，感覺還真差。」

　　馬魯思這才意識到現在太空船上，人類還真的變成少數民族了。不過這會造成什麼影響嗎？「嗯。對了，你的行李準備好了嗎？」

　　「阿？沒什麼要帶的阿？又不是小學生去遠足？」厄司說完又哈哈大笑，接著就這樣直接走離房間。馬魯思當下決定再整理一次行李。

　　令人驚訝地，當馬魯思決定割捨背包中的食物時，空行者號已經悄悄降落在衝突星。瑪娜站在窗邊，看著眼前類似要塞的建築物，將手中的桃花木杖又握得更緊了些。她的直覺告訴她，等等將會發生一件大事。哈雷則是靜靜地坐在自己房間的床邊，布魯托意外地也坐在附近的椅子上。有沒有隱形不重要，因為不論哪一種哈雷都知道他在哪裡。也許剛剛他們之間有過什麼對話吧？而當厄司不久後喊著小傢伙我們著陸時，紅龍要馬魯思到窗邊把虛擬實境系統關掉。「讓我看看這個世界。」
　　
　　從房間這個角度望去，周圍皆是了無生氣的灰褐色荒原。天空呈現死寂的黃色，漫天的塵土覆蓋原本該是清澈湛藍的天空。這裡寸草不生，連擅長躲在陰暗處的青苔似乎都消失無蹤。馬魯思望著眼前的光景，心中的熱血也瞬間冷卻了。雖然這是他第一次登陸別的星球，他卻一點也開心不起來，因為這裡實在是太詭異了。

　　「這不是……這不是我認識的哈萊依……」紅龍用震驚的語氣說著。馬魯思卻什麼也說不出口，只能繼續望著這片慘灰的世界。

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
　　風，一陣一陣地吹來，將滾滾黃沙吹進了天。馬魯思此刻已經下船，望著這片未知的大陸。而在周圍中最明顯的物體，就是正前方的灰色大要塞。

　　這座大要塞，並不是屬於很高科技的那種，至少沒有電路管線或是漂浮太空船之類的。從它的外觀來看，最外層是圓環形的鋼鐵城牆，而從現在的角度也可以看見城門。仔細看的話，城門除了鋼鐵，有一部份是用石頭製成的，且最上面尖端部分有龍圖案的雕刻。城門底下也可以看見全身穿著灰色調的衛兵在駐守著，手中拿著槍械之類的武器，看起來很危險。再更往裡面都是一些四四方方的灰色建築。從整體外觀以及大小推測，居住人口大約可以到兩千左右吧？但絕對不會有人想要住在這裡，因為看過去除了灰色還是灰色，真無趣。

　　「他還有一個地下城。」哈雷對著大家呢喃般地說著。「我可以感應到地下有心靈能量。要怎麼進去？」

　　「為什麼我們一定要進去？」馬魯思突然覺得有點不太妙，他放下厄司借他的望遠鏡，「我覺得我們人手好像不太夠。」

　　「不會，」瑪娜很武斷地說，「夠多了。不能從大門進去，要想其它路。」

　　「呃，不知道有沒有密道之類的？」布魯托不太確定地問。

　　「嗯，密道嗎……？」瑪娜似乎陷入了沉思。馬魯思突然發現，瑪娜的預知能力好像並不是全知全能。「嗯，找找看吧？」她手指向要塞的左邊。

　　包括完全沒有攻擊力的厄司，他們一行開始慢慢走向預定目標處。至於太空船，雖然是停在空曠處，不過根據布魯托的說法，完全沒有問題（說完之後太空船就消失了）。馬魯思背著輕快的背包，一路上大家都沒有說話，於是他決定問紅龍有關哈萊依的問題。

　　「……哈萊依，就是你們所說的衝突星。在以前我們是這樣稱這顆星球的。以前，這裡是我們最喜歡的地方，因為這裡綠草如茵，終年氣候溫和，就像你之前看到的一樣。不過，不曉得為什麼會變成現在這個模樣。雖然說這四千年以來我沉睡了那麼久，在元素之樹的庇護下，這裡的環境應該能夠維持它的生命力才是……」

　　看不出來這裡以前是草原呢。馬魯思越想越覺得這裡跟綠色完全搭不上邊，比他們的星球還慘。有時候大家也稱本星叫做「金屬星」，因為放眼望去盡是銀白色的金屬，雖然冷淡少了一切熱情，但也不至於感到荒涼。現在，這個地方則如同被榨乾了一般。對了，為什麼衝突星另外一邊的大陸還能夠保持常綠呢？

　　「因為兩邊都有一棵元素之樹。唉，看來這裡一定發生過很大的事情，使得元素之樹失去了保護的功能。我甚至已經無法認出這座堡壘四千年前的前身。這裡的建築風格，以及所使用的建材，都跟四千年前完全不一樣……」

　　那是當然的吧……馬魯思想了想自己星球的歷史。四千年前別說是建築風格，根本是所有東西大突變。現在是新紀元三二四二年，根據歷史的記載，直到新紀元開始前，金屬星曾陷入混沌的世紀。那時斷斷續續打了將近一千多年的仗，科技始終停滯不前，只是不斷改良武器像是弓、或是加強防禦像是盾之類的。直到太陽之子－虎族士德的出現，終於劃下戰爭的休止符，並且開創了新紀元，才算將混沌的情況穩定下來。雖然往後的日子戰爭依然存在，不過士德辛苦統一並建立的國家光之國，也就是現在的萊特共和國，直到現代依然是金屬星上最富庶的地區。

　　對了，紅龍你都待在衝突星上做什麼？「這個不能跟你說。反正也不是什麼破壞世界的無聊事情，你不需要知道。」

　　瑪娜在這時找到了密道的入口，它在地上被一層鐵板覆蓋住，而上面剛好有……一個鎖！

　　「嘿，讓我來！」馬魯思暫時放下跟紅龍的對話，興奮地跑過去。不過布魯托雙手一揮──正確來說是揮舞他手中隱藏的武器──那鎖就這樣硬生生被打成碎片。「喔，好吧，算了……」

　　「呃……抱歉。」布魯托有點困窘地說，並保證下次看到鎖一定會讓給他先開的。

　　這條地下密道有點簡陋粗糙，路面上僅僅只有普通的泥土，好像才剛挖好就拿來使用的感覺。一路上的方向直直往堡壘延伸，也許還有微微向下傾斜？由於它不算很寬，所以大家只能一個接著一個跟在瑪娜後面前進。光線很昏暗，走在最後面的馬魯思幾乎看不到地上的路了，也因此被絆到好幾次。幸好，每次要跌倒的時候，走在第四個的厄司總是會回頭精準地扶住他，使他免於受到跌倒這種無妄之災。

　　在走了幾條岔路以後，馬魯思無預警地撞在厄思的身上。「怎麼了？為什麼停下來？」

　　才說完，一陣天搖地動，馬魯思趕緊抓住眼前唯一的依託。他聽見土石崩落的聲音，該不會密道就在這個時候坍塌了吧？難道是被敵人發現入侵者而遭到攻擊了？不知道瑪娜的魔法能不能把他們變出去……。接著，眼前出現了光亮。雖然並不是很刺眼，不過至少能夠看清現況。

　　剛剛的情況是在瑪娜的指示下，布魯托將牆壁打穿了一個洞。此時大家都從狹小的密道中走出來，周圍除了牆壁，有一面是細長的鐵柱。原來他們正在一座地下監獄裡！

　　「Wafeta！ Gaima serichita aserichi！」馬魯思因為聲音回頭，發現周圍有兩個鷹獸人，還有一個人類。他們身上穿著殘破不堪的純灰色上衣跟短褲，這應該就是所謂的囚衣。除此之外，這些人的腳上還綁著一個鐵環，鐵環似乎還連著一條線。三條線聚集在一起後埋入地底。他們會不會也是從宇宙被龍人抓來的呢？剛剛說話的又是哪一個啊？

　　「你好？」馬魯思不太確定地問。雖然剛剛聽到一段聽不懂的語言，不過還是試試看好了。

　　「Miagiku！　Mitia，　Mitia！」其中看起來最年長的應獸人突然伸出他的一隻手，語氣聽起來有點著急？他的另一隻手扶著脖子，嘴巴微微像上揚，眼神中帶著充滿慾望的飢渴。這會是什麼意思呢……？會不會是……他想要喝水？

　　馬魯思把背包中的水壺遞給那個年長的鷹人。鷹人咕嚕咕嚕地把水壺中的水給喝完，看來他好像猜中了。接著，鷹人暴力地把水壺摔在地板上。「欸，那是我的水壺耶！」

　　「Kitiata，　Kitiata。」鷹獸人又說了什麼奇怪聽不懂的話，態度還變得倨傲許多。該不會是要食物吧？

　　「我沒有食物！雖然我原本要帶的。聽懂了嗎？我，沒，有！」馬魯思一個字一個字的念出來，還大力地在胸前畫了個叉。這樣應該看得懂吧？真沒想到會遇到這麼不知道感恩的傢伙。這時，他發現布魯托好像在叫他。

　　「呃，那個，馬魯思，這裡有一個鎖……不過看你好像玩得挺開心的，所以我想也許晚一點……」布魯托面露難色。其他同夥似乎都在等待著。

　　「對不起……」他伸手抓取胸前的鑰匙，暫時丟下要食物的囚犯，走向門口的鎖。

　　突然，又是一陣天搖地動，馬魯思前面什麼都沒有，只能直直地往前跌……。突然哈雷不知從哪裡衝出來，把馬魯思用手一把撈起。「哇！謝謝。（好冰喔）怎麼了？」

　　「過來這邊，趴下！」瑪娜下令。所有人都躲到了房間的一個角落，而相對另一邊是看起來陷入痛苦的三個囚犯。他們的眼神像被嚇壞了，而腳上的鐵環此刻正發著淡綠色的光。周圍的空氣，就在這個看似密閉的空間流動起來。是風，風開始充滿了整個空間！

　　「怎麼回事？哇！」馬魯思整個被莫名的強風吹飛，幸好是在靠近牆壁的地方才沒有受傷，不過身體也因此被黏在牆上動彈不得。他能夠看到到大家都在吃力地抵抗風吹，衣服跟著氣流啪哩啪哩地響著，「風好大喔！」
　　
　　三名監獄中的囚犯因痛苦忍不住吶喊。風依然吹著，他們腳上鐵環的光沿著線路被集合起來流向地底。不知道什麼時候才會結束？才剛這樣想，哈雷伸出手，施展了冰魔法把他們三個冰了起來，風也因此嘎然而止。還真是直接阿……

　　馬魯思從牆壁上緩緩滑了下來。他們腳上的鐵環是什麼裝置？為什麼一邊發光還會有奇怪的風產生？還有那些光到地下去做什麼？

　　「馬魯思，先開門。」瑪娜無情地說，似乎沒有要解答的意思，雖然她應該能看穿馬魯思心中的疑問。走出了剛剛的隔間，她開始說明現在的情況。「我們現在位於他們的監獄。而我們的目標很簡單，先解決襲擊莉莉號的龍人，再解決這間要塞的負責人，就這樣。」瑪娜不允許大家問問題，領著大家繼續往前走。才走了幾步，突然停在一個隔間前面。

　　大家隨著瑪娜的視線望去，裡面關著一個藍色的男性龍獸人。不像是那些噁心的綠色蜥蜴人，有點像瑪娜，不過長了一雙翅膀。「幫忙開個門，馬魯思。」女船長語氣平淡地下令。

　　「喔……」馬魯思放棄疑問，直接奉行命令。瑪娜走進去，仔細地看著眼前的有翼龍人。她不會只是好奇吧？馬魯思奇怪地想著。現在這位龍人疲憊不安穩地睡著，身上灰色的囚衣看起來倒是挺乾淨的，腳上也有鐵環。很可能是剛受完痛苦的摧殘吧？

　　「布魯托，把鐵環弄掉。」瑪娜回頭對白狼說，後者笑嘻嘻地揮動手中的武器。看似粗暴，不過鐵環還是匡鐺一聲地斷裂。每件事似乎都在她的掌控之中，而大家也樂於服從，這就是所謂領導者的風範嗎？

　　「謝了，治癒術！」瑪娜揮動手中的木杖，從前端飛出的綠色精靈開始環繞著沉睡的龍人。這就是瑪娜自然系的治癒魔法，來自大自然的神蹟。不久之後，龍人緩緩地睜開了眼，先是驚訝地望了望自己的腳，再看著眼前的瑪娜。馬魯思突然知道瑪娜在做什麼了。她在拯救同類！一定是！

　　「……Ita ukiwoga sahashi？」怎麼又是一個說外國語的？，大家都是一臉茫然地望著。不知道瑪娜的直覺能不能突破語言的障礙？馬魯思剛這樣想，心中突然聽到紅龍的聲音，而且紅龍說的話令他驚訝不已。紅龍聽得懂！

　　「……＃＊＄，＄＃＠＃！＠＃％？」這次聽起來跟上一種口音不一樣，看來好像換了另一種語言，但是大家依然用一頭霧水的表情望著。

　　「……Ωαβ，βζμξφθ？」他又明顯換了另一種語言。真神奇，一個字都聽不懂。

　　「……。」藍色龍人看起來顯得很沮喪且無話可說。最後，他嘆了一口氣，「你……說古語？」

　　「對了！」布魯托喜悅地拍手，「哇，你是語言天才嗎？會說好多種語言阿？」眼前的龍人也跟著笑開了懷。馬魯思開始猜測他的年齡。從外表看也許四十歲？從臉上冷靜跟充滿智慧的眼神能看得出他身經百戰，不過因為剛剛笑出來的表情似乎年輕了五歲。但是不論如何，總是比厄司有三十五歲的外表好得多些。

　　「謝謝。我是陶德。陶德．錫卡魯。」陶德將右手握拳放在右腦勺，輕輕點了一下。

　　「你好，我們是負責維護宇宙和平的巡航隊。我是瑪娜．麗芙，也是負責人兼艦長。」瑪娜想了想，用右手同樣做了一遍剛剛的動作。

　　「語咒？……」陶德陷入短暫沉思，「你們來自akilaski，也就是……極區？」

　　「不。我想，你不完全懂我們說的話？」瑪娜一語道破。陶德只能點點頭。「你可以幫助我們嗎？我們想要攻破這座要塞。」

　　「可以。我的屬性是光，使用武器是光球，我可以在後方支援你們。」他不假思索的說出這段話，讓馬魯思覺得擁有屬性跟武器在這裡好像不是秘密一樣。或者他睿智的雙眼一眼就看穿他們也擁有屬性？等等厄司沒有屬性阿……

　　「我的屬性是自然，我會防禦性魔法跟治癒法術。其他情況等等邊走邊說吧。」陶德點點頭，接著在瑪娜的帶領下，大家一起走出去。原來瑪娜不只是在拯救同類，還同時在招兵買馬！這下他們的人手還真的不會不夠了！


－－－－－－－－－－
從這章開始，又是一場新的冒險了！
不過我也要回學校了，

很不認真更新的感覺呢......（被打）
那就謝謝大家了ＸＤ...

----------


## yoyo虎

＊＊＊第六章　藍龍人陶德＊＊＊

第一節
──────────────────
　　在瑪娜的帶領下，一行人經過許多牢房，但再也沒有任何的救援行動，這點倒是出乎馬魯思的意料之外。話又說回來，這監獄還真大阿，再加上周圍的擺設又很像，感覺如同身陷一座的迷宮一般。現在他們已經往下走了三層樓左右，但周圍依然是整齊的牢房。除此之外，也沒有任何衛兵或是敵人，要不就是瑪娜跟哈雷的合作下真的能避開任何危險，要不就是敵軍都突然從世間蒸發。他一邊想一邊走著，布魯托的熱情則是受到啟發，對著新加入的陶德嘰哩呱啦問了一大堆事情。

　　「那我先自我介紹。」陶德用古語不急不徐地說著，「我出生在另一塊大陸上，我們稱之為totoilaski，翻譯成古語應該是承諾之島。然後我原本的職業是……郵差？」說完他的翅膀似乎晃了晃。

　　「郵差？哇，所以你是用飛的去送信的嗎？」布魯托語氣崇拜地說，「太酷了。所以你也提供跨海峽的送信服務？我猜你大概因為送信往返兩岸，然後不小心被抓起來了……」

　　「不。我們正在打仗，兩個大陸。」陶德皺了皺眉頭，「他們想要我們的kama。這裡因為缺乏kama使大地失去生命力。只要啟蒙，每個人身上都擁有kama，這有點像是一種心靈的能量。而Firailaski，也就是我們現在身處的信念之島，將我和其他人抓起來，汲取我們的kama。他們希望用這種能量拯救kamaterei，拯救信念之島。」

　　「kama？心靈的能量？」布魯托覺得kama會不會就是他們現在擁有的類似魔法的力量呢？原本以為這是很獨特的能力……「嗯，那kamaterei是什麼？」

　　「kamaterei，元素之樹，或者世界樹。供應大陸上生命能量的來源。能量經由樹的調和不斷循環，生生不息。信念之島的元素之樹枯死了，如今才會一片死灰。」

　　馬魯思走在比較前面的地方。原本想要回頭發問，但是他不習慣跟陌生人打交道，如果有機會能夠沉默是最好的了。但是紅龍卻驚訝地爆出聲響。「怎麼會？元素之樹居然枯死了？這不可能……除非……有人破壞了元素的平衡……在我不在的這幾千年，世界究竟發生了什麼事？」
　　
　　周圍突然陷入短暫地沉默。突然，馬魯思的肩膀被輕輕拍了兩下，他回頭，發現是身型比他高一個頭的厄司。「喂，小傢伙，你不覺得這裡也安靜得太詭異了嗎？」

　　「嗯？喔，是阿……真的很詭異。」馬魯思不解地回應。

　　「我是指……你看看，周圍那麼多個牢房卻一個衛兵都沒有，但是犯人也不會大吵大鬧。至少也會有一點點聲音之類的吧？」厄司指著周遭的環境要馬魯思看。普通的石牆以及鐵製的牢門，牆上偶爾會有照明用的煤油燈，氣氛倒像是電玩遊戲中古典的邪惡城堡。但除了很安靜之外真的沒什麼大問題。

　　「嗯，那些犯人會不會跟剛剛的老鷹一樣被吸許了能量，之後都昏了過去，所以才都沒有聲音？」因為根據剛剛痛苦的呻吟判斷，那一定很痛。

　　「也許吧？會是我多心了嗎？嗯……瑪娜，瑪娜？」厄司喚著前方帶領大家的女龍人，但是她卻沒有回應，就這樣一直走下去。「嘿，瑪娜！」

　　厄司繞過馬魯思往前跑，跑到整個隊伍的最前方，擋住瑪娜的去路，「嘿，瑪娜我在跟妳……」話還沒說完，瑪娜的身影竟然直接穿過了厄司！緊接著哈雷也跟著穿過去！那種活生生被穿透的感受，使他非常不舒服，「天阿！這是什麼鬼？」

　　馬魯思吃驚地停下來，回頭尋找應該聊天聊得很開心的布魯托跟陶德，結果……連個影子都沒有。這是怎麼回事？

　　「後面那兩個也不見了？」厄司慌張地跑了回來，又捏了捏馬魯思的肩膀，「嗯，看來這裡不是個單純的地方。為什麼會這樣呢？我想想……好吧，也許這是一種幻術之類的。」

　　「幻術？」馬魯思不解地問，不過他現在覺得有點緊張得快說不出話來了。

　　「就是因為你們都有特殊能力嘛，所以也許有些人的能力就是類似幻術之類的。我剛剛就覺得很奇怪，好像能夠感覺到一些不尋常的氣氛，而且周圍的場景有點像，於是我剛剛就在樓梯口放了一顆巧克力……想要測試一下。」

　　馬魯思驚訝極了。「你還帶了巧克力？你不是說不帶食物嗎？」

　　「啊？我有嗎？」厄司也驚訝地回問。

　　「……好吧，似乎沒有。算了，然後呢？」他們四目相對，很有默契地開始一起往前走。直到走到下一個樓梯口，他們低頭一看，發現那裡的地板上……「什麼都沒有。」

　　「怪了。我剛剛明明是放在這裡阿……」厄司若有所思地向前走了幾步，蹲下來摸了摸原先放置巧克力的灰色石地板。「我覺得有人把它拿走了。總之，我們似乎在同一個地方打轉！」

　　語畢，馬魯思周圍的視線漸漸暗了下來，如同表演終於要開始，舞台燈漸漸熄滅一般。但是這裡不是舞台阿！「厄司！」他伸手想要抓住厄司，不過黑暗趕在手之前將他的好朋友吞噬。如今，周圍什麼也看不見，除了……他自己本身？

　　雖然馬魯思真的不怕黑，不過這種空氣凝結的緊張壓得他無法喘息。他想要冷靜下來思考該怎麼辦，但這似乎不是他擅長的。對了，有武器啊！他從脖子上將掛著的鑰匙取下，握在右手的掌心之間。在黑暗之中，鑰匙散發出來的陣陣光芒顯得特別耀眼，如同一粒紅色的寶石。「好了，變成劍刃吧！」

　　原本微微閃著紅色火光的鑰匙，在老虎手中漸漸幻化，最後變成了一只短匕首。匕首前端兩個鋸齒狀的凹痕，使得它大抵上跟鑰匙原本的外型差距不大。在黑暗中，匕首的劍柄呈現暗紅色，但刀身則是偏黃的亮橙色，像是能夠劃開周圍黑幕的太陽般閃耀著光芒。

　　馬魯思握著匕首，緊張地環顧四周。過了好久，匕首依然閃耀著光芒，但是卻沒有任何變化。怎麼會這樣？現在是不是應該要問紅龍該怎麼辦比較好？「嗯？吼，就只有在遇到危險的時候才想到我？雖然我是要保護你的安全啦，不過這種小事情你自己處理好嗎？」

　　這下麻煩大了。馬魯思稍微思考了一下，想想也許這火焰真的能夠劃破黑暗！只是不知道匕首能不能噴出火焰？他記得設定中的武器是在攻擊是附加火焰，所以現在需要的是攻擊……攻擊誰呢？又沒有目標……

　　……好吧，就假設攻擊黑暗好了。馬魯思將匕首高高舉起，心中想著前方是一團名為黑暗的敵人，然後對著前方用力地劃了下去。頓時之間，匕首前端閃耀著火光，火焰沿著刀尖的軌跡出現一道火焰，如同一道流星。火焰在空中停留了幾秒鐘之後才散逸。看來這個能力是真的！但是……馬魯思依然身陷黑暗之中，完全沒有變化。

　　這下，馬魯思無計可施了。他無助地坐在地上，覺得為什麼他的能力不是破除幻術或者是逃離危險的地方之類的？這樣他就不會被困在這個奇怪的黑暗中了。會待在這裡頭多久呢？一個小時？一天？還是根本就不會被發現，敵人希望他在這個空間被活活餓死？馬魯思越想越難過，他好希望有誰可以幫助他，就跟當時他把叔叔的鑰匙弄丟到水溝時一樣。很多事情他一個人根本就辦不到……

　　周圍的黑暗突然間變得濃密，馬魯思驚訝地發現漸漸看不到自己的腳。這是怎麼回事？他覺得連空氣也變得稀薄，好像真的吸不到空氣了！怎麼辦，這也算是紅龍說的小事情嗎？漸漸地他看不見自己的手（但是還是看得到匕首），接著連大腿都看不見了。好可怕，救命阿……

　　「Gikariwa，Gorigukalia！」宏亮的聲響伴隨著強烈的光照向馬魯思，他因為被強光嚇到反射地用手臂遮住眼前。當他將手臂放下，周圍的黑暗已經被驅散了。陶德站在不遠處將一隻手高舉著，看來這陣光是陶德的魔法吧？馬魯思回頭，發現厄司靜靜地趴在地上，動也不動。

　　「厄司！」馬魯思站起身跑過去，蹲在他身旁輕輕地搖他，「厄司！怎麼會……」

　　陶德將手放下，走了過去。他優雅地蹲下，將手輕輕放在厄司的脖子上。「沒事。不過他的靈魂剛剛被黑暗吞噬，所以暫時不會醒過來。」

　　「被黑暗……吞噬？」馬魯思轉頭望著陶德。

　　「剛剛的魔法是個詛咒，對象的靈魂會被黑暗吞噬，最終漸漸被瓜分。你的朋友的靈魂特別薄弱，好像少了一半的感覺……所以受到的影響很深。」陶德冷靜地回應。馬魯思覺得從他溫文儒雅的口氣說出來的話感覺特別睿智……突然，陶德念念有詞，放在厄司脖子上的手顯現出白光，一股溫暖的感覺流向馬魯思，像是在寒冷的冬天裡喝上一碗熱湯，他感覺心情變得很平靜。「多休息就可以了。」

　　「嗯，那其他人呢？」馬魯思向四周望去，並沒有看見瑪娜跟哈雷，至於沒有看見布魯托應該是挺正常的……。不，他看到布魯托了！他似乎蹲在之前陶德施放法術的地方，一隻手扶著額頭，看起來表情有點痛苦。布魯托聽見馬魯思的疑問，勉強地站起來，扶著額頭緩緩地朝他們走去。

　　「布魯托！你還好嗎？」馬魯思關心地走向前，白狼只是揮揮手，說他覺得頭好暈之類的話。

　　「對不起，因為剛剛施展的光法術，可能對你暗屬性的身體造成一些影響。」陶德抱歉地說，「你可以先帶他到安全的地方嗎？你們都需要休息。」

　　「好吧，我想走一小段路還是可以的……」布魯托緩緩地蹲下，然後試圖將厄司背起，「呃……好重……等等好熟悉的感覺，不過我覺得這次我好像到不了目的地了。」

　　「至於你，」陶德轉頭望著馬魯思，「跟我去找其他兩名同伴。你應該沒問題吧？」

　　馬魯思顯得有點猶豫，不知道為什麼有時候他會抗拒一些別人的決定，不過現在的情況他也沒有更好的想法。他將手中的匕首變回鑰匙掛在脖子上。「嗯，我想我沒有受什麼傷……」

　　在白狼布魯托跟人類厄司一起消失在空氣中後，陶德帶著馬魯思延著樓梯繼續往下走。一路上，馬魯思想著瑪娜跟哈雷可能會在哪裡？以瑪娜的預知能力應該不會被這種陷阱困住，而哈雷應該也能用心靈搜尋找到他們才對。也許他們只要待在原地就好了？他望著走在前面的陶德，兩片龍翅隨著下樓梯的步伐晃動著。這名龍人身上的穿著依然是灰色的囚服，但是不知道為何他能夠讓衣服保持那麼乾淨又完整？好吧，其實也不算完整，為了讓翅膀跟尾巴能夠長出來，衣服跟褲底還是有經過設計，跟人類穿的不太一樣。

　　龍人走著走著，突然冒出一句話，「……你叫什麼名字？」

　　「嗯？我叫馬魯思，馬魯思．福拉爾。」

　　「馬魯思嗎……」龍人像是陷入了沉思一般。然後就不再說話了。

　　這股寧靜讓老虎有點不自在，他覺得兩個人走一起的時候最難熬了，尤其是完全沒有人講話的時候。不過他也不是很會打開話題，怎麼辦呢？「……對了，陶德你今年幾歲了？」

　　「兩百二十八歲。」

　　「你在開玩笑吧！」馬魯思驚訝地說，難不成這個星球的種族都比較長壽？

　　「不，是真的。」陶德語氣平靜地說，「在族人之中我還算年輕的。不過，活了那麼久並不完全是好事。」

　　「為什麼？能夠活很久不是很好嗎？」馬魯思自己也有想過。能夠活很久雖然可能會很無聊，不過如果能找到喜歡做的事，就可以一直做下去，那該有多好阿！

　　「……我曾經跟你們一樣，有一群夥伴一同冒險。但是，當冒險結束，面對夥伴的生老病死時，我放不下……」陶德語重心長地說，「無法看破的龍族將無法獲得長壽的能力，在一百歲之時會化為灰燼，回歸大地。但是我知道，死亡並不是失去了他們，而是為了繼承他們的遺志。所以後來我選擇繼續活著。

　　「在之後，我認識了更多同伴，也總是再一次接受他們離去的事實。但是，隨著年齡的增長，我卻覺得責任越來越重大。如今這場戰爭，我就是背負著這樣的責任戰鬥著。我不想要我們的大地遭到跟這裡一樣的命運。」

　　馬魯思望著陶德的背，沉默不語。他覺得眼前的身影好偉大，好像閃耀著光芒一般燦爛。並不完全想到自己，而是為了別人活著，這樣的想法他從來沒有想過。

　　「……你知道馬魯思在古語中的意思嗎？」陶德突然又問了個問題。「馬魯思在古語中是火之星辰的意思。這是一個很好的名字。」

　　「是嗎？我的名字是我叔叔取的……」馬魯思想起叔叔曾經因此感到很自豪，叔叔有可能知道這個字古語的意思嗎？「我很喜歡我的名字。」

　　「恩。」陶德點點頭，突然伸出手要馬魯思停下來。透過開放的小拱門可以看到前面另一個的空間。不同於之前用火光照耀的光源，前面比較明亮，看起來像是人工的電光，偶爾還會爆出七彩絢麗的光。要是說之前是古典的城堡，那麼眼前的世界則像是高科技的機械工廠了。

　　「這裡是……？」馬魯思好奇地問，不過他突然覺得背部一陣涼意。他直覺地轉身，發現是一名全身黑漆漆的未知人型生物，而手中拿著長劍正對著他喉嚨的位置。在黑漆漆人身後，還有好多好多他黑漆漆的同夥。陶德似乎依然看著前方，完全沒發覺身後的情況。這下麻煩真的大了……

--------------------------------------

趁著春節年假再PO一篇。

科幻的東西我越來越難掌握了，
因為我知道自己身為社會組，
解釋科學的能力比較差...
不過我會繼續努力的，
讓這一切有個圓滿的結果。

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 瀟湘

> 「kama？心靈的能量？」布魯托覺得kama會不會就是他們現在擁有的類似魔法的力量呢？原本以為這是很獨特的能力……「嗯，那kamaterei是什麼？」 
> 
> 　　「kamaterei，元素之樹，或者世界樹。供應大陸上生命能量的來源。能量經由樹的調和不斷循環，生生不息。信念之島的元素之樹枯死了，如今才會一片死灰。」 
> 
> 　　馬魯思走在比較前面的地方。原本想要回頭發問，但是他不習慣跟陌生人打交道，如果有機會能夠沉默是最好的了。但是紅龍卻驚訝地爆出聲響。「怎麼會？元素之樹居然枯死了？這不可能……除非……有人破壞了元素的平衡……在我不在的這幾千年，世界究竟發生了什麼事？」


感覺這段是整個世界觀的綱要？（思）
yoyo的故事……感覺因為格局太大，
反而讓讀者無法掌握故事的背景……當然這也別有趣味（思）

順便說一下，紅龍的發言有些不太自然，感覺就像是刻意在向讀者說明一樣，
不妨稍微拆散句子，比方紅龍先說「有人破壞元素的平衡？」其他人再繼續追問，或著會比較自然。

文章漸漸變得流暢了，加油。

----------


## yoyo虎

TO 阿空

好阿~下次遇到問題再向阿空請教囉!

關於氣氛營造..嗯
我自己看完也覺得可以再更深入去描述一點，
阿空的觀點很棒阿，
感覺我滿需要別人告訴我自己缺少什麼的！

也祝你新年快樂ＸＤ

TO 瀟湘

嗯，元素之樹可以說是這部故事的核心，
奇怪為什麼會看出來＝　＝？
可以說是到結局，都跟元素之樹有關了。

我想我的故事世界真的太大了＝　＝
光是四顆不同的星球就已經讓我也很頭痛，
有很多星球的其他地區沒辦法描述到。
希望往後可以參雜更多的資料在裡頭讓大家更熟悉吧？

紅龍的部分也是我最近很苦惱的地方，
感覺找不到他說話的時機，
瀟湘的建議也確實收到囉～
因為這樣紅龍感覺有點像是自言自語......嗯

感謝支持

----------


## 幻兒

從第四頁飆玩的感覺真好，每當有新的期待時只要往下轉個幾格，
就可以看到結果了，但總有結束的時候，只到第六頁(涙

小幻感覺起來阿悠有進步，但是在描寫部分和我一樣尚弱，
尤其是環境常常帶不出感覺，或許跟用詞有差吧？

故事越來越有趣了，有神般的守護者卻沒有神般的能力（燦，
這是好事！不然又會變成ＹＹ小說。

就這樣看下來，總覺得瑪娜變成船長後以前溫和的感覺消失了，
變得有點。。。冷酷？是受哈雷影響嗎ＸＤ？也有可能是我心裡作用吧。

阿悠的世界設定上沒有明確、死板的部分，由於背景是一個宇宙，
會有什麼星球出現，感覺都是正常的，但有時候會想要來一張地圖什麼的，
先前提到的星球什麼的我都不知道在哪ＸＤＤ”
有點像是別人問：
我們在哪裡？　　狼之樂園
在什麼地方？　　不知道　　　的無力感吧

最後，阿悠的文章雖然老梗多，但是梗與梗之間又會穿插著有趣的想法，
所以並沒有疲倦感，反而很有趣！
剩下的交給其他元老獸解決ＸＤ”

----------


## yoyo虎

TO 小幻

感謝百忙之中回覆，
哈哈其實你的小說我也看完了，
不過那時候是在學校電腦課看的，
看完之後來不及回，然後
請原諒我老了得了失憶症（喂）
晚點補上

環境帶不出感覺，
應該是最需要別人協助的了，
因為自己心中的畫面很清晰，
轉成文字才是失真的開始......

阿！YY小說阿...
我正在極力抗拒他(現在看來第一篇秒殺魔王有冏到)

瑪娜個性的轉變應該是濫用直覺能力的結果，
因為凡事都那麼的清楚，
說話跟做事也都很果決，
個性上就會變得很直。
有沒有被哈雷影響...我就不知道了哈哈＝　＝

地圖可以嘗試做做看，
先把宇宙給畫出來好了。

----------


## yoyo虎

第二節
──────────────────

　　後面黑漆漆的生物無聲無息，馬魯思只能眼睜睜看著他越來越邪惡的笑臉逼近。現在應該怎麼做呢？大吼大叫吸引陶德的注意嗎？突然，後方有一個黑漆漆人雙手舉在胸前，發射一個暗紫色的光線，直直地朝他飛去……

　　完了。就在快要被擊中的瞬間，馬魯思把眼睛閉上。一陣柔和的感覺湧現馬魯思的胸膛。這是什麼奇怪的法術？被打到也不會怎麼樣嘛……當他睜開眼，眼前的世界像是籠罩著一片淡綠色的簾幕。這是什麼？

　　陶德此刻才感覺到了法術的波動。他一回頭，瞬間施展剛剛的光明法術。一陣耀眼的白色光芒再次劃破危機，那些黑漆漆人似乎很怕這種光明法術，紛紛逃竄得不知去向。

　　「哇，好險……」馬魯思心有餘悸地說，眼前的淡綠色簾幕也漸漸褪去。「謝謝你，陶德。」

　　「嗯，我沒想到他們隱蔽的能力會這麼好。」陶德語氣似乎透露出自責。「剛剛的防禦魔法是你的朋友施放的。他們就在附近。走吧。」

　　他們透過拱門跨入眼前高科技的空間。馬魯思驚奇地看著四周，這個地底的電子工廠比想像中還要深。事實上，他們目前正在這個空間的高架通道上，周圍有幫助行走的扶手，而透過腳底網狀的地板，可以看見將近幾十層樓深的地底城市。從地底往上竄的高聳建築物不時發出淡藍色的電光，好似一隻隻正在捕捉獵物的水母。但是，周圍意外地沒有看到任何生物或是交通工具，似乎只剩下機器在運作。馬魯思跟著陶德向前走了幾步，突然因為走在高空中的感覺而有些腳軟，他微微扶著一旁的某個延伸至天花板的管子。雖然他沒有懼高症，不過總覺得這個地底有股力量將他一直往下吸……

　　「怎麼了？」陶德發現表情怪異的馬魯思，語氣擔憂地說。

　　「沒事，我想我只是不習慣這裡的光線……」老虎挺起身，往前又走了幾步，突然發現高架通路前方有一個明顯的大型平台，而那裡也是通道的盡頭。「陶德，前面好像沒路了。」

　　陶德眼神銳利地回頭望向平台，「那一定是用來升降用的運輸機。我想，如果要不驚動這裡的人，我們還是直接飛下去比較好。」

　　「……飛下去？」馬魯思此時盯著龍人的翅膀，大約只跟手臂一樣寬而已。從一開始他就質疑陶德飛的方式，體重配上那雙小翅膀根本不可能飛得動，大概……

　　「等我一下。」陶德不急不徐地念了一些咒語，突然全身開始發出光芒，馬魯思因為強大的閃光而將眼睛閉上。待他睜開眼，眼前的陶德竟然變成巨大的藍色生物！擁有穩健的四肢，厚實的身軀，以及張開幾乎能將全身附蓋的長翅。這是……一隻完整的龍！「好了，上來吧。」

　　馬魯思讚嘆地望著陶德，不過總覺得這體型跟紅龍有幾分神似。該不會陶德就是他失散的兄弟吧？紅龍則嗤之以鼻。「哼，不是。我遇見自己的兄弟會認不出來嗎？不過有一個是藍色的沒錯……」

　　所以紅龍的四個兄弟包含綠色跟藍色。馬魯思在心裡這樣盤算著，又突然發現眼前大隻的陶德似乎還在等他，只好先放下剛剛的想法，走到龍翅旁邊。陶德微微彎著四肢，示意他直接爬上龍背。

　　「嗯，可是我突然覺得這個主意似乎不是很好……」此時陶德回頭，眼神堅定地望著他，好像在說相信我，一切都會沒問題之類的。「好吧，那我要怎麼……？」

　　「爬上來，稍微抱住我的脖子，不要勒住就好。」馬魯思跟著照做。待它龍翅一振，就輕輕地從地上漂浮起來。馬魯思努力地在龍背上保持著平衡，因為還真的有點晃。陶德選擇用稍微盤旋的方式往下移動，讓身體還能大致保持在水平的狀態。馬魯思望著周圍的建築物，發現這高科技城跟之前古典的城堡相比，差異實在太大了。這裡的建築使用的都是平滑的金屬建材，電路管線也是整齊劃一。用來照明的器具也不是之前的煤油燈而是電燈。

　　不久後，他們安全地降落在地面。此刻他們位於一個空曠的水泥地廣場，周圍有一些建築物的入口。突然，一些黑黑的身影小心翼翼地從門口探出頭來，跟剛剛攻擊他的那些生物是同一種的！不過此時他們似乎沒有敵意。馬魯思仔細觀察，他們全身上下都是黑色的，只有眼睛是白色的。黑色眼珠子咕嚕咕嚕轉動著，像是也帶著好奇心觀察著這兩個異客。
　　
　　陶德並沒有用魔法驅逐他們。「他們還年輕，沒有殺傷力。他們不屬於這個星球。kumurima，我們稱他們怨魂。」

　　「他們……是活的生物嗎？」馬魯思忍不住發問。

　　「不是。他們徬徨無助，是無法被回收的能量產生的靈體。」陶德靜靜地說著，但馬魯思覺得他的眼神流露出一股悲傷。陶德頭微微地俯視，像是還想要說些什麼。此時，周圍一根管子突然開始發出劇烈地電光。這陣光是綠色的，光一陣陣往前方的道路流去。馬魯思發現這光跟之前那些老鷹囚犯腳上鐵環上發出的光是同一種！看來很快就能知道這光流到哪裡去了。　

　　馬魯思跟陶德沿著管線一直走，沿途並沒有遇到其他會攻擊他們的成熟怨魂。馬魯思走了走，決定還是問出心中的問題，「陶德，你覺得他們……怨靈很可憐嗎？」

　　「不，不全然是。」陶德思索了一下，周圍的電光一陣又一陣地流過，意外地竟然是藍色的？「我感受到這片大地的枯竭而悲傷。這裡曾經跟我們一樣，有著青翠的草原、湛藍的天空，物種豐饒且充滿生氣。但如今只留下這些怨靈以及一片虛無。錯的不是怨靈，是破壞這個環境規律的傢伙，但不論如何我竟還是必須與怨靈對抗。我因自己力量的不足而嘆息。」

　　馬魯思再次感受到陶德心中的善良與信念的強大。為什麼自己並沒有這種偉大的胸襟呢？或許是在自己星球和平的環境下太過安逸，喪失對周圍事物的敏銳度跟關懷的心。但是，他的心底也感到很難過，希望這些怨靈能夠找到一個平靜的歸宿。「所以……該怎麼做呢？」

　　「試著拯救kamaterei，因此要將我們的kama重新灌輸到元素之樹上。」陶德一邊走著，龍的腳印深深地留在鬆軟的泥土上，「事實上，是我自願選擇留在這裡被監禁的。」

　　「你自願被監禁？」馬魯思發出驚呼，突然發覺自己有點跟不上陶德的腳步，趕緊快步跟上去，「為什麼？這樣不是就會受到那些恐怖的折磨嗎？」

　　「對我來說，那並不是折磨。只要能夠幫助到這個世界，折磨又算什麼呢？」陶德語氣深刻地說著，「但是，我發現有什麼事情不對勁。Kama並沒有被用在 kamaterei。因此，我很擔心……我們最好加快腳步。」

　　於是馬魯思又加大他的腳步──但他幾乎是跑在鬆軟的泥土上。由於周圍的鋼筋建築十分密集，地底下僅剩的光源讓它幾乎無法辨識路面的狀況。這裡的氛圍，像是空氣受到某種擠壓，讓人悶得無法呼吸。就在他認為大概無可避免準備好要跌倒時，灰濛濛的高聳建築漸漸變得疏落，視野變得空曠許多。
　　
　　當他們走到盡頭時，眼前只剩下一個碩大的圓形巨蛋堡壘。這是一個地下城中的城堡阿！從它的外觀看起來，像是一頂倒置的鳥巢，因為他的周圍是網狀的鋼筋條。不時發出的藍色電光，說明它也是高科技的產物。而在堡壘的上空，竟然還有一個挖掘出來的大洞。馬魯思抬頭一望，深得幾乎看不見盡頭。難道會是一條通天道嗎？這簡直不像是任何一種科技能夠達到的建築境界。這時，周圍的不同顏色的管線，有剛剛的綠色、藍色，還有紫色黃色紅色……它們開始匯集在一起，五顏六色地同時流向中央的巨蛋。

　　「這是……？」馬魯思難掩心中的興奮地問。

　　「Sofanore yamato，最終者巨蛋。」

　＊＊＊

　　瑪娜跟哈雷早已深入剛剛的大巨蛋。他們並沒有受到黑暗詛咒影響，故領先了陶德跟馬魯思許多。而目前他們位於一個類似鍋爐的大機器前方，管線的光就是集中到這裡，因此四周顯得特別明亮且繽紛，像是七色彩虹的國度。

　　「……他們蒐集這些能量做什麼？」哈雷的表情像是正在冷靜地思考。

　　「為了拯救枯竭的元素之樹。但是恐怕被什麼有心人給利用了。」瑪娜望著鍋爐的上方，如此分析著。「這些元素目前只是收集起來，並沒有實質上灌輸到枯竭的樹裡頭。」

　　「……看來，非得把龍人抓起來才行。他就在前面，走吧。」哈雷跟瑪娜離開鍋爐室，朝著另一個方向走去。
　　
　　巨蛋外部雖然是由鋼筋跟電光拼湊而成，內部卻如同皇宮一般寧靜。瑪娜及哈雷走在純白色的走廊上，天花板呈現優美的圓弧形。牆上的燈座以黃金的龍雕刻裝飾，再以玻璃靜靜地將燈光包覆。瑪娜邊走路邊判斷前面的路況，盡量避免遭遇敵人以免造成騷動。所以除了前進的路線有點迂迴之外，哈雷偶爾也會施展法術，將周圍的敵人冰凍起來，以防後患。

　　經過了無數個轉角之後，他們走到了一扇門前。瑪娜靜靜地站在門前，不發一語。

　　「……到了嗎？」哈雷悄聲地問。接著他繞到瑪娜身前，試圖想要推開門。沒有反應。接著他試圖拉開門，還是沒反應。「……似乎又是自動門。真先進。」這時瑪娜按下了門旁的按鈕。

　　「可惡！去死！」門才打開一半，聲音就伴隨著閃光就從裡面爆出來。
　　
　　「……還真是熟悉的感覺阿，可不是嗎？」哈雷眼前淡綠色的簾幕漸漸淡去，眼前浮現的正是綠色龍人──密斯托辣。後者手上拿著跟之前一樣的手槍，同樣滿臉驚恐。

　　「你們……又是你們！你們為什麼要陰魂不散地糾纏我！我跟你們有仇嗎？你們到底是誰？」密斯托辣慌亂地大吼大叫，眼神不時左右飄向房間空蕩蕩的牆壁。這個房間還真的什麼裝飾品都沒有，未免顯得太枯燥了些。

　　「……我們是，巡航隊，負責守護宇宙的和平。」哈雷淡淡地說，接著雙手一舉，冰塊從密斯托辣的腳底竄出。龍人哇了一聲，用他的手槍對著地板的冰射了幾槍，但是沒有效果。「現在，你已經無路可逃了。」

　　「不，你們這些低等生物！你們根本不了解我們所要做的事情有多麼的偉大！哈……哈哈哈，你們就活在自己構築的遊戲世界吧，好好玩一玩你們所謂正義的遊戲吧，反正，最終你們都會成為吾王麾下的愚蠢屍骨……」龍人狂妄地笑著，讓瑪娜跟哈雷都不禁皺了皺眉頭。

　　「……所以，你們的目的到底是什麼？為什麼……」話還沒說完，龍人已經將槍舉起，射向了左邊跟右邊的牆壁。牆壁崩塌的聲音伴隨著陣陣白煙，將狹小的空間完全覆蓋起來。
　　
　　「危險，哈雷，先過來這裡！」瑪娜突然下令，白虎頓時機警地跳到崩塌的房間之外。在煙霧散去後，眼前房間的地板發出如同火焰般的紅色光芒，一閃即逝。同樣消逝的還有密斯托辣。「他去哪裡了？」

　　「……搜尋不到他。真是奇了……」哈雷緊覺地望了望四周。雙手一舉，在他的手中冒出淡藍色的碎屑，凝聚成一把透明的冰劍。「瑪娜，他會發動攻擊嗎？」

　　「……會。」瑪娜此刻也舉起魔杖，開始聚精會神地思索要如何對付這個完全隱藏的敵人。

──────────────────
嗯= =?
我好像忘記畫設定的宇宙圖了。（被打死）

這篇大概會有機會花了我一生的時間寫作。 

──────────────────

對了，
我把宇宙圖補上。

----------


## yoyo虎

＊＊＊第七章　最終者巨蛋＊＊＊

──────────────────
第一節
──────────────────
　　牆壁崩塌發出的聲響，讓留守在最終者巨蛋裡的人和怨魂都陷入恐慌。有一些靠近爆炸點的衛兵想去一探究竟，不過所有通道都被莫名的冰牆擋住無法通行。而這些，很顯然都是來自擅長冰魔法的哈雷做的。

　　但哈雷面臨更大的危機。瑪娜在他身旁，機警地環顧四周。「哈雷，我能知道攻擊何時會從哪個方向過來，但是龍人的身體一直跳動地變換位置，讓人摸不著頭緒。」

　　「……跳動？」哈雷思考著這樣的現象。被打穿的牆壁上裸露出鋼筋水泥和斷裂的電線，但密斯脫辣並沒有趁機逃出去，反而利用某種特殊方式隱藏自身，現在又跳動地移動著。他是如何辦到的？

　　此時，一束光從右側閃出，但哈雷同時也搜索到密斯托辣的氣場，身體一轉往閃光方向施展冰魔法。「鏘！」密斯托辣的攻擊被瑪娜的護盾術擋下，但哈雷的冰魔法也落了空，空間也再次陷入寂靜。看來只能在攻擊的時候才有可能捉到他了。

　　「瑪娜，換個思考方式，或許他並不是真的隱藏自身，」哈雷了解瑪娜直覺的侷限性，開始幫助她思考，「而是換成另一種我無法搜尋的能量型態，如何？」

　　「另一種能量？……比方說？」瑪娜陷入沉思，但瞬間又從地板上跳起。轟地一聲地板瞬間炸裂，碎片朝著瑪娜快速飛去。她的手臂被一些碎片刮傷，劃出一道道淡淡的血痕，不過沒有大礙。「不行，他一直攻擊，我沒有辦法思考！」

　　「如果是能量，會是哪一種能量？那該死的龍人一定也擁有元素的力量！」哈雷依然機警地望著四周，想著他所遇過的元素武器。「冰、自然、暗、火、光……會是光嗎？」他看了天花板的照明燈一眼，但下一秒，瑪娜施展屏障術，將哈雷全身包覆。四面八方都有光束朝他射去，像是同時有好幾具機關槍朝他轟炸。鏘！鏘！鏘！沒有擊中哈雷的光束將地板炸成窟窿，要是沒有防護盾那就是他現在的樣子。「密斯托辣！不要再玩躲貓貓的遊戲了，你的攻擊根本傷不了我們，還是快投降吧！」

　　「哼哈哈！」密斯托辣的聲音從左邊的牆壁裡傳出，「我看是你們抓不到我吧！再過不久，這裡的守衛就會出現，把你們抓起來。我就不信你們兩個打得過一整座巨蛋，哈哈……」

　　哈雷感覺到冰牆的確有幾座已經被破壞，周圍敵人的心靈能量也漸漸靠近中。的確，不能再拖了。此時，他又搜尋到密斯托辣的氣場，這次似乎是右邊的牆壁裡，同時閃光也再次在攻擊到他之前被擋下。牆壁裡？為什麼會在牆壁裡？如果是光，應該只要充斥在空氣中就行了……他思考著，再看了看被炸得粉碎的斷牆一眼，然後……「我知道了！瑪娜，是電！他轉換成電在牆壁中透過電線移動！」

　　「原來如此！那試試看這招，」瑪娜舉起魔杖，聚精會神地施展法術。周圍的地板劇烈地晃動著，如同發生大地震一般。很快地，咖啡色的樹根快速地從牆壁跟地板竄出，連天花板也有，像是章魚的腳將整個房間糾纏在一起，電線也隨之裸露。而同時，周圍的燈光也跟著熄滅，房間陷入一片烏漆，伸手不見五指。「出來吧，密斯托辣，這房間的線路已經徹底被我截斷，你無路可逃了！」

　　「未必吧！」在黑暗中，密斯托辣的聲音依然充滿自信，「你們能夠看穿我的底，算你們厲害。但是，一切都結束了！」

　　這時，四周圍依稀能看到一些身影晃動著，但是哈雷無法察覺到他們。眼尖的瑪娜先注意到，然後驚恐地發現，他們面臨一個大危機！她雙手用力緊握魔杖，「哈雷！我們……被包圍了……」

　　「什麼？不可能，他們還沒……」話沒說完，一陣莫名地恐懼感朝著兩人襲來，也似乎將整座空間徹底吞沒。哈雷喊著瑪娜的名字，但是這裡的時空似乎被凝結，所以他什麼聲音也發不出來！唯一能聽見的，只剩下密斯托辣狂妄的笑聲……越來越遠……

＊＊＊

　　馬魯思覺得巨蛋裡面又豪華又漂亮，不像外面那些金屬冷冰冰的。除了以純白色為主的風格，還有一些典雅的燈飾跟樓梯。像是門上就有一些精心設計的龍圖案浮雕，就像是國王住的城堡一樣。但是，也因為這裡太大，迷路這件事似乎也變得很正常。

　　在陶德的帶領下，他們一步步深入巨蛋，不時還要躲進暗處閃避敵人的巡邏。然而，就在聽到剛剛的爆炸後，敵人似乎都朝著同一個方向趕去。「要跟過去嗎？」馬魯思窩在一個黑暗的小房間裡，悄聲問身旁的陶德。

　　「那應該是瑪娜，我感應到有誰施展魔法。但是敵人數量太密集，我們過去會被發現。」陶德冷靜地分析，「他們魔法能量很強，應該沒事。我們必須先到收集kama的地方。」

　　「說到找人，哈雷好像能夠感應到別人在哪裡，所以我想他們應該也會來找我們吧？」馬魯思自言自語般地說著。等到外面的腳步聲走遠後，他們再次起身回到白淨的走廊。「但是我們可能找不到收集kama的地方……這裡太大了。你知道在哪裡嗎？」

　　「知道。我也能感應到kama，我們快到了。」陶德靜靜地回應。馬魯思開始覺得自己好像不太能發揮所長……在往前走過幾個轉角之後，陶德推開一扇鐵門。「等一下，陶德，你看！」馬魯思指著鐵門上的鎖，「被破壞了。」

　　「瑪娜可能來過。我們先繼續前進吧。」陶德示意他繼續前進。眼前的空間變成狹長的走廊，燈光也越來越暗。雖然如此，依然能夠望見走廊的盡頭七彩般的光閃耀著。馬魯思的心情變得興奮，覺得這樣還滿像是在探險的。只是這樣想，感覺危機意識似乎蕩然無存，所以他激勵自己保持高度警覺。尤其經過之前的事件後，現在對黑暗還是存在恐懼感，想到這他因為害怕落單而加大腳步。不知道是否是長了翅膀的緣故，總覺得陶德走得特別快。

　　當他們踏進七彩的空間後，馬魯思瞪大眼睛看著前方，像是被什麼東西嚇到，神情透露出震懾與驚喜。「哇！這實在是……難以用語言形容……」眼前是一個大鍋爐，裡面的光線像是精靈般隨意跳動著，而且精靈們都有著各自的顏色，並沒有融合在一起。當偶爾兩種顏色碰撞在一起時，有時像是煙火炸出炫麗的火花，有時又互相溶解再漸漸地分開。「這就是kama嗎？我的心中也有這樣的能量在跳動著嗎？」

　　「對。這些能量已經滿充足的了。不，似乎不完整……」陶德將帶著爪子的手掌貼在鍋爐上，輕輕閉上眼睛。當他睜開眼之後，神情變得嚴肅而且憂慮。

　　「怎麼了？發生什麼事了？」

　　「這些能量，還是少了一種屬性，因此即使我們收集再多的kama，也無法喚醒kamaterei。這屬性的能量很稀有，在這個世界上，我大概不會再遇到這種屬性的持有者……」

　　「是什麼屬性？那麼神祕？」馬魯思默默地又靠近陶德一些，怎麼覺得有股黑暗朝他逼近？

　　「這個屬性，有許多種名稱。虛無、毀滅、未知、空白、遺忘……兩百年前，我居住的totoilaski，也就是承諾之島，曾經發生過一場大災變。當時全島嶼都因為元素的異動而受到牽連，強烈的乾旱、兇狠的大雪跟暴雨、還有受黑暗侵吞的土地跟山林……這個故事太長了，總之當時大災變的策動者，也就是一切禍害的根源，就是這種屬性的持有者。」

　　「哇！那不就是魔王的意思嗎？」馬魯思不禁嘖嘖稱奇，「那……魔王該不會很理所當然地被勇者解決了吧？」

　　「他的確已經死去，但是，是用全島嶼的居民們的生命及靈魂換來的。我想不到世界上會有誰還擁有這種元素。如果有，恐怕又會形成另一波災難。」陶德做了一個結論，然後嘆了一口氣。「原來，我所做的一切，都是沒有用的，kamaterei還是無法被喚醒……」

　　突然，從牆壁裡傳來沙啞的聲音，「怎麼會沒有用呢？哇哈哈！要不是有你們，我可不會收集到那麼多的能量呢！」

　　陶德眼神瞪著牆壁，進入備戰狀態。他示意馬魯思躲到他的背後，「是誰？別像個小人躲在牆後！」

　　「哦？怎麼能肯定我一定是小人呢？搞不好我是來幫助你們的阿？就如同你們幫助我一樣……」牆壁裡的聲音漸漸消逝，接著啪地一聲綠色的龍人如同閃電出現在眼前。「你們好，我是大好人密斯托辣，需要來一段自我介紹嗎？」

　　馬魯思見狀，只能猛地將眼睛瞪大，「你是……攻擊莉莉號的龍人！」他緊握手中的鑰匙，想起就是這些綠色龍人將莉莉號上的同伴一個一個殺害……這樣的惡行惡狀，讓他突然有一股莫名的怒氣衝上心頭。手中的鑰匙瞬間變成一只亮橙色的短匕，在充斥著七彩光線的空間裡，依然不減其特有的紅色火光。

　　「這麼快就想要把我做掉啦？只可惜，我沒有時間陪你玩。」密斯托辣發出幾個響指，馬魯思的四周出現大量的怨魂將他們包圍，「現在，我要將這些滿滿的能量帶回我的母星，順便領取我豐富的獎賞。好了，我要走了，掰掰！」

　　「Gikariwa，Gorigukalia！」陶德大聲喝斥咒語，強烈的光從他高舉的右手往四方散撥出去，讓馬魯思也忍不住閉上眼睛。轉眼間，那些黑漆漆的怨魂都被驅散得一乾二淨。鍋爐中的元素受到光線的照耀，似乎起了什麼反應，開始不安地加速流動。

　　「嘖。」綠色龍人眨了眨眼，不悅地暗自咒罵著，「剛剛白虎才被我修理了一頓，我看你們也想嘗嘗痛苦的滋味是吧！」

　　「白虎？哈雷！你對哈雷跟瑪娜做了什麼？」馬魯思大聲質問。「他們現在在哪裡？」

　　「這個嘛，我想你不用再問問題了，因為你很快就可以找到他們，」密斯托辣舉起手中的手槍，對準正前方的陶德，「跟他們一起。永別了。」

　　從槍口爆出一束白光，快速地朝著他們飛來。陶德默念幾聲，也發出了白色的攻擊光束。兩束光在空中劇烈地撞擊，竟產生強大爆風，幾乎要將馬魯思吹飛。老虎握住身旁的七彩鍋爐，才勉強穩住身子。

　　光線不斷地在空中互撞。偶爾意外交錯的光線擊中牆壁，炸出將近馬魯思身體大小一半的窟窿。想著這裡似乎演變成兩位龍人的作戰了，只是一個是藍色的而且有翅膀，一個沒翅膀還長得很醜。突然，他感覺到另一波震動，來自他緊握鍋爐的手。這是怎麼回事？該不會下一秒鍋爐也跟著爆炸吧……

　　這樣貌似激烈的魔法對抗，並沒有持續太久。「哼，那試試看這招！」密斯托辣將槍口對著天花板，發射出一個白色的光球，在上空飄浮了幾秒鐘。那光球很大，而且充滿了一種吸引力，讓馬魯思忍不住盯著他看。

　　但他的思緒很快地被打斷，「危險！馬魯思，快過來這裡！」語畢陶德快速地默念變身咒語。光球也變成數百道光束同時朝向他發射出去！變身完畢的藍龍張開大大的龍翅，籠罩住矮小的馬魯思，讓光束全部轟炸在他的身體上。

　　原本已經建立防護盾的陶德，突然全身顫抖，意外地完全無法動彈，「這是……有電……」他眼神掙扎，但龐大的身軀還是無法抵抗地漸漸癱倒在地。在倒下前，他還用尾巴將馬魯思往旁邊推去，免得被壓在他的身體底下無法動彈。

　　馬魯思慌亂地站起，發現自己握著匕首的右手不斷顫抖著。他該怎麼做？這是他第一次面對真正的敵人阿！而且他的武器還是近距離的短兵器，光是要靠近敵人就很難了。沒有陶德該怎麼辦？

　　「碰！」密斯托辣對著地上的陶德又開了一槍。藍龍被猛烈地炸飛，身體撞在牆壁上，留下一大片蜘蛛網般的裂痕，也使他徹底昏厥過去。「哈哈哈，一開始乖乖束手就擒不就好了？真是笨蛋一個。好了，老虎，你的選擇又是什麼呢？」

　　「我……」馬魯思支支吾吾地說著。天啊，根本就不可能打敗他嘛。才剛加入巡航隊，就遇到這麼奇怪的大事件。瑪娜、哈雷還有陶德都這麼強，還是被敵人擊垮。也許就這樣放棄吧？反正又不是沒有放棄過。小時候就是這樣，每件事情都做不好。走路會跌倒，上學會遲到，考試的時候總是會粗心地看錯選項……對他來說，戰鬥根本太難了。

　　就在他準備棄械投降的時候，紅龍的聲音在心裡響起。_笨老虎，還沒做怎麼知道會失敗？戰鬥吧！這是你的宿命，也是你成長必經的過程。你要相信你自己的身體，相信你的武器！_這樣的話語，不知道為什麼，心靈漸漸平穩下來了。他感受到武器緩緩注入體內的一股暖流，使他再次充滿勇氣，「我……身為巡航隊的一員，絕對不會讓宇宙的和平受到任何破壞的！」

　　「哈，又是一個正義的笨蛋。那好啊，你也去死吧！」密斯托辣對準馬魯思，發射出閃電光束。那速度之快，讓馬魯思覺得幾乎來不及閃躲……但是，他下意識向右一滾，光束以釐米之差咻地穿過左肩上方。他逃過了這波攻擊！「什麼？竟然躲過了！」

　　馬魯思爬起身，灼熱的血液如同加裝馬達一般在身體劇烈地流動著。原來我的反應能力那麼好。此刻，他能夠感覺到心臟噗通噗通地跳著，還有武器與心靈之間的一股聯繫。在這個空間裡，能量的變化似乎變得特別明顯且容易被感受。馬魯思不再害怕，反而越來越有掌握局勢的感覺。小時候，總是習慣性地去逃避或是依賴，需要別人在一旁不斷鼓勵。叔叔也好、厄司也好，還有好多好多幫助過的人。但是，如今只剩下自己一人了，必須要學習面對，學習接受這個環境的現實與殘酷。也唯有如此，才會如同紅龍說的有所成長。

　　「那好，我看你如何躲過這一招！」密斯托辣故技重施，又發射出一大團白色光球。元素鍋爐更加劇烈地轉動起來。現在，馬魯思只剩下幾秒鐘思考如何躲過這一波凌厲的多重光束。

──────────────────

有很多想做的事情……
但時間真的不夠呢……

----------


## 幻兒

> 擁有穩健的四肢，厚實的身軀，以及張開幾乎能將全身附蓋的長翅。這是……一隻完整的龍！.......
> 不久後，他們安全地降落在地面。此刻他們位於一個空曠的水泥地廣場，周圍有一些建築物的入口。突然.......
> 「你自願被監禁？」馬魯思發出驚呼，突然發覺自己有點跟不上陶德的腳步，趕緊快步跟上去，「為什麼？這樣不是就會受到那些恐怖的折磨嗎？」


從這裡開始陶德出現了變成亞龍型態的魔法，但是到後面戰鬥所變的共兩次，好像都沒有提到怎麼變回來......？好像就順理成章變成龍人型了”是我哪裡沒看到嗎？





> 這是一個地下城中的城堡阿！從它的外觀看起來，像是一頂倒置的鳥巢，因為他的周圍是網狀的鋼筋條。不時發出的藍色電光，說明它也是高科技的產物


這讓我想到北京巨蛋(噴
然後把他通電......(?

現在整個變得白熱化！
戰鬥場面已經佔了整個文的一半了，可是還是常常有驚喜存在啊！
我也該來練習戰鬥場面了（噴

說到這個，我突然有個疑問：
壞人的台詞都這麼生硬嗎？感覺一定要講得很誇張、很奇怪、不像一般人會講的話，不然就是自我感覺良好的才是壞蛋，但是這樣的話又覺得很生澀”
我還沒寫過壞人，是真的很壞的那種，所以想問問看ＸＤ”

讀到最後，我有種被牽著鼻子走的感覺（？　但為什麼我也不清楚ＸＤ”
總之加油＝Ｄ感覺漸入高潮了（？


無理的請求(噴


阿悠，能的話可不可以請你補上各個星球所發生的故事XD"......阿悠的世界很大，感覺有尼奧的FU(? 但是我覺得有點混亂，如果要清楚明白除了作者以及天才，我想一般都得讀個三、四次才能熟記每個星球的事情......而且星球在文章中也只是提到名字一兩次，接著就是敘述星球的事情了" 當然，不做也行XD"可以把他當作我太懶惰的藉口(被打

----------


## yoyo虎

TO 小幻




> 從這裡開始陶德出現了變成亞龍型態的魔法，但是到後面戰鬥所變的共兩次，好像都沒有提到怎麼變回來......？好像就順理成章變成龍人型了”是我哪裡沒看到嗎？


我漏掉了＝　＝(自爆)




> 壞人的台詞都這麼生硬嗎？感覺一定要講得很誇張、很奇怪、不像一般人會講的話，不然就是自我感覺良好的才是壞蛋，但是這樣的話又覺得很生澀”
> 我還沒寫過壞人，是真的很壞的那種，所以想問問看ＸＤ”


哈哈因為台詞部分我還在練習啦...所以很生硬
（基本上我好人的台詞也沒自然到哪裡去）

其實自然就好，真的（小幻的對話流暢度比我好很多沒問題的）




> 讀到最後，我有種被牽著鼻子走的感覺（？　但為什麼我也不清楚ＸＤ”
> 總之加油＝Ｄ感覺漸入高潮了（？


小幻的小說也是阿！
讓人也很想趕快知道下一段的劇情呢。
感謝支持囉～（那我要趕快寫了＝　＝）




> 阿悠，能的話可不可以請你補上各個星球所發生的故事XD"......阿悠的世界很大，感覺有尼奧的 FU(? 但是我覺得有點混亂，如果要清楚明白除了作者以及天才，我想一般都得讀個三、四次才能熟記每個星球的事情......而且星球在文章中也只是提到名字一兩次，接著就是敘述星球的事情了" 當然，不做也行XD"可以把他當作我太懶惰的藉口(被打


是說直接很自然地融入在文章中
還是每次要寫都開一個新的章節呢？
我知道我的故事很大，
不過其實也沒有想像中複雜＝　＝
所以應該是可以做到。

謝謝指教囉～

----------


## 幻兒

> 阿悠，能的話可不可以請你補上各個星球所發生的故事XD"......阿悠的世界很大，感覺有尼奧的 FU(? 但是我覺得有點混亂，如果要清楚明白除了作者以及天才，我想一般都得讀個三、四次才能熟記每個星球的事情......而且星球在文章中也只是提到名字一兩次，接著就是敘述星球的事情了" 當然，不做也行XD"可以把他當作我太懶惰的藉口(被打
> 			
> 		
> 
> 是說直接很自然地融入在文章中
> 還是每次要寫都開一個新的章節呢？
> 我知道我的故事很大，
> 不過其實也沒有想像中複雜＝　＝
> 所以應該是可以做到。
> ...


就有點類似我之前三國之間的介紹即可，恩......就是星球的簡介吧？我是這樣的意思沒必要一顆星球就開新的章節ＸＤ”

話說我到這幾天才知道原來篇名是指這幾顆星球......之前我還百思不解那是什麼東西XDD"

----------


## yoyo虎

────────────────── 
第二節
────────────────── 

　　白色光球爆出幾百束光線，瞬間衝向馬魯思。他根本來不及思考對策，只能沿著大鍋爐開始奔跑起來。「哈，你怎麼可能跑得贏雷電呢？」密斯托辣瘋狂地大笑，「別再掙扎了，迎接你的死期吧！」

　　馬魯思努力地邁開雙腳。他感覺自己的雙腳越來越輕盈，速度也越來越快，比在太空總校時測驗一百公尺時還要快。紅龍分析的能力值中敏捷有七點，應該就是很快的意思吧？閃電一一地瞄準馬魯思，但卻全部打在馬魯思的腳跟後方幾十公分處，答答答答在地上濺起白色的光花。

　　「什麼？」龍人因攻擊無效而瞠目結舌，「我不相信！你怎麼可能比閃電還快？一定是巧合！」說完，他又發射好幾發白色光球，試圖以量取勝。但是那些光線竟然比不上老虎移動的身影，依然成為地上的殘花，只見落下的距離越拉越長。突然間，馬魯思因為還不習慣這樣的高速而跌倒向前翻滾！好吧，如果上帝真的要這樣結束我的生命，我也認了……「碰！」就在光線要打中他的時候，在空中劇烈地炸開，消失得無影無蹤。

　　密斯托辣張大了嘴，驚訝得說不出話來，對他來說，解決老虎應該是件輕鬆平常的事情才對。「這……不可能！」

　　「呃……其實是有可能的。」馬魯思從地上看著炸開的天空，又聽見這熟悉的聲音，頓時覺得放心許多。「嗯，說出這句話的感覺真好。一切都結束啦！有什麼遺言要說的嗎？」
　　
　　「我知道你是誰！」密斯托辣驚恐地望著四周，「原來是你……擁有邪惡之力的白色惡魔，但你是嚇不著我的！」

　　刷！密斯托辣感覺自己的身體好像被什麼輕輕地穿過去，而且從他的前面直接貫穿到後面。接著，一隻白狼的身影慢慢在他眼前浮現，臉上帶著邪惡的笑容。「要比耍狠，我可不會輸喔？」浮現在龍人背後的黑色大迴旋標朝空中晃阿晃，像是在炫耀它的威力。

　　「我不……」密斯托辣陷入歇斯底里，「我不會在這裡死掉的，不會，絕對不會！」他對著天空大吼，四處發射自己的手槍。周圍的空間劇烈地晃動著，正中央七彩的大鍋爐此刻更已經化成一團快速旋轉的炫光，似乎隨時準備竄出。白狼布魯托再次隱藏身體，馬魯思則是從地上爬起，敏捷地四處閃躲。

　　「哇，馬魯思，你的身體還真靈活！」布魯托不知從哪冒出這句話，周圍則是發出鏗鏗鏘鏘光線被擋掉的聲音。

　　「謝謝……」馬魯思大口大口地喘氣。剛剛才繞著鍋爐跑了百米，現在又要四處閃躲那些密集的子彈，讓他的身體有點吃不消。也許過不久他也會習慣這樣的生活模式了吧？「對了，你怎麼會在這？那厄司呢？他醒來了嗎？他該不會也在這裡吧？」

　　「嘿，小心！」布魯托伸出迴旋標（不過看不見）擋住朝馬魯思飛來的光束，「呃，你剛剛問了哪些問題？太多了我實在記不住耶……」

　　「阿阿阿！」突然，密斯托辣扯開喉嚨大吼，兩個巡航隊員的目光重新聚焦到他身上。龍人的手停止射擊，槍也順勢掉到地板上。醜陋的表情顯得十分猙獰，身體則像是抗拒著什麼一般猛烈地發抖。「不要，不要，不要！」

　　馬魯思腦中一頭霧水。他定睛一看，綠色龍人的影子竟然開始侵吞他的腳踝！黑壓壓的影子漸漸包覆他的膝蓋、龍尾巴、翅膀，最後是龍頭。他的身體變成黑漆漆的一片，最後碰地倒在地板上，不發一語。馬魯思在它倒下後才發現，周圍站滿了黑漆漆的怨魂！在陶德倒下後，他們機靈地全都跑了回來。這下他們瞬間成了唯一的目標。

　　怨魂一步步靠近馬魯思和布魯托。兩人慢慢退到牆邊，還刻意退到陶德身體所在的牆邊。「呃，陶德，你最好醒醒，我們有大麻煩了。」布魯托蹲低輕輕搖著昏厥的龍人，似乎沒有反應。此時，其中一隻怨魂盯著他們，手中浮現一顆暗紫色的光團。馬魯思心想，看來他們也會成為怨魂手下的黑漆漆木乃伊了。「看來陶德暫時不會醒來的樣子……不用擔心，馬魯思，抓緊我。」

　　「什麼？我不明白……」馬魯思將右手抓住布魯托的左臂。下一秒中，他自己的手跟布魯托都不見了！不只這樣，連陶德也不見了。布魯托一隻手抓著龍型態陶德的尾巴，一面往牆壁移動，看來似乎打算藉由穿牆逃走！只是……

　　中央劇烈旋轉的大鍋爐，開始發出急促漏氣的聲音，經過剛才的戰鬥，上面已經佈滿了與光線撞擊的痕跡，但或許是一股更強烈的引力，裡面的kama能量終於承受不了壓力，沿著小小的縫隙開始竄出！怨魂感覺到元素的流動，紛紛開始騷動起來。有許多怨魂按耐不住，直接將身體在鍋爐的縫隙上，試圖吸取源源不絕的元素之力。那些七彩的光線，穿過他們黑漆漆的身體，使他們跟光線一起散逸在空中……

　　「走了！馬魯思，快點！」布魯托在牆壁裡輕輕拉扯著老虎抓著的手，但馬魯思只是一動也不動地站著。接著，劇烈的碰一聲，七彩的光線從鍋爐中散發出來，如同海浪般將空間內的怨魂跟馬魯思一起吞沒。

　　馬魯思緊緊閉著雙眼，但是他接著發現，籠罩在光線並不會很痛或是不舒服。他慢慢張開眼睛，發現光線正環繞著他，與他的身體不時碰撞並擦出火花。「這是怎麼回事？紅龍？」他們是來找我的。紅龍在心裡這樣說著。幫個忙，伸出你的左手，我要把他們吸進來。

　　吸進來？可是這是我的身體耶……馬魯思這樣抱怨著，不過紅龍的口氣太認真，他還是伸出左手，靜靜地等待著。那些七彩的kama開始從他的掌心竄入。一股溫暖的感覺頓時充滿他的身體，他覺得自己好像重獲新生一般！好像升了好幾等，可以跑得比剛剛還要快十倍！甚至可以打贏剛剛的密斯托辣！

　　哈哈，你會不會想太多，笨老虎。這只是寄放在你身體裡，是這個大陸珍貴的資源，怎麼能讓你隨便運用？你想要打贏他，還有得等勒？紅龍說完，馬魯思的心情像是洩了氣的皮球，失望地看著不再炫麗的房間和鍋爐。周圍的怨魂，也早已消失得無影無蹤。就連地上的密斯托辣，也不見了。

　　「呃，馬魯思……」布魯托從牆壁裡走出來，發現眼前已經什麼也不剩。「哇！那些亮晶晶的光線跟黑漆漆的人呢？該不會……」他若有所思地看著馬魯思伸出的左手。

　　「不是啦，簡單講他們現在都在我的身體裡，不過不能算是我做的……」馬魯思慌張地收回左手，順便也把右手也放開，「對了？瑪娜跟哈雷！密斯托辣說他們已經……」

　　「喔，呃，他們都很好。事實上，我剛剛正好經過他們被包圍的地方，所以算是適時地拯救了他們吧！」布魯托得意地哈哈大笑，而在他另一隻手被他抓住尾巴的陶德，雖然不致死亡，其實傷勢也是滿嚴重的，不過此刻好像沒有任何人在乎……

　　這時，周圍似乎終於出現的是一大群衛兵。拿著武器，指著馬魯思一群人。「Irifanitiwa wedulipaqi hinikimada lima, kimasapilori! Fikiware……」講了一大串，完全聽不懂。

　　他說，你的朋友現在在他手上，想要他活命的話就跟我們走。紅龍說的話，讓馬魯思瞬間有種血液凝固的感覺。「布魯托，紅龍說我們好像有人他們被抓住了，現在要我們跟著他們走，否則……會把他殺掉。」

　　「呃……應該是厄司吧，不過我明明把他安置在一個很安全的房間的……」布魯托滿臉歉意地說，「不過他們好像惡意不太強烈？他們應該不至於傷害我們。」才踏出第一步，發現手還抓著地上尚未清醒的陶德。於是他開始比手畫腳地跟那些衛兵溝通了起來。

　　＊＊＊

　　布魯托和馬魯思在衛兵的看守下，經過一個向上延伸巨大的長樓梯。馬魯思再次感覺他們不像在地底，因為這裡真的是太明亮了，而且純白色的布置，和精心設置的典雅扶手以及牆上的龍燈飾，都讓人感覺這裡必定是什麼貴族居住的宮殿。話又說回來，這裡的民族好像很喜歡龍，一路上除了龍倒沒看過其他動物的裝飾。最後，他們似乎走到了最終者巨蛋很深處，眼前是一個華麗的大門，上面畫滿了五顏六色的龍的圖騰──好像剛好是五種顏色。接著，他們在衛兵的帶領下走進去。

　　沿著地上的紅色地毯，馬魯思的視線一路延伸，兩旁都站滿了直挺挺的衛兵。這就是為什麼都遇不到守衛的原因了嗎？在紅毯的盡頭，是一個坐在高貴皇座上的人類。他頭上戴著金色的皇冠，鑲著的紅寶石閃耀著光輝。身上披著的紅色長袍直達腳底，所以裡面穿什麼衣物其實看不太出來。

　　「Higaripona! Waretigi torigaria!」坐在位置上的人類起身，伸出雙手說出一段很親切的話語，表情十分誠摯。

　　「呃，嗨！你好！」布魯托也滿臉笑容地迎上前去，伸出他們雙手，跟人類愉快地互相擁抱。「看吧，其實語言並不是個問題。呃，我來試試。嘿，你知道，我的朋友，跟你一樣（指著他），是人類。他被關起來了（左爪攤平放在右掌上）。可以放他出來嗎（兩爪攤平如翅膀揮動）？」

　　「我覺得是很大的問題……」馬魯思輕聲地自言自語，除了紅龍大概沒有誰聽到。

　　「Hosi? Ke……Lima?」他好像恍然大悟的感覺。「Yi! Lima Lima !Lima wagitiha bimaqiluma! Olipatila!」

 　　「耶！Lima！ Lima！ 看吧，他懂了！」布魯托驕傲地說著。接著那個人類則是叫來一個衛兵，跟他說了一些什麼，便要他下去準備之類的。嘿，老虎，那個人類，是這裡的國王……紅龍像是終於忍不住，在馬魯思心裡插嘴。

　　「國……國王！」老虎發出驚呼，因為太大聲把周圍的衛兵也嚇了一跳。「嗯，抱歉。」不過在場聽得懂的也不多就是了。

　　「拜託那麼明顯……」布魯托往周圍接近純白的裝潢看去，「雖然這裡的裝潢有點樸素。但是一個國王把我們找來做什麼呢？」

　　碰一聲，後面的大門再次打開。厄司在衛兵的看守下，平安地從紅毯走來。他一看見馬魯思，便興奮地衝過去，「小傢伙！你沒事真是太好了！」

　　「厄司！」馬魯思也開心地衝上前去，進入厄司的的懷抱裡，「我知道你一定不會有事的！」

　　「哈哈，那當然阿，我可是唯一倖存的人類，怎麼會這麼容易死掉！」厄司哈哈大笑，此時國王清了清喉嚨，接下來說了一些話。「Lima fajiwa……(以下略)」

　　好啦我來幫忙翻譯行了吧。紅龍這樣說著，開始說出國王的意思。不過馬魯思心想，這個國王連語言障礙的自覺都沒有嗎……

　　＊＊＊

　　陶德依然尚未清醒，靜靜地在衛兵安排的房間裡躺著休息。為了不打擾病人除了門縫透進來的黃光什麼也看不到。由於經過剛剛的戰鬥，陶德身體裡面的骨頭斷裂，可能要過一段時間才能夠康復。這時，原本關上的門被輕輕推開了。房間裡頓時被溫暖的黃光滿溢。

　　瑪娜跟哈雷不用衛兵的帶領，很順利地找到這個房間。瑪娜悄悄走近，舉起她的桃花木杖默念了咒語。原本昏黃的空間，頓時被瑪娜的魔法染成淡綠色。發著綠光的小精靈像是跳舞般環繞著陶德，而陶德的傷勢也就這樣一點點恢復了。

　　陶德張開眼睛，似乎很快就進入情況。「……謝謝妳，瑪娜。馬魯思還好嗎？」

　　「他沒事。大家目前沒事。我們現在過去找他們。」瑪娜簡短地描述。陶德點點頭，哈雷也沒多說什麼，他們三個就這樣朝著國王所在的大廳移動。

　　而另一頭，國王精采的演講剛剛講了二十分鐘。不過大部分好像都是國王在誇耀最近這個國家偉大的建設和事蹟，到底要做什麼實在搞不清楚。雖然馬魯思可以透過紅龍的翻譯提問，可是偏偏這個語言又好像有點難度，他念了幾次就放棄了。而之後，國王也問了一些有關於密斯托辣的事情，和元素鍋爐的事情。就在馬魯思準備要解釋元素藏在他身體裡的時候，碰地一聲，後面的大門第三次打開。走進來在最前面的是瑪娜，後面尾隨著白虎哈雷跟藍龍陶德。馬魯思才正準備要興奮底衝上去，卻被國王打斷。

　　「Tedaj? Fatewaki lisititadewa ganiza?」國王的眼睛瞪得好大，吃驚地看著陶德，不過卻慢慢繞過馬魯思往前走去，然後熱情地伸出雙手準備給陶德好大的擁抱。但陶德似乎沒準備要靠近。

　　此時瑪娜先聲奪人，舉起魔杖，「夠了吧，假國王。」一旁的哈雷施展冰法術，將國王的腳給冰了起來。「要演到什麼時候？」

　　「……哼。」國王笑了笑，似乎並沒有因為腳被冰凍而惶恐。「妳怎麼會發現？完全沒道理阿。」

　　「直覺吧。」瑪娜示意馬魯思三人過來，他們便緩緩地移動到大門口附近。這下巡航隊總算全員到齊了。

　　假國王的腳底漸漸流出岩漿，不只冰全都融化，紅色的地毯也被燒得焦黑，並且發出陣陣噁心的氣味。「快說，kama在哪裡！不然你們休想活著離開這裡！」他從紅色長袍裡拿出鑲著紅寶石的權杖，眼神兇狠地看著瑪娜一行人。馬魯思看了看流出的岩漿，又摸了摸自己的胸口，臉神不安地看著瑪娜，但卻看見一張毫不猶豫的臉。那是一種身為領導者的自信，也是對團員絕對的信任。

　　「我知道在哪，但是絕對不會交給你！」瑪娜揮了揮桃花木杖，從尖端散發出淡綠色的光芒。這將是劃開這場戰鬥的第一個咒語。

────────────────── 
未完待續

好久沒更新了
對了介紹再等等好嗎XD......

----------

